# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه ... وموسوعة كاملة عن مدينة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية

## أيمن خطــاب

يا صباح الرحلات 
وأحلى الأجازات مـــع
البطه المرتاحـه للنقل والسياحــه 


رحلاتنا مجانيه من غير تذاكر ولا فلوس نقديه 

ورحلاتنا في المنتدى حصرية وكمان اسبوعيه

هنلف معاكم ونتفرج على آثار مصر الفرعونيه

وكمان هنتعرف على تاريخ حضارتنا الإسلاميه

يعني هنروح كل المتاحف والمزارات السياحيه



ورحلتنا النهارده لمكان يخطف الوجدان 

شط وهوا وميه وخضره وسباحه كمان

رحلتنا للاسكندرية اللي ترابها زعفران

يعني عروس البحر الأبيض و الشطآن

 
مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب    أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأسكندرية 

عاصمة الثقافة الإسلامية 2008م








ادعوكم اليوم متابعينا بمناسبة قرب حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك 

إلى جولة رائعة لثانى اكبر مدن مصر الحبيبة للمدينة الساحــرة

وليلها الخلاب وترابها الزعفران ... مدينة الأسكندرية الرائعة

وسنتجول في نزهـة على الكورنيش على شط مدينة الاسكندرية

ولا ننسى أن نستمتع بطعم (الفريسكا والدندورما) الاسكندراني 

ولنتعرف سوياً على بعض المعلومات التاريخية لنشأة المدينة ،

ثم جولة بالصور لاماكن متفرقة من المعالم السياحية والتاريخية

ونأمل أن تكون رحلتنا عند حسن ظنكم .. ولتستمتعو وتسترخوا





فــهـــــــرس الـمـــــوسوعــــــــــة


  أولاً النـــــــبذة التعريفية  

نبذة عن عـــــــروس البحر الأبيض المتوســـط

موقـــــع وخريطــة مديـنــــــة الأسكندريــــــــة 


  ثانياً الجولات المصورة

جولة مصـــــــورة وغروب الشمس وسحر الطبيعة

جولة مصورة لعروس البحر الأبيض المتوسط (1)

جولة مصورة لعروس البحر الأبيض المتوسط (2) 

جولة مصورة لعروس البحر الأبيض المتوسط (3 )

جولة مصورة مع قوارب الصيد والصيادين ( 1 )

جولة مصورة مع قوارب الصيد والصيادين ( 2 ) 

جولة مصورة مع جمال الميادين والجداريات والتماثيل 

غداء فاخر بمطعم قدورة السياحي ووصفات السمك

جولة مصورة لمعالم مدينة الأسكندرية السياحية (1) 

جولة مصورة لمعالم مدينة الأسكندرية السياحية (2)  


  ثالثاً .. تاريخ مدينة الأسكندرية 

تاريخ مدينة الأسكندرية .. ما قبل العصر البطلمي 

تاريخ مدينة الأسكندرية ... وتخطيــط المدينــــــة 

تاريخ مدينة الأسكندرية .. في العصــــر البطلمي 

تاريخ مدينة الأسكندرية .. في العصــــر الروماني

تاريخ مدينة الأسكندرية .. في العصــــر المسيحي 

تاريخ مدينة الأسكندرية .. في العصــــر الإسلامي

الأسكنــــدريــــــــــة في الـعــــصـــــر الحــــــــديث


  رابعاً .. موارد مدينة الأسكندرية 

الـــــمــــوارد الـطبيـعيـــــة لمدينــة السكنـدريـــــة 

الأنشـطــــــة الإقتصادية في مدينــة السكنـدريـــــة 


  خامساً .. المعالم الأثرية  للأسكندرية 

المعالم الأثرية للأسكندرية .. نبذة عن قلعة قايتباي

المعالم الأثرية للأسكندرية .. صــور لقلعة قايتباي

المعالم الأثرية للأسكندرية وجولة سياحــية بالقلعة 

المعالم الأثرية للأسكندرية .. عامـــود الســــواري

المعالم الأثرية للأسكندرية وصـور لعامود السواري

المعالم الأثرية للأسكندرية  .. المســـرح الروماني

المعالم الأثرية للأسكندرية  وتاريخ المسرح الروماني

المعالم الأثرية للأسكندرية  وصور للمسرح الروماني

المعالم الأثرية للأسكندرية  .. مقـــــبرة كوم الشقافة 

المعالم الأثرية ، ومعبد الرأس السوداء ومقبرة اللاتي 

المعالم الأثرية للأسكندرية  .. مقـــــــبرة الـــشاطــبي

المعالم الأثرية للأسكندرية  .. مقــــبرة مصطفى كامل

المعالم الأثرية للأسكندرية  .. مقـــــــبرة الأنفـــوشي

المعالم الأثرية للأسكندرية  .. آثـــــــــــــار البرديسي

المعالم الأثرية للأسكندرية  .. صــهريـــج الــشلالات

المعالم الأثرية للأسكندرية  .. الحمامات الرومانيـــة

المعالم الأثرية للأسكندرية  وحمام كوم الدكة الروماني

المعالم الأثرية للأسكندرية  .. مـنــــارة الأسكندريــــة


  سادساً .. مــتــــــاحــــــف الأسكندريــة 

متــاحــف الأسكندريــة .. المتحف اليوناني الروماني

متــاحــف الأسكندريــة .. متحف الأسكندرية القومــي

متاحف الأسكندرية من معروضات متحف الأسكندريــة 

متــاحــف الأسكندريــة .. متحف الفــــــنون الجميلة

متــاحــف الأسكندريــة .. متحف المجوهرات الملكية

متــاحــف الأسكندريــة .. متــحــــف كفـــــافـــــــــيس

متاحـــــف الأسكندرية ..  مجمع متاحف محمود سعيد

أتيلـــــــيه الأسكندرية ..  جماعـــة الفنانين والكتاب


  سابعاً .. حدائــــــق مدينة الأسكندريــة 

حدائــــــق الأسكندريـــة .. حديقــــــة المــــــــــنتزه 

حدائــــــق الأسكندريـــة .. حديقــــــة الـــنزهــــــه

حدائــــــق الأسكندريـــة .. حديقــــــة أنطونــــيادس

حدائــــــق الأسكندريـــة .. حـــــديقــــــة الــــــورد


  ثامناً .. القصور الأثرية بالأسكندريــة 

الـقــصــــور الأثريــــــة ... قـصــــــر المنتــــــــزه

الـقــصــــور الأثريــــــة ... صور لقـصـر المنتــزه

الـقــصــــور الأثريــــــة ... قـصــــــر أنطونيداس

الـقــصــــور الأثريــــــة ... قـصــــــر راس التــين

القصور الأثريـة ... صور قـصـر راس التــين(1) 

القصور الأثريـة ... صور قـصـر راس التــين(2) 


  تاسعاً .. الآثار الدينيــة بالأسكندريــة 

الآثار الدينية بالأسكندرية ومسجد المرسي أبو العباس

الآثار الدينية وجولة مصورة لمسجد المرسي أبو العباس

الآثـــــار الدينية بالأسكندرية  .. مسجد الإمام البوصيري 

الآثـــــار الدينية بالأسكندرية  .. مسجــد العطــاريــــــــن

الآثـــــار الدينية بالأسكندرية  .. مسجــد ســــيدي جابــر

الآثـــــار الدينية بالأسكندرية  .. مسجــد ســــيدي بشـــر

الآثـــــار الدينية بالأسكندرية  .. جــــامع النبي دانـيــــال

الآثـــــار الدينية بالأسكندرية  .. مسجــد تــــــــــربانــــة

الآثار الدينية بالأسكندرية  ومسجد عبد الرحمن بن هرمز

الآثـــــار الدينية بالأسكندرية  .. مسجــــــد الــقــبـــاري

الآثـــــار الدينية بالأسكندرية  .. مسجد الإمام الشاطبي

الآثـــــار الدينية بالأسكندرية  .. مسجــــــد الطرطوشي

الآثـــــار الدينية بالأسكندرية  .. كنيسة كلية سان مارك

الآثار الدينية بالأسكندرية  وبطريركية الأقباط الأورثوذكس


  عاشراً .. المراكز الثقافية بالأسكندرية 

المراكز الثقافية بالأسكندرية .. إذاعـــــة الأسكندريـــــة 

المراكز الثقافية بالأسكندرية .. أوبـــرا الأسكندريـــــة 

المراكز الثقافية ومركز ثقافه الألماني ( معهد جوتة )

المراكز الثقافية بالأسكندرية .. المركز الثقافي الفرنسي

المراكز الثقافية بالأسكندرية .. المركز الثقافي الروسي

المراكز الثقافية بالأسكندرية .. المركز الثقافي الأمريكي

المراكز الثقافية بالأسكندرية .. المركز الثقافي السويدي


  مـــكـــتـــــبـــة  الأســكــــنـــدريــــــة

نبـــذة مختـصــــــــرة عن مكتبــــة الأسكندريــــــة 

جولة مصـــــــــــــــــورة داخل مجمع المكتـــــــبة

جولة مصـــــــــــــــــورة داخل قاعات الاطــــلاع 

جولة مصـــــــــــــــــورة داخل متاحف المكتـبة(1) 

جولة مصـــــــــــــــــورة داخل متاحف المكتـبة(2)

جولة مصـــــــــــــــــورة لمركز القبة السماويـــــة

جولة مصـــــــــــــــــورة لقــــاعات المؤتمـــــرات



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


نبذه عن 

عروس البحر الابيض المتوسط









مدينة الإسكندرية إحدى المدن التي تتميز بشهرة كبيرة تضاهي شهرة أغلب المحافظات المصرية التي تضم بين جنباتها أقدم وأعظم الحضارات والتي تمثلها آثار العصور المختلفة، هذه الشهرة التي تتسم بها الإسكندرية ترجع إلى ما تزخر به المدينة من آثار للعصور المختلفة من البطلمي إلى العصر الروماني، فالبيزنطي، ثم العصر الإسلامي، وأخيراً العصر الحديث 

وتُعد الإسكندرية والتي اُختيرت من قِبّل المنظمة الإسلامية للتربية والعلوم والثقافة "إيسيسكو" كعاصمة للثقافة الإسلامية لعام 2008، هي العاصمة الثانية لمصر وأكبر مدنها بعد العاصمة القاهرة، حيث وضع الاسكندر الأكبر حجر تأسيسها في عام 331 ق.م كمدينة يونانية، وأصبحت أكبر مدينة في حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط، وهي تقع علي البحر فوق شريط ساحلي شمال غربي دلتا النيل ووضع تخطيطها المهندس الإغريقي (دينوقراطيس) لتقع بجوار قرية قديمة للصيادين كان يطلق عليها راكوتا راقودة، وقد كان بناء المدينة أيام الإسكندر الأكبر ـ والتي حملت اسمه ـ امتداداً عمرانياً لمدن فرعونية كانت قائمة وقتها ولها شهرتها الدينية والحضارية والتجارية 

سرعان ما اكتسبت المدينة شهرتها بعدما أصبحت مركزاً ثقافياً وسياسياً واقتصادياً ولاسيما عندما كانت عاصمة لحكم البطالمة في مصر.. فغدت مركزاً للثقافة العالمية، حيث اشتهرت بمكتبتها الغنية والتي تُعد أول معهد أبحاث حقيقي في التاريخ.. والتي أُعيد بناءها مرة أخرى في عام 2001 بعد أن تم حرقها، إضافة إلى مدرستها اللاهوتية ومجمعها العلمي"الموسيون" والفلسفة، ومنارتها التي اعتبرت من عجائب الدنيا السبع في العالم القديم، لارتفاعها الهائل ـ حوالي 35 متراً، والتي ظلت قائمة حتى دمرها زلزال شديد في عام 1307ميلادية 

بقيت مدينة الإسكندرية قرابة ألف عام ـ أي منذ إنشائها وحتى الفتح العربي ـ عاصمة لمصر، وحين اتخذت مصر العربية من الفسطاط عاصمة بقى للإسكندرية دورها الحضاري المؤثر ليس في تاريخ مصر العام فحسب وإنما في تاريخ حوض البحر المتوسط عامة، ساعدها موقعها المتميز في القيام بهذا الدور وأتاحت لها إمكانيتها الاقتصادية مواصلة هذا الدور بكفاءة واقتدار.. 

وتحتفل محافظة الأسكندرية بيوم 26 يوليو من كل عام بعيدها القومي، ويرتبط هذا اليوم بمناسبة خروج الملك فاروق من ميناء رأس التين بالإسكندرية مستقلا اليخت الملكي المحروسة ومتجهاً إلى إيطاليا، وذلك في 26 يوليو 1952 بعد تنازله عن عرش مصر لولي عهده الأمير أحمد فؤاد .

 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


موقع وخريطة 

مدينة الإسكندرية 






الإسكندرية عروس البحر الأبيض المتوسط هي العاصمة الثانية لجمهورية مصر العربية.. ، 
تقع على خط عرض 31 شمالاً، شمال غرب الدلتا على شريط ساحلي بطول 70 كيلومتر من
 الشرق إلى الغرب ...، وتنحصر بين شاطئ البحر الأبيض المتوسط شمالاً ومحافظة البحيرة 
في الجنوب والجنوب الشرقي ومحافظة مطروح في الغرب ...... و تُعد الإسكندرية من أكبر 
مواني جمهورية مصر العربية على البحر المتوسط، وهي تُعد من أهم مراكز الاصطياف في 
المنطقة العربية، وتبعد المحافظة عن القاهرة 225 كيلومتر بالطريق الزراعي .، و221 كم
 بالطريق الصحراوي .




تتكون المحافظة من ستة أحياء هي كالأتي : 
حي وسط  وحي غرب، وحي شرق، حي الجمرك، حي المنتزه، 
وحي العامرية .....، بالإضافة إلى مركز و مدينة برج العرب ..، 

كما يوجد ظهير ريفي في أربعة أحياء حي المنتزه، حي شرق، وحي وسط 
حي العامرية لا يعدوا إدارياً قــرى أو عزب أو كفور تابعة ولكنهم مجتمعات 
قروية ملحقة إحصائياً وإدارياً بأقسام حضرية، بالإضافة إلى الوحدات المحلية
 القروية الثلاث التابعة، لمركز برج العرب وهي (بهيج، أبو صير، الغربانيات)
 والتي يتبعها ثلاث قرى وثلاثين من العزب والكفور والنجوع علاوة على ذلك 
يقع بارض المحافظة مدينة برج العرب الجديدة، ولكنها لا تندرج في تقسيمات 
الإدارة المحلية للمحافظة 


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


جولة مصورة داخل الأسكندريــــة 



  غروب الشمس .. وسحر الطبيعة  



























 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


جولة مصورة داخل الأسكندريــــة 



  الأسكندرية عروس البحر الأبيض المتوسط   





























 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


جولة مصورة داخل الأسكندريــــة 



  الأسكندرية عروس البحر الأبيض المتوسط   





























 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


جولة مصورة داخل الأسكندريــــة 



  الأسكندرية عروس البحر الأبيض المتوسط   



























 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


جولة مصورة داخل الأسكندريــــة 



  قوارب الصيد والصياديين الطيبيين   




































 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


جولة مصورة داخل الأسكندريــــة 



  قوارب الصيد والصياديين الطيبيين   





































 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


جولة مصورة داخل الأسكندريــــة 



  روعة وجمال الميادين والجداريات والتماثيل  





























 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


جولة مصورة داخل الأسكندريــــة 



  غداء فاخر في مطعم سياحي ( مطعم قــدورة )  




أهم ما يميز هذا المطعم إلى جانب أطباق أسماكه التي فاقت شهرتها حدود الإسكندرية، أنه يروي بلا كلمات قصة كفاح صياد بسيط نجح بمجهوده أن يحول مطعمه من مجرد دكان صغير كان يقدم فيه الطعام لزملائه من الصيادين وسكان حيه البسيط، إلى مزار سياحي يأتي في مقدمة برنامج كل من يزور الإسكندرية، ليس هذا فقط، بل صار للمطعم العديد من الفروع داخل الإسكندرية نفسها، بالإضافة إلى مطعم آخر في أحد أشهر أحياء القاهرة يحمل ذات الاسم «قدورة»، الذي يمكنك التمتع لديه بأشهى وجبات الأسماك القادمة من البحر إلى مائدتك مباشرة.

تعود شهرة «قدورة» إلى أكثر من 57 عاما هي عمر المطعم الذي تحول من مجرد طاولة صغيرة لبيع الأسماك في منطقة الأنفوشي، إلى أشهر مطاعم الأسماك في الإسكندرية. وحتى الآن لم يستطع أي مطعم للأسماك أن ينتزع الشهرة والصيت التي اكتسبها هذا المطعم في الإسكندرية بنكهته المميزة وموائده المطلة على كورنيش الإسكندرية في حي بحري، حيث قوارب الصيادين وشباكهم. وقد أنشئ المحل عام 1950، عند مجيء قدورة ذلك الصياد البسيط من مدينة رشيد ليستقر بالإسكندرية، وكان يصطاد الأسماك ويتجول ليبيعها طازجة، حتى نجح في تأجير محل صغير في الأنفوشي أطلق عليه اسمه. وبدأ كمطعم صغير يضم مجموعة طاولات خشبية صغيرة على ناصية الشارع، وشيئاً فشيئاً تحول إلى مطعم من طابقين يرتاده زبائن الإسكندرية من كافة الطبقات، ويتطور المكان قليلا، لكنه يظل وحتى الآن محتفظاً بروحه الشعبية القديمة.

وعلى الرغم من افتتاح فرعين آخرين للمطعم، أحدهما في حي المنتزه، والآخر على كورنيش الإسكندرية، بالإضافة إلى فرع القاهرة، إلا أن مطعم شارع بيرم التونسي بحي الأنفوشي، يظل هو المقر الرئيسي لسلسلة محلات «قدورة»، حيث يرتاده العديد من الأثرياء والأجانب والفنانين.

يقول الشيف عثمان، أقدم طهاة المطعم، إن فرع الأنفوشي يتميز بوجود مقاعد وطاولات تحمل أسماء أشهر الفنانين الذين زاروا المكان مثل الفنان فريد شوقي، محمود المليجي، تحية كاريوكا، أم كلثوم، الفنان فاروق الفيشاوي، شريفة فاضل، الفنان سيد زيان، المطرب حسن الأسمر، الفنانة فيفي عبده، الفنانة نور، الفنان محمود ياسين، الفنان محمود الجندي.. والشيخ الشعراوي، والكابتن محمود الخطيب، وغيرهم من أشهر الصحافيين والكتّاب.

الحاج قدورة الذي توفي العام الماضي، ظل على بساطته التي عرفه بها الناس منذ قدومه من مدينة رشيد المجاورة للإسكندرية منذ ما يزيد على الخمسين عاماً كما يقول العاملون معه. أما إدارة المطعم الآن فيتولاها ولداه محمد وعبده، وهما يسيران على نهج والدهما، حيث تبدأ آلية العمل في المطعم منذ ساعات الفجر الأولى، فتأتي الأسماك من البحر إلى الفرع الرئيسي، ثم يتم توزيعها على باقي الفروع، ويستمر العمل بالمطعم على مدار الأربع والعشرين ساعة، ليستقبل زواره في أي وقت ويلبي كل طلباتهم. ويمنحك مطعم «قدورة» ميزة خاصة، فبمجرد دخولك إليه تذهب إلى مكان خاص يشبه سوق السمك، حيث تنتقي كل ما يحلو لك من أسماك ويتم وزنها ثم ما عليك إلا أن تختار طريقة الطهو التي تناسبك، سواء كان مشويا أو مقليا أو طاجنا، من دون قائمة طعام، وكأنك في منزلك، وخلال 15 دقيقة تصبح وجبتك جاهزة للأكل. يمكنك أيضا اختيار مقعدك المفضل، فإما أن تجلس على الموائد التي تتمتع بمنظر البحر في الدور الثاني، أو في الطابق الأول، حيث تلمس الحياة السكندرية في حي بحري. كما يمكنك مشاهدة ما وقع عليه اختيارك من الأسماك أثناء الطهو. يقدم مطعم «قدورة» الطواجن بجميع أنواعها السبيط (الحبار أو الكاليماري)، والسالمون وصدف البحر، ومن أشهر المأكولات التي يتميز بها المطعم سمك البوري السنجاري المشوي بالخلطة، والإستاكوزا بالزبد، وطبق الملوخية بالجمبري، وهي أكلة اسكندرانية بامتياز تقدم بجانب الطبق الرئيسي. أو يمكنك طلب بعض أصداف البحر بالحباش السكندري المميز.

ويشير الحاج عادل القائم على إدارة فرع الكورنيش، إلى أنه يقبل على المطعم أفواج من مختلف الجنسيات، خاصة من روسيا وأميركا ومن اليونان، ولكل جنسية طبقها المفضل، فالأميركيون على سبيل المثال يحبون الجمبري والسبيط (الحبار) المقلي والبوري السنجاري. كما تختلف أذواق الزبائن عن بعضها، فالزبون الأجنبي يطلب بالواحدة، لكن الزبون المصري أو العربي عامة يطلب بالكيلو أو بالوجبة.

ومن أشهر السلطات السلطة البلدي وسلطة الطحينة والبابا غنوج والبنجر بالطحينة والمايونيز والجبن القديم والمخللات، ويقدم المطعم أيضا عدة أنواع للشوربة ومنها شوربة فواكه البحر «سي فود»، وهي مكونة من كابوريا وجمبري وجندوفلي وسبيط وتقدم بالكريمة واللبن، أو بالكريمة فقط. هذا فضلا عن أرز الصيادية والأرز الأحمر. كما يقدم المطعم ثلاثة أنواع من المعكرونة، سواء بيضاء أو حمراء أو معكرونة مشكلة بالجندوفلي وفاكهة البحر. ومن الأكلات الرئيسية المياس بالزيت والليمون والبطاطس، الجمبري المشوي والصوص المميز بالثوم، والسمك البوري بالردة (النخالة)، أسماك الوقار والمرجان والدينيس المقلية والشراغيش والبلطي وسمك القاروس على الطريقة السنجاري، شرائح الفيليه موسى والسمك الباربوني المقلي، وكلها من الأطباق التي تلقى إعجاب الزبائن. ويظل «قدورة» مطعما يذكر رواده من خلال أطباقه التي يقدمها لهم بحدوتة صاحبه الذي لم يأت من عالم الخيال، لكن من عالم الواقع الممزوج بالإرادة.



لم يتبق الآن سوى ان نقدم بعض وصفات أطباق مميزة تقدم في مطعم «قدورة»، 
ومن بينها «طبق الجمبري المشوي» و«صينية سمك السنجاري» 
و«شوربة سي فود». شوربة فاكهة البحر 


* المقادير:

ـ ربع كيلو جمبري.

ـ حبة سبيط (حبار) متوسطة الحجم ومقطعة مكعبات صغيرة.

ـ ربع كيلو لحم سمك من دون شوك مقطع مكعبات.

ـ لحم كابوريا مقطع.

ـ عدد من قواقع الجندوفلي (محار).

ـ 2 ملعقة كبيرة دقيق.

ـ 1 ملعقة زيت.

ـ نصف كوب حليب.

ـ 1 بصلة صغيرة.

* طريقة التحضير:

1 ـ يغلى الماء وتوضع به السبيط (الحبار)، والبصلة لمدة 5 دقائق.

2 ـ يوضع الجمبري والكابوريا والجندوفلي (المحار)، ويقلب لمدة 5 دقائق أخرى.

3 ـ يوضع السمك مع الخليط السابق حتى نضجه.

4 ـ يصفى المزيج مع الاحتفاظ بالمرق.

5 ـ توضع ملعقة الزيت والدقيق في وعاء ويقلب حتى يصفر لونه قليلا.

6 ـ نأخذ 2 كوب شوربة ونضعهما بسرعة على الدقيق مع التقليب المستمر، ثم نضيف الحليب.

7 ـ نضع المكونات البحرية المسلوقة في الحساء ونقلبها جيداً، ثم نضيف الملح حسب الرغبة.

8 ـ نترك الشوربة على نار هادئة حتى يثقل قوامها نوعا ما وتقدم ساخنة.




* جمبري مشوي 

* المقادير:

ـ كيلو جمبري غير منزوع القشرة.

ـ نصف كوب من زيت الزيتون.

ـ ربع كوب من عصير الليمون.

ـ ربع كوب من صلصة الصويا.

ـ 4 فصوص ثوم مطحونة.

ـ ملعقة صغيرة من خليط البهارات.

ـ نصف ملعقة صغيرة من الفلفل الأسود.

ـ ملعقة صغيرة من الملح.

* طريقة التحضير:

1 ـ يفتح ظهر الجمبري وينزع شريان الرمل، وبعد ذلك تخلط جميع المقادير ويترك في الثلاجة لمدة ساعتين.

2 ـ يشوى على الفحم أو في فرن متوسط الحرارة لمدة نصف ساعة، ويقدم مع الأرز الأبيض ويزين الطبق بالبقدونس.


* السمك السنجاري 

* المقادير:
ـ سمكة بوري أو قاروس كبيرة ويفضل البوري.

ـ رأس ثوم مهروس.

ـ كرفس أخضر مفروم.

ـ فلفل أخضر مفروم.

ـ شطة، ملح، وفلفل.

ـ 2 ملعقة كبيرة زيت.

ـ عصير 3 ليمونات.

ـ 2 حبة طماطم مقطعة قطعا صغيرة.

ـ بطاطس مسلوقة ومقشرة مقطعة شرائح.

ـ ليمونة مقطعة شرائح.

ـ فلفل أخضر مقطع قطعا صغيرة.

* طريقة التحضير:

1 ـ تزال قشور السمكة وتغسل جيدا بالملح ثم الماء.

2 ـ يقطع الرأس وتفتح السمكة من البطن إلى أعلى وتفرد وتزال السلسلة الشوكية بحذر حتى لا تتهتك السمكة، وتوضع في صينية الفرن.

3 ـ يخلط الثوم والكرفس والفلفل المفروم والشطة والملح والفلفل وعصير الليمون والزيت وتوضع هذه الخلطة على السمكة وتوزع عليها مع الاحتفاظ بقليل من الخلطة للبطاطس.

4 ـ نضع الطماطم المقطعة والفلفل الأخضر المقطع وشرائح الليمون على السمكة ويرش عليها قليل من الملح والفلفل، ثم نأخذ بقية الخلطة ونضعها على شرائح البطاطس وتخلط بها، ثم توضع حول السمكة ويرش قليل من الزيت على الوجه ونضع نصف كوب ماء وتدخل في فرن حار حتى يتم نضجها.


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


جولة مصورة ( 1 )

لعروس البحر الأبيض المتوسط








شواطيء الاسكندرية الساحرة




مباني الاسكندرية والذوق الرفيع




المسرح الروماني




المسرح الروماني




المسرح الروماني




قصر المنتزه




قصر المنتزه




قصر المنتزه




قلعة قايتباي


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


جولة مصورة ( 2 )

لعروس البحر الأبيض المتوسط









عمود السواري




مسجد المرسي ابو العباس




مسجد المرسي ابو العباس




شواطيء الأسكندرية الساحرة 





كوبري استانلي ليلاً




مدخل كوبري استانلي




مكتبة الأسكندية ليلاً




مكتبة الاسكندرية نهاراً




داخل مكتبة الاسكندرية



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


تاريخ مدينة الأسكندرية




الإسكندريه .. ماقبل العصر البطلمي 




عند بداية القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد، لم يكن هناك شئ سوى رمال بيضاء وبحر واسع وجزيرة ممتدة أمام الساحل الرئيسي تدعى "فاروز"، بها ميناء عتيق.. وعلى الشاطئ الرئيسي قرية صغيرة يحيط بها قرى صغيرة أخرى تنتشر كذلك ما بين البحر وبحيرة مريوط.. ونظراً لمحاولة أساطيل الفرس ـ والتي كانت تحتل ما هو معروف الآن بالعراق والشام وفلسطين ومصر ـ غزو الجزر اليونانية، مما جعل ممالكهم تشعر بضرورة التوحد لمواجهة الخطر الفارسي، فبرز فيليب ملك مقدونيا خلال القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد فوحد تلك المدن اليونانية ثم قام بمحاولة عبور آسيا الصغرى (تركيا الآن) لمواجهة الفرس غير انه توفى ليكمل المسيرة ابنه الإسكندر في عام 336 ق.م، فزحف ليفتح آسيا الصغرى ثم الشام ففلسطين إلى أن وصل إلى مصر بعد هزائم ساحقة للفرس


يرجع اسم مدينة الإسكندرية إلى مؤسسها القائد المقدوني الاسكندر الأكبر الذي قدم إلى مصر عام 332 ق.م،  ولكي يؤكد أنه جاء إلى مصر صديقاً وحليفاً وليس غازياً مستعمراً.. اتجه لزيارة معبد الإله آمون ـ آله مصر الأعظم في ذلك الوقت ـ فذهب إلى المعبد في واحة سيوه حيث أجرى الكهنة طقوس التبني ليصبح أبناً لآمون.. وفي طريقه مر بقرية للصيادين كانت تسمي "راقودة" فأعجب بالمكان وقرر أن يبني مدينة لتكون نقطة وصل بين مصر واليونان وتحمل اسمه هي مدينة "الإسكندرية"، حيث وضع حجر الأساس لها في عام 331 ق.م وعهد ببنائها إلى المهندس "دينوقراطيس" والذي قام بتشييدها على نمط المدن اليونانية، ونسقها بحيث تتعامد الشوارع الأفقية على الشوارع الرأسية 


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


تخطيط مدينة الأسكندرية







بعد أن أمر الإسكندر الأكبر ببناء المدينة ....، وكّـل مهندسه المعماري "دينوقراطيس" 
لتصميم وتنفيذ المدينة الجديدة ......، والتي شهدت عملية بناء وتطوير كبير بعد موته 
وطوال فترة حكم البطالمة........ حيث تم وصل المنطقة المائية ما بين جزيرة الفاروز 
والمدينة.. وقد بدا هذا الردم كخط طويل ضيق .........، اتسع بمرور الزمن ليكّون تلك
 الأرض المعروفة الآن منطقة " المنشية " ....، كما تم بناء سور للمدينة له بوابتان : 
بوابة شرقــية أطلق عليها بوابة الشمس و بوابة غربية أطلق عليها " بوابة القمر "
إضافة إلى بناء شارعين رئيسيين أحدهم عامودي على الآخر .، أحدهم ما هو معروف
 الآن بشارع "النبي دانيال" شــارع سوما في العهد الإغريقي وكذلك ربط الإسكندرية
 بنهر النيل عن طريق حفـر قناة من فرع النيل الذي كان يمتد حتى أبى قير  ... وعًُرف 
بـ "كانوبص" ( الآن جاف ) .. على أن أهم ما تم بناءه في الإسكندريـــة كان المكتبة 
الشهيرة التي كانت مصدر جذب لجميع طلبة العلم في العالم بأسره، إضافة إلى منارة 
الإسكندرية التي كانت من عجائب الدنيا السبع 



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الأسكندرية

في العصر البطلمي







لم يحالف الحظ الإسكندر لرؤية ولو مبنى واحد من المدينة التي أمر ببنائها حيث عاد إليها بعد موته ليُدفن جثمانه بها.. ونظراً لعدم وجود وريث شرعي له، فقد تم تجزئة إمبراطوريته بين ثلاث من قواد جيشه، فكانت مصر من نصيب أمهرهم ألا وهو "بطليموس"، حيث حكمت أسرته مصر طيلة الثلاث قرون التالية. وعلى الرغم من كونه غير مصري ـ مقدوني المولد ـ، إلا أنه شهد ميلاد المدينة الجديدة والتي أرادها أن تصبح عاصمة ثقافية وفكرية للعالم أجمع، وأصبحت الإسكندرية في عهده هي عاصمة مصر 

وفي عهد بطليموس الثاني والذي كان شغوفاً بالعلم والمعرفة انتعشت المدينة، فأقام مكتبة الإسكندرية الشهيرة وجمع بها كتب من اليونان وسورية وبابل وبلاد فارس والهند.. حيث أخذ علماء الإسكندرية في الكشف عن طبيعة الكون وتوصلوا إلى فهم الكثير من القوى الطبيعية ودرسوا الفيزياء والفلك والجغرافيا والهندسة والرياضيات فضلاً عن التاريخ الطبيعي والطب والأدب. ويحق للإسكندرية أن تفخر بإقليدس عالم الهندسة الذي تخرج على يديه أعظم الرياضيين، وهيروفيلوس في علم الطب والتشريح، وإيراسيستراتوس في علم الجراحة، وإريستاخوس في علم الفلك، وإيراتوستنيس في علم الجغرافيا، وثيوفراستوس في علم النبات، وكاليماخوس وثيوكريتوس في الشعر والأدب، وعشرات غيرهم كان لهم فضل عظيم على تراث الإنسانية 


كما قرر بطليموس الثاني أن تتم ترجمة التوراة إلى اليونانية، الأمر الذي استدعى إرسال الكاهن الأكبر لمعبد القدس لعدد 72 من كبار اليهود إلى الإسكندرية، ليقوموا بشرح التوراة للمترجمين، فأتموا ترجمة الكتب الخمسة المنسوبة إلى موسى عليه السلام، والتي أصبحت تُعرف بـ "النص السبعيني". ومن ذات المدينة أيضاً انتقلت الديانة المصرية إلى حضارة اليونان وفلسفتهم، فأخرجت المدينة عدداً من الفلاسفة المشهود لهم في تاريخ الفكر مثل فيلون وأفلوطين 


لم تُعرف الإسكندرية في عصر البطالمة بأنها فقط عاصمة العلم والمعرفة، بل كانت أيضاً معروفة بأنها أكبر مكان لتجمع اليهود على مستوى العالم.. فكان جيش البطالمة يضم بعض الجنود المرتزقة الذين كان منهم اليهود وسكنوا مصر وبالتحديد في الإسكندرية، إضافة إلى شراء بطليموس الثاني الكثير من العبيد اليهود ثم أطلق سراحهم وسمح لهم بالسكن في الإسكندرية غير أن البطالمة كانوا حريصين على تقسيم المدينة إلى ثلاث أحياء أو أقسام ..

ـ يوناني.. حي بروشوم 
ـ مصري.. حي راكتوس والمعروف الآن بكوم الدكة 
ـ يهودي.. في المنطقة الشرقية من المدينة 
مما كان له من أثر سلبي في ظهور بعض الاضطرابات منذ عهد بطليموس الرابع (221ـ204 ق.م) الذي خاض حروباً في فلسطين أدت في النهاية لضياع الشام من قبضة مصر مما كان له من أثر سلبي على يهودي الإسكندرية الذين أظهروا كثير من التمرد والعنف طيلة الثلاثون عاماً التالية ومن وقت لآخر حتى سقوط البطالمة. 


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الأسكندرية

في العصر الروماني






بسبب كثرة الصراعات على الحكم داخل الأسرة البطلمـــية في أواخر عهدهــــا ، 
بدأت روما (القوة الصاعدة الجديدة في ذلك الوقت) في السيطرة على مـــــصر
 حتى أصبحت مــــصــــــر في النهاية تحت الوصاية الرومانية منذ عام 80 ق.م
غير أن هزيمة الأسطول المصري ومقتل مارك انتوني في حربه ضد أوكتافيوس
 وانتحار كيلوباترا أدى إلى سقوط مصر كمقاطعة رومانية في عام 30 ق.م

وأصبحت العاصمة المصرية الإسكندرية أكبر مركز تجارى وصناعي في شـــــرق 
البحر المتوسط وثاني مدن الإمبراطورية الرومانية، واستمرت جامعة الإسكندرية
 في عهد الرومـــــــان مركزاً للبحث العلمي ومقراً للعلماء من شتى أنحاء العالم.

و كما كانت مدينة الإسكندرية درة إمبراطورية الاسكندر والأمينة على تراث عــصر
 ازدهارها الحضاري، ورث الرومان هذا التراث وزادوا عليه فحفظت الإسكندرية
 كل هذا التراث ودخلت به العصر المسيحي




 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الأسكندرية

في العصر المسيحي







دخلت المسيحية مصر بمنتصف القرن الأول الميلادي مع دخول القديس مرقس
 إلى الإسكندرية في عام 65 م  ..... حيث تأسست أول كنيسة قبطية في مــصر 

و لمواجهة الأفكار الفلسفية و الوثنية أنشأ القديس مرقس مدرسة الإسكندرية
 المسيحية للعلوم اللاهوتية، والتي أسهمت في وضع أسس وتفسيرات العلوم 
اللاهوتية المسيحية ...، ونشأت اللغة القبطية المكتوبة عندما كتب المصريون 
لغتهم باستخدام الحروف اليونانية مع إضافة حروف أخري، وقد تُرجم الكتاب 
المقدس للغة القبطية بمدرسة الإسكندرية فكانت المدينة كعبة التفكير المسيحي
 حيث ذاعت شهرة كبار أساتذتها في اللاهوت و منهم كليمنس و أوريجينيس، 

وبعد أن انتصرت المسيحية على الوثنية غدت الإسكندرية العاصمة الروحية للعالم
 المسيحي فقد تزعمت مذهب الوحدانية .. ثم وقع بينها وبين بيزنطة صراع مذهبي
تبلورت خلاله آمال المصريين في الاستقلال ونمت لدى سكانها الرغبة في التخلص
 من كل ما هو إغريقي والتمسك بكل ما هو مصري وفي هذه الظروف دخل العرب 
مصر عام 642م




 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الأسكندرية

في العصر الإسلامي







احتلت الأسكندرية مكانة مرموقة فأصبحت أهم قاعدة بحرية في شرق البحر المتوسط 
فضلاً عن إمكانياتها الجغرافية و كذلك التاريخية في وصل الشرق بالغرب ، فازدهرت 
اقتصادياً وثقافياً وحضارياً، وازدهر عمرانها الإسلامي ممثلاً في المدارس والمساجد 
والقصور والدور والفنادق والأسوار والأبراج والحصون 

وفي نهاية القرن الثاني الهجري ... كانت الإسكندرية أهم مركز للمذهب المالكي فكانت 
معبراً يصل بين الأندلس في الغرب و مكة في الشرق ، كما كانت مزاراً ودار هجرة لعدد 
من المترجمين العرب الذين وفدوا لتعلم اللغة اليونانية في القرن الثالث والقرن الرابع 
الهجريين وقد ظلت المدينة في العصر العربي محافظة على التقاليد والثقافة الإسلامية
واشتهرت خلال القرن السادس الهجري بمدرستيها الصوفية والسلفية. أما في العصر
الأيوبي فقد أهتم صلاح الدين بالمدرسة السلفية .. وأنشأ مدرسة جديدة عام 576هـ

وفي العصر المملوكي بلغت الإسكندرية ذروة تقدمها العمراني وكثرت فيها دور الحديث 
الشريف التي كانت مدارس حقيقية للفقه والتفسيـــر ... ومن أشهر مشايـــــخ الإسكندرية
 أبوالحسن الشاذلي وعبدالكريم بن عطاء الله السكندري وأبوالعباس المرسى وفي العصر
 العثماني مرت المدينة بفترة ركود استمرت بضعة قرون إلا أنها كانت المدينـــة الأولى في 
الشرق التي استقبلت الغزاة الغربيين بكـــل ما لديهم من خير وشر، فتلقت بذلك أول صدمة 
حضارية غربية أتت بها الحملة الفرنسية في أواخر القرن الثامن عشر وبعد إخراج الحملة
الفرنسية من مصر أصابت الإسكندرية شيئاً من النهضة التي أفادت مصر بعهد محمد على 



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الأسكندرية

في العصر الحديث 







مع ازدياد الجاليات الأجنبية في مصر وتمركزها في الإسكندرية نشطت الحياة
 في المدينة من جديد، لتقوم بدور حضاري يشبه إلى حد كبير دور ذلك المزيج 
السكاني الذي عاش فيها في العصر البطلمي ..  فقد كــان التنافس بين الدول 
الغربية قائماً من خلال إنشاء القنصليات والبيوت التجارية والأنشطة الثقافية 
المتمثلة بالمدارس الأجنبية العديدة مماجعل المدينة تنعم بنهضة علمية متميزة
 وقد ترتب على ذلك مزج حضاري بين المجتمعات الغربية والمجتمع الشرقي
 وهو ما جعل المدينة تجمع بين الطابعين الأوربي والشرقي في آن واحد 

كما أن التنافس الاستعماري على مصر في أعقاب الحملة الفرنسية جعل من 
الإسكندرية نقطة انطلاق للبريطانيين نحو الشرق فكان إنشاء الخط الحديدي
 بين الإسكندرية والسويس في النصف الثاني من القرن التاسع عشر تعبيراً 
واضحاً عن المطامع البريطانية في مواجهة المطامع الفرنسية التي نجحت 
في شق قناة السويس لتقوم بالدور نفسه في وصل الشرق والغرب  .



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الموارد الطبيعية 

في الأسكندريـــة 







الأرض 

تبلغ المساحة الكلية لمحافظة الإسكندرية 2818.77 كيلومتر مربع، 
منها 775.33 كيلومتر مربع أرض زراعية تمثل حوالي 27.5% 
من إجمالي مساحة المحافظة ..، إضافة إلى 474.6 كيلومتر مربع
 قابلة للزراعةوتبلغ المساحة المأهولة نحـــــو 1096.28 كيلومتر 
مربع تمثل حوالي 38.9% من إجمالي مساحة المحافظة متضمناً
 ذلك الاستخدامات الصناعية والمنافع العامة 


البترول وخامات 

لا توجد بالمحافظة آبار للبترول ولكن يوجد بها شركة الإسكندرية لتكرير البترول.
ومحطة ساحلية لتصدير الغاز الطبيعي، ومستودعــــات وخط أنابيب شركة سوميد
ويبلغ مخزون الغاز الطبيعي نحو 99.62 مليون طن متري بمنطقة المنتزه يُستغل
 منه حالياً نحو 2.9 مليون طن متري سنوياً 


الثروة المعدنية 

يوجد بالمحافظة مجمع ضخم لإنتاج الحديـــد والصلب " شركة عز الدخيلة " 
بمنطقة العجمي .... ، ومصنع للأسمنت بمنطقة الغربانيات ببرج العرب يحصل 
على المادة الخام من منطقة العامرية .. . وتوجد محاجر للزلط والرمل والحجر
الجيري والطفلة والجبس بمنطقة العامرية ، وبرج العرب كما يوجد بالمحافظة 
شركة إسكندرية للكيماويات، وتشتهر المحافظة بكونها المصدر الأساسي لملح
 الطعام لجميع محافظات الجمهورية ،  من خلال إنتاج شركة النصر للملاحات
 والتي يبلغ إنتاجها 100 ألف طن سنوي 


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الأنشطة الاقتصادية 

في مدينة الأسكندريـــة 







الصناعة 

تعتبر محافظة الأسكندرية مدينة صناعية بالدرجة الأولى حيث يمثل إنتاجها الصناعي 
حوالي40% من إجمالي الإنتاج الصناعي بجمهورية مصر ..، وتتركز هذه الأنشطة 
في مناطق محرم بك ، وكرموز ، والقباري، والسيوف والرأس السوداء، وأبوسليمان
 وحجر النواتية والطابية .. ، وأبوقير وبرج العرب ومنطقة غرب الإسكندرية. وتتمثل 
أهم مجالات الاستثمار الصناعي .. في الصناعــات الكيماوية و المعدنيــة و الجلديــة 
الكهربائية والهندسية والغزل والنسيج والأسمنت والبترول 



الزراعة 

تبلغ المساحة المزروعة بالمحافظة  .. نحو 162.1 ألف فدان، فضلاً عن
 133 ألف فدان قابلة للزراعة ......، وتعتمد الزراعة بصفة أساسية على 
الري بالغمر من مياه ترعة المحمودية ومشروعات المياه الجديدة بأراضي
 النوبارية ... ، كما توجد مساحات كبيرة بالساحـــل الشمالي الغربي تعتمد 
زراعتها على مياه الأمطار 



السياحة

تتميز محافظة الإسكندرية بطابع سياحي متميز يَعزى للموقع المتميز واعتدال المناخ، 
وامتزاج المناطـــق الأثرية القديمة بالطابـــــع العصري للشواطئ والمعالم الحديثة ، 
ويوجد بالمحافظة 41 منطقة جذب سياحي في مجالات السياحة الترفيهية والسياحة 
الدينية والسياحة العلاجية وسياحة اليخوت الرياضية وسياحة المهرجانات 
والمعارض وسياحة المؤتمرات 

وسياحة الاصطياف تستضيف المحافظة نحو 3 ملايين مصطاف كل عام على شواطئها
 الممتدة على طول الكورنيش ... من أبي قير شرقاً حتى مركز ومدينة برج العرب غرباً 
ومروراً بالمعمورة والمنتزه .. فضلاً عن كون المحافظة نقطة انطلاق للقرى السياحية
 الممتدة على طول الطريق الساحلي إلى مرسى مطروح 



السياحة الدينية والأثرية

تضم العديد من المزارات السياحية الدينية والأثرية كمسجد أبي العباس المرسي
مسجد الإمام البوصيري ، ودير مارينا ، الكنيســــة المرقسية ، عامود السواري  
مقبرة كوم الشقافة الأثرية، المسرح الروماني ، جبانة الانفوشي ، قلعة قايتباي
 مقبرة الشاطبي الأثرية، معبد الرأس السوداء، المتحف الروماني 



السياحة العلاجية 

وتتمثل في المنشات السياحية المقامة 
في منطقتي كنج مريوط، وبرج العرب 



السياحة الرياضية 

وتشمل رياضات اليخوت، الزوارق الشراعية، التجديف،
 وكذا إقامة المسابقات مثل رالي الفراعنة،
 والدورة الصيفية لكرة القدم 



سياحة المهرجانات

مثل مهرجان سكندريات العالم، مهرجان الإسكندرية السينمائي، 
معرض الإسكندرية الصناعي والزراعي للتسويق والترفيه 



السياحة الثقافية

من خلال عقد المؤتمرات الدولية ..  وما تتيحه حالياً مكتبة الإسكندرية الدولية
 بعد افتتاحها من فرصة لطالبي العلم والثقافة، والتي تعتبر في حد ذاتها حدثاً 
ثقافياً تاريخياً يعيد مجد مكتبة الإسكندرية القديمة كمنارة ثقافية للعالم اجـــمع .


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المعالم الأثرية

لمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




قلعة قايتباي 




شيدت علي أنقاض منارة الإسكندرية الشهيرة عند الطرف الشرقي لجزيرة فاروز
 وقد بناها السلطان المملوكي / الملك الأشــرف أبوالنصر قايتباي المحمودي في 
القرن الخامس عشر سنة 882هـ  /  1477م ، وهي تتكون من ثلاثة طوابق علي 
نظام القلاع القديمة بالعصور الوسطي .. ويوجد بها متحف بحري وساحة واسعة،
 والقلعة عبارة عن بناء مستقل طوله 60 م وعرضه 50 م وسُمْك أسواره 4.5 م


بُنيت قلعة قايتباي على مساحة قدرها 17550 متر مربع .. وعلى هذه المساحة بنيت
 أسوار القلعة الخارجية واستحكاماتها الحربية وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من الأسوار 
بُنيت لزيادة تحصين القلعة  .. وهذه الأســــوار عبارة عن سورين كبيرين من الأحجار 
الضخمة التي تحيط بالقلعة من الخارج والداخل أُعدت لحماية القلعة ، فالسور الأول 
هو السور الخارجي ويحيط بالقلعة من الجهات الأربع الضلع الشرقي من هذا السور
 يطــل على البحر و يبلغ عرضه مترين و ارتفاعه ثمانية أمتار و لا يتخلله أي أبراج 


أما الضلع الغربي فهو عبـــارة عن سور ضخم سمكه أكبر من باقي أسوار القلعة 
يتخلله ثلاثة أبراج مستديرة ويُعد هذا السور أقدم الأجزاء الباقية فيما يطل الضلع
الجنوبي على الميناء الشرقية ويتخلله ثلاثة أبراج مستديرة ويتوسطه باب ويطل 
الضلع الشمالي للقلعة على البحر مباشرة وينقسم إلى قسمين الجزء السفلي منه 
عبارة عن ممر كبير مسقوف بُني فوق الصخر مباشرة به عدة حجرات، أما الجزء
 العلوي فهو عبارة عن ممر به فتحات ضيقة تطل على البحر 


أما الأسوار الداخلية  فقد بُنيت من الحجر، وتحيط بالبرج الرئيسي من جميع جهته
 ماعدا الجهة الشمالية .... و يتخلل هذا السور من الداخل مجمــوعة من الحجرات 
المتجاورة أُعدت كثكنات للجند  ... وهي خاليـــة من أي فتحات عدا فتحات الأبواب 
وفتحات مزاغل خُصصت لتكون فتحات للتهوية من ناحية وللدفاع من ناحية أخري 


ويقع البرج الرئيسي للقلعة بالناحية الشمالية الغربية من مساحة القلعة، وهو عبارة 
عن بناء يتكون من ثلاث طوابق.. تخطيطه مربع الشكل يخرج من كل ركن من أركانه
الأربعة برج دائري يرتفع عن سطح البــرج الرئيسي وقد بُني بالحجر الجيري الصلد




 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المعالم الأثرية

لمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




صور لقلعة قايتباي 































































 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المعالم الأثرية

لمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




جولة سياحية داخل قلعة قايتباي 





البوابة الرئيسية
ومدخل قلعة  قايتباي الخارجي 





منظر من جانب القلعة





شباك التذاكر 
بعد البوابة الرئيسية للقلعة 





حدث تخريب لهذه القلعة أثناء غزو الإنجليز لمصر
لذا كان كل من يحكم مصـــر بعد ذلك يقوم بترميمها ، 
آخرها كان عام 1984 م في عهد الرئيس مـــــبارك




نرى الآن فناء القلعة الواسع والمنظم
والمزروع بالنخيل والحشائش الجميلة





وهذه الفتحه التي ترونها الآن كانوا يمدّون من خلالها 
حبالاً طويلة بها كؤوس ويأخذون من الصهريــج كالبئر 
و الصهريج هو غرفــة تحت الأرض كانوا يخزنون بها 
الماء حتى يشربوا دون الحاجة للخـــروج من القلعــــة





وقلعة قايتباي مليئة بالمدافع الموجودة أمام نوافذ مطلة على البحر 
تركوا منها مدفعاً واحداً فقط كي يراه الناس .. وهذا أحد المدافــــع




وعندما نعبر من الممرات والصهاريج 
سنجد مسجــــد على الطراز المملوكي





والقلعة من الداخل عبارة عن 3 طوابق  وارتفاعها 17 مــتر
مليئة من الداخل بالنوافذ وهذه أحد النوافذ المطلة على البحر


ويوجد كذلك سقاطة الزيت وهو شباك كبير لا يراه من في الخــارج
وهو آخر أسلحة الموجودين بقلعة قايتباي حتى إذا تمكن العدو من 
الإستيلاء على القلعة وأرادوا الدخول قام من بالداخل بصب الزيت 
المغلي عليهم في محاولة لمنعهم وشويهم 





القلعة بها غرف كثيرة للجنود عددها 36 غرفة 
أكبرها هي غرفة السلطان .. وبها نافذة كبيرة ، 
وهذه الصــــــورة من لنافذه أعلى قلعة قايتباي



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المعالم الأثرية

لمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




عامود السواري 





يعتبر من أبرز الأماكن السياحية التي تشتهر به مدينة الإسكندريــــة، 
كما أنه يُعــد أعلى نصب تذكاري في العالم .... أقيم عمود السواري 
فـــوق تل باب سدرة ـ  و الذي عُرف منذ أيام الاسكنــــدر الأكبر بأنه 
"أكر وبوليس الإسكندرية" أي المكان المرتفع الحصين الذي تقوم 
عليه أهم آثارها ومعابدها وهو نفس الموقع الذي كانت تحتله قرية
 "راكوتيس" الفرعونية ـ  بين منطقـــة مدافــن المسلمين الحالية 
والمعروفة باسم العمود ، وبين هضبة كوم الشقافة الأثرية الشاهق
 بين 400 عمود أخرى والتي تشبه الصواري (صواري السفن) 
ولذلك أطلق عليه العرب "عمود الصواري".. السواري فيما بعد. 


وهو يقع في مكان متوسط في بهو معبد السرابيوم ـ وهو المعبد
 الذي سُمي في أيام العرب بقصر الإسكندرية ـ، ويقع العمود في 
مكان بارز بين الآثار القائمة على ذلك التل المرتفــــع مما يسمح 
برؤيته من مكان بعيد 


صُنع عمود السواري من حجر الجرانيت الأحمر .... وجسم العمود 
عبارة عن قطعة واحدة طولها 20.75 متراً ... قطرها عند القاعدة
 2.70متراً.. وعند التاج 2.30 متراً. ويبلغ الارتفاع الكلي للعمود
 بما فيه القاعدة حوالي 26.85 مترا 


وقد وجد على قاعدة العمود نقش يوناني ..... كــــما وجد كتلة من حجر
 الصوان عليها اســـــم الملك أبسماتيك الأول من ملوك الأسرة الـ 26، 
ووجد أيضاً في أساسات العمود كتلة أخرى من حجر الصوان منقوشة
بالهيروغليفية تحمل اســــم الملك سيتي الأول من ملوك الأسرة الـ 19
كما عُثر أيضاً بأساس العمــود على قطعة مكتوب عليها بالهيروغليفية 
(محفوظ بالمتحف البريطاني) وعليها جــزء من اسم الملك سنوسرت 
الثاني أو الثالث وكلاهما من ملوك الأسرة الثانية عشرة 


لم يتم تحديد تاريخ إنشــاء هذا العمود على وجه الدقة لكنه يعود للعصر 
الروماني.. غير أن الأرجح أنه أُقيم للإمبراطور الروماني "دقلديانوس"
 تعبيراً عن شكر السكندريين له....... لإخماده الثورة التي قام بها القائد 
الروماني دوميتيانوس في النصف الثـــــاني من القرن الثالث الميلادي
معيداً الهدوء والاستقرار والرخاء إلى المدينة 




 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المعالم الأثرية

لمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




جولة مصورة لعامود السواري 






























 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المعالم الأثرية

لمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 المسرح الروماني 




هو المسرح الروماني الوحيد في مصر، وقد تمت إقامته في بداية القرن الرابع الميلادي
 ويتكون من أثنى عشر مدرجاً من الحجر الجبري علــــى شكل نصف دائري ...، ويضــــم 
حمامات رومانيـــة من العصر الروماني 



يتكون المدرج الروماني من 13 صفاً من المدرجات الرخامية .....، مرقمة بحروف وأرقام 
يونانيه لتنظيم عمليه الجلوس، أولها من أسفل من الجرانيت الوردي المكونة من الأحجار
 المتينة، ولذا استُخدم كأساس لباقي المدرجات، ويوجد أعلى هذه المدرجات 5 مقصورات
 كانت تستخدم لعمليه النوم لم يتبقي منها إلا مقصورتين 


وكان سقف هذه المقصورات ذو قباب تستند على مجموعه من الأعمدة، وتستند المدرجات
 على جدار سميك من الحجر الجيري يحيط به جدار آخر ......، وقد تم الربط بين الجدارين 
بمجموعه من الأقواس و الأقبية حيث يعتبر الجدار الخارجي دعامــة قويه للجدار الداخلي 


يقع في منتصف المدرج منطقه "الأوركسترا" والتي كانت تستخدم كمكان لعزف الموسيقى، 
تثبتها دعامتان رخاميتان ....... ثم صالتان من الموزاييك ذات زخارف هندسيه في المدخل 
الذي يقع جهة الغرب 





 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المعالم الأثرية

لمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 تاريخ المسرح الروماني 



في العصر الروماني

استخدام المبني كصاله لسمـــــاع الموسيقي ( اديون ) 
حيث انها كانت تتوافر فيه عنصر الاستماع بفضل وجود
 القبة ومنطقة الاوركسترا.


في العصر البيزنطي 

استخدم المبنـــــــي كصاله 
للجتماعات ( بلوتاريوم ) 




 الآثار المروضه بالمسرح الروماني 


1. بقاياء اعمده من عصور مختلفه

2. لوحه عليها تصوير للملك سيتي الاول يقدم كربان لهيئه غير واضحه

3. لوحه ثانيه عليها نقش للملك سيتي الاول مصورا وهيئه المعبود سيتي وهو يقدم لاتوم

4. تمثال علي هيئه ابو الهول للملك رمسيس الثاني 

5. تمثال علي هيئه ابو الهول للملك بسمتيك نفردايب رع اسره 26 

6. لوحه عليها هيئه بتاح

7. لوحه عليها راس البقره صخور



1 ويرجع إطلاق اسم ( كوم الدكه ) علي هذه المنطقة إلي القرن الماضي عندما مر عليها المؤرخ ( النويري السكندري ) وشاهد هذا التل الترابي المرتفع والذي يشبه ( الدكه ) والناتج عن اعمال حفر ( ترعه المحموديه ) في عصر ( محمد علي ) حيث تكون هذا التل الترابي من أكوام التراب المدكوك 

2. وبعد صدور القرار بازاله التل الترابي والبدء في اقامه مبني حكومي في هذا الموقع واثناء عمل الاساسات اصطدمت الاعمده الحديديه باجزاء صلبه تحت الارض جهه الجنوب والشرق مما اكد للقائمين علي العمل بوجود كيانا معماريا في هذا الموقع وعلي الفور بدات اعمال الحفر والكشف بواسطه ( المتحف اليوناني الروماني ) ممثلا لمصلحه الاثار المصريه و ( البعثه البولنديه ) ممثلا لمركز اثار البحر المتوسط لتكشف لنا طرازا معمارياً فريدا لاثار مصر الرومانيه

3. وهذا ما تؤكده طراز العمار والمواد والعناصر العماريه المستخدمه فيه مقارنه بالمباني الاخري التي اقيمت في هذه الفتره ويدلنا هذا علي ان المبني مرت عليه ثلاثه عصور ( الروماني – البيزنطي ( المسيحي ) – الاسلامي ) لذلك فقد اختلفت استخداماته من عصر الي عصر وهذا ما اثبتته الدراسات والاضافات المعماريه المختلفه علاوه علي طبيعة وصفات كل عصر من هذه العصور.

4. ولكن الدراسات المقارنه بينه وبين المسارح المشابهه والتي اكتشفت في اليونان وايطاليا ومسرح مدينه ( جرش ) اكدت انه ليس مبني للمسرح لان مبني المسرح عاده مايكون علي شكل حرف c او نصف دائره حتي يتمكن الجالسون علي الاطراف من المشاهدة فضلا علي ان صغر حجم المبني بالنسبة لعدد سكان الأسكندريـة القديمة في هذا الوقت وما كان لها من قيمة ومكانة حضاريـة مرموقه تؤكد لنا انه ليس مسرحا ومن هنا يمكن لنا تسميته بـ ( المدرج الرومانى )


يتكون ( المدرج الرومانى )من 13 صف من المدرجات الرخاميه مرقمه بحروف وارقام يونانيه لتنظيم عمليه الجلوس اولها من اسفل من الجرانيت الوردى المكونه من الحجار المتينة ولذا استخدمه المهندس كأساس لباقي المدرجات، ويوجد اعلي هذه المدرجات 5 مقصورات كانت تستخدم لعمليه النوم لم يتبقي منها الا مقصورتين

وكان سقف هذه المقاصير ذو قباب تستند علي مجموعه من الاعمده وكانت وظيفه تلك القباب حمايه الجالسين من الشمس والامطار بالاضافه الي دورها الرئيسى في عمليه التوصيل الجيد للصوت والتي سقطت علي اثر الزلزال القوى تعرضت له الاسكندريه في القرن 6 الميلادى

وتستند المدرجات علي جدار سميك من الحجر الجيري يحيط به جدار اخر وقد تم الربط بين الجدارين بمجموعه من الاقواس والاقبيه حيث يعتبر الجدار الخارجى دعامه قويه للجدار الداخلي وقد استخدمت مداميك الطوب الاحمر في هذا الجدار وهو الطراز السائد في المباني الرومانيه عامه حيث ان له دورا معماريا في التقويه كما انه يعطي شكلا جماليا للمبني ولقد نشأ بين هذين الجدارين ممر مغطي بالاقبيه يحيط بالمبني كان يستخدمه العاملون بالمبني

ويقع منتصف المدرج منطقه ( الاوركسترا ) والتي كانت تستخدم كمكان لعزف الموسيقى تسبتها دعامتين رخاميتين ثم صالتين من الموزايكو ذات زخارف هندسيه في المدخل والذى يقع جهه الغرب في العصر البيزنطي 

حيث كان المبني في العصر الروماني ذا مدخلين احدهما جهه الشمال والاخر جهه الجنوب من خلال مابين مقوسين في الجدار الخارجىثم غلقها بعد ذلك في العصر البيزنطى الي جانب وجود حجرتين كبيرتين في المدخل احدهما جهه الشمال والاخر جهه الجنوب كانا يستخدمان كأماكن انتظار العصر الروماني علي شارع من العصر الروماني يسمي بـ ( شارع المسرح ) وهو يعتبر شارع عرض رئيسي من شوارع الاسكندريه القديمه توجد فيها اساسات لفيلا من القرن الاول الميلادى.


5. ويدل هذا علي وجود شعار الدوله البيزنطيه علي احد الفتحات الموجوده بالمدخل ( وهو عبارة عن الصليب داخل دائرة ) حيث أن الصليب شعار الدوله المسيحية والدائرة هي هالة النور للتدليل علي وجه المسيح ، بالاضافه الي نقش بالحروف اليونانية القديمة علي احدي المدرجات تميزه الحظ والنصر لحزب علي حزب اخر وهذا دليل كذلك علي ان المبني اتخذ الصفه الرسميه والسياسيه في العصر البيزنطي.


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المعالم الأثرية

لمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 جولة مصورة بالمسرح الروماني 






























 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المعالم الأثرية

لمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 مقبرة (جبانة) كوم الشقافة  





تقع هذه المقبرة الأثرية بمنطقة كوم الشقافة في حي كرموز وخلف مدافن المسلمين الحالية .. وهذه المنطقة هي جزء من مدينة الإسكندرية القديمة . واسم كوم الشقافة هو الاسم العربي الذي أطلق على المنطقة إحياءً للاسم اليوناني القديم .. وتقع كوم الشقافة في المنطقة التي قامت بها قرية راكوتيس .. وهو الاسم الذي عرفت به عند الرومان إحياءً للاسم الفرعوني القديم للقرية وهو رع- قدت 

وقد اكتشفت هذه المقبرة ( الجبانة ) بطريق الصدفة في عام 1892م .. وتم الكشف عنها نهائياً عام 1900م . ويعود تاريخ هذه الجبانة إلى أواخر القرن الأول الميلادي وحتى القرن الرابع الميلادي .. أما أهم مبانيها وهي المقبرة الرئيسية بها فترجع إلى حوالي منتصف القرن الثاني الميلادي .  ومقبرة كوم الشقافة .. هي من نوع مقابر الكاتا كومب التي انتشرت في القرون الثلاثة الأولى الميلادية في ايطاليا وبعض الجزر اليونانية .




وقد كانت االكاتا كومب تقتصر على دفن الموتى من المسيحيين الذين كانوا يعانون من الاضطهاد الروماني لهم .. فكانت هذه المقابر تحفر تحت الأرض على هيئة شوارع ممتدة لأميال طويلة تحفها المقابر على الجانبين .. وكانت هذه الكاتا كومب تحفر بشكل سريع وفي الخفاء خوفا من الحكام . وبالنسبة لمقبرة كوم الشقافة لم يوجد أي أثر مسيحي واحد يدل على أن المسيحيين الأوائل قد استخدموها يوما من الأيام .. فهي جبانة وثنية منذ نشأتها في أواخر القرن الأول الميلادي إلى أن بطل استعمالها للدفن في القرن الرابع الميلادي .

نشأت هذه الجبانة - خلافا لما هو متبع في إيطاليا – كمقبرة لأسرة واحدة فقط من الأسر الغنية التي كانت تعيش في الإسكندرية .. ثم استخدمت بعد ذلك لدفن العديد من الأسر . ويغلب على جبانة كوم الشقافة الجمع بين الفنين الروماني والفرعوني .. على عكس مثيلاتها في ايطاليا التي تميزت بالفن اليوناني الروماني أو المسيحي .. ولم يمتزج الفن الروماني والفرعوني في مقبرة كوم الشقافة في عمارتها فقط بل وفي نحتها وتماثيلها .

تمتد مقبرة كوم الشقافة لبعض الشيء تحت الأرض .. وهي فريدة بالنسبة لهذا النوع من الجبانات في أنها تنزل إلى عمق ثلاث طوابق تحت الأرض .. وربما جاء ذلك تحت تأثير المقابر الفرعونية في مقبرة طيبة حيث كانت المقبرة تحقر لمسافات بعيدة جداً .




والمقبرة التي حفرت على عمق ثلاثة طوابق تحت الأرض .. صممت على أن تدلى الجثة بالحبال من مسقط نور ذي فتحات في جدرانه .. ويحيط به سلم حلزوني إلى أدنى طابق بالمقبرة .. وحين كانت الجثة تصل إلى الطابق الذي سترقد فيه تحمل لتوضع في مرقدها الأخير .. والسلم الحلزوني موصل بين سطح الأرض والطابق الأول . امتازت هذه الجبانة بميزات اكتسبتها من الفن الروماني كما يبدو في السلم والنحت والزخرفة وفي بعض الأجزاء المعمارية .

والمقبرة ( الجبانة ) مقسمة إلى : 

- الحفر المسماة بالمشكاوات وهذه أكثرها شيوعاً .. والمشكاة عبارة عن حفرة في الحائط المنحوت في الصخر مستطيلة الشكل أفقية وعميقة لها فتحة مربعة تغلق بشريحة من الحجر الجيري أو الرخام .. وكثيراً ما كتب باللون الأحمر على هذا الباب الحجري اسم المتوفى . 

- التابوت .. وكان في العادة محفوراً في الصخر .. وكان بعض هذه التوابيت مقسمة إلى أقسام لوضع أكثر من جثة بها .

- أربعة مقابر عادية بالطابق الثاني خلف المقبرة الرئيسية .. وهي أشبه بمقابر المسلمين .. وهي عبارة عن حجرة يوجد في سقفها فتحة تمرر منها الجثث .. وقد استعملت كل حفرة لدفن العديد من جثث الفقراء .

- جرار ( جمع جرة ) لحفظ رماد الجثث بعد حرقها .. وهي من الفخار .. وهي إناء له ثلاث حلقات يمسك بها وكان لأغلبها غطاء من الفخار .




ومن أجل راحة الصاعدين من أسفل المقبرة إلى أعلاها ( بعد انتهاء عملية الدفن ) فتحت في الدور الأول فتحتان قرب السلم أشبه بالمحراب .. ولكل منهما مقعد نصف دائري بشكل الفتحة منحوت في الصخر .. وله سقف مزخرف على هيئة صدفة محفورة في الصخر .. وزخرفة الصدفة زخرفة يونانية تعود للقرن الثاني الميلادي وكانت إضاءة السلم تأتي عن طريق الفتحات التي عملت في مسقط النور أو عن طريق فتحات مستطيلة الشكل كانت توضع فيها مسارج ( مصابيح ) من الفخار تضاء بالزيت .. وقد استخدمت هذه المسارج لإضاءة بقية أجزاء الجبانة .. ولحرق البخور في أوائل الشهور وكذلك في أيام 9 و13 من كل شهر لأن هذه الأيام من أهم أيام الشهر عند الرومان.




يوجد بالطابق الأول في المقبرة حجرة دائرية يتوسطها بئر يعلوه سقف مقبب يشير إلى تاريخه الروماني.. والبئر لها سور صغير من الحجر وضعت عليه نماذج من المصيص لتماثيل من الرخام اكتشفت أسفل البئر .. وموجودة بالمتحف اليوناني الروماني .. ويفتح على هذه الحجرة حجرات ومقابر عديدة .




توجد حجرة الأكل على يسار الفتحة اليسرى لهذه المقبرة .. وهي تشبه حجرات الأكل التي في المنازل .. وتحتوي على ثلاث مصاطب محفورة في الصخر بينها فراغ كانت تشغله مائدة خشبية .. وكان الرومان يجتمعون في هذه الحجرة خاصة في الأيام المقدسة وهي أيام البنفسج وأيام الورد ويوم ميلاد الميت وعيد الأبوة الذي كان يعقد رسمياً في فبراير بينما جرت العادة أن يكون انعقاده في يوم موت المتوفى .

وفي مواجهة حجرة الأكل توجد حفرة لم تكن موجودة أصلاً في الجبانة إلا أنها شقت فيما بعد لوصلها بالصالة الكبيرة التي تسمى باسم صالة  كاراكلا  .. ولهذا فإنه يبدو أن هذه الصالة حفرت مستقلة عن الجبانة ثم وصلت بها فيما بعد . وصالة  كاراكلا  وجد بها الكثير من عظام الخيل وعظام لشباب مما دعا البعض إلى الظن بأن لها صلة بمذبحة الإمبراطور  كاراكلا  التي قام بها انتقاما 

من شباب الإسكندرية الذين أهانوه ..وكان ذلك عام215 م بعد أن دعاهم إلى الملعب ( الاستاد ) .. وقد لقي هؤلاء حتفهم بعد فرارهم بالخيل إلى هذه الجبانة .. وهناك رأي آخر يقول أن عظام هذه الخيل لتلك الخيول التي فازت في المسابقات الرياضية . . وقد وضعت في حجرة الإلهة نيميسيس ( Nemesis) .. والتي كانت ترعى الرياضة .

ويوجد في صالة كاراكلا أربع مقابر مرسومة بالألوان .. وكل مقبرة عبارة عن تابوت وضع في فتحة يحيطها عمودان مربعان وملتصقان بالحجارة . وبجوار السلم القديم الذي يوجد في الصالة والموصل إلى سطح الأرض .. يوجد بئر مؤدي إلى حجرة صغيرة للدفن أيضاً .. ويوجد بجوار السلم حجرة أو صالة بها مقبرتان مرسومتان .. وأمام المقبرة اليمنى مجدت مقبرة جماعية حفرت بالأرضية .. وفي المقبرة اليسرى صور على احد الحوائط الإلهتان إيزيس ونفتيس باسطتين أجنحتهما وخلف كل منهما اله أو ملك متوج يحمل صولجاناً.. وعلى الجدران الجانبية رسم ملك متوج يجلس على عرشه .




وفي الطابق الأول أيضاً توجد حجرات أخرى للدفن بها بعض التوابيت .. وبها حفرات لوضع الجثث أو جرار الرماد .. ويؤدي سلم مستقيم من هذا الطابق إلى الطابق الثاني حيث المقبرة الرئيسية وأماكن الدفن الأخرى .. وسقف هذا السلم مقبب وله زخرفة الصدفة .

والمقبرة الرئيسية يوجد بها بهو وحجرة جنائزية .. وللبهو واجهة رومانية تعلوها زخرفة يونانية .. ثم يليها من أسفل إفريز مصري به قرص الشمس المجنح بين صقرين .. أما واجهة الباب المؤدي إلى الحجرة الجنائزية فزخرفته من الطراز الفرعوني .. وله إفريز به قرص الشمس المجنح يعلوه زخرفة بها رأس ثعبان 




وعلى جانبي الباب نجد زخرفة مختلطة بين الفرعوني واليوناني من شأنها رد الشر بعيداً عن المقبرة .. فنجد تحت الزخرفة اليونانية درع الإلهة أثينا وعليه رأس ميدوزا والتي كانت حسب الأساطير اليونان تحيل من يراها إلى حجر ميت .. وبأسفل الدرع رسم ثعبان يجلس فوق معبد ويلبس تاج الوجهين البحري والقبلي .. وعلى يمين الثعبان رسمت عصا هرميس ( ميركوري عند الرومان ).. وهيرميس هو رسول الآلهة ومرشد الموتى إلى العالم الآخر .. وعن يسار الثعبان فيوجد نبات الإله ديونيسوس (باكوس عند الرومان ) اله الموتى ؟.. أما الثعبان فهو ملاك خير كما أنه مقدس للإله أوزوريس اله الموتى عند الفراعنة . 

 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المعالم الأثرية

لمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 معبد الرأس السوداء ومقبرة اللاتي  





من الآثار الرومانية الموجودة بالإسكندرية.. ويشير حجمه الصغير إلى أنه معبد خاص وليس معبداً عاماً. يرجع تاريخ المعبد للقرن الثاني الميلادي، وشيده الفارس الروماني ايرادور من اجل الآلهة إيزيس وفاءً لنذر وشكراً على نجاته من حادثة وقعت له وبعد سقطة مميتة أصابت قدمه فوضع نحتاً لهذه القدم تحتها نقش باليونانية يحدثنا فيه عن سبب إقامته المعبد إلي جانب مذبح صغير 

وقد سُمي المعبد بهذا الاسم نظراً للمنطقة التي اُكتشف فيها حيث تم اكتشافها بالمصادفة في عام 1936، في منطقة الرأس السوداء (شرق الإسكندرية) علي الطريق الزراعي المؤدي لمنطقة المنتزه وأبوقير، وتم نقله في أواخر التسعينيات إلى المنطقة المجاورة لحدائق الشلالات أمام قسم باب شرقي بطريق الحرية 

يتكون المعبد من طابقين.. وقد صُمم الطابق السفلي منه على أن يكون للعبادة.. والطابق العلوي الذي يقع في شمال المعبد للسكنى وتقوم مباني المعبد على أرضية مرتفعة ويؤدي إليه سلم.. ويؤدي هذا السلم إلى دهليز به صف من الأعمدة الأيونية المنحوتة من الرخام الأبيض المعرق قليلاً عددها أربعة أعمدة

أما الحجرة الرئيسية للمعبد فتقع خلف الدهليز، وهي مربعة الشكل يمكن الوصول إليها أيضا عن طريق سلم ثانوي جانبي في حائط المعبد الشرقي ويوجد في هذه الحجرة مصطبة كبيرة مبنية بالحجر الجيري وضعت عليها خمسة تماثيل من الرخام الأبيض لآلهة المعبد وهي من الشرق إلى الغرب.. تمثال لإيزيس.. تمثالان لأوزوريس.. تمثالان لأبي الهول بالقرب من مذبح صغير أقيم أمام المصطبة 

أما الجزء العلوي من المبنى وهو الجزء السكني فقد بقيت منه حجرتان.. تقعان في صف واحد مع المعبد وبعرضه.. وقد وجدت في إحداهما بقايا الألواح الرخامية التي كانت تغطي أرضيتها 

وقد نقلت محتويات المعبد إلى متخف الإسكندرية اليوناني الروماني وهي 

تمثال للإلهة إيزيس 

تمثال حربوقراط 

تمثال هيرمانوبيس

تمثالان لأوزوريس 

قدم لابسة حذاء مكشوف قدمت قرباناً.. وقد وضعت على عمود من الرخام الأبيض وهو مربع الجوانب وعليه نقش باليونانية من تسعة سطور 


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المعالم الأثرية

لمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 مقبرة الشاطبي  




تقع جنوب شرق لسان السلسلة وشمال مدرسة سان مارك من ناحية البحر، وقد تم اكتشافها عن طريق الصدفة عام 1893، وهي تؤرخ لنهاية القرن الرابع وبداية القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد. والمقبرة منحوتة من الصخر وتعتبر من أقٌدم الجبانات (المقابر) البطلمية في الإسكندرية لوجودها خارج أسوار المدينة، حيث اُكتشف بها الكثير من آثار العصر البطلمي وأهمها تماثيل التناجرا 

تتكون المقبرة الرئيسية من مدخل يؤدي إلى صالة عرضية ومنها إلى صالة أخرى ثم إلى فناء مفتوح يوجد في الجهة الشرقية منه مدخل يؤدي إلى حجرة أمامية ومنها إلى حجرة الدفن 

تكونت المقبرة في الأصل من الفناء المفتوح والحجرة الأمامية ثم حجرة الدفن حيث يوجد سريران منحوتان في الصخر.. وقد صُممت المقبرة على نمط البيت اليوناني، والذي كان يتكون عادة من مدخل وحجرة أمامية وحجرة داخلية، ويرجع تاريخ هذا الجزء إلي النصف الأول من القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد، وقد بدأت كمقبرة خاصة لأسرة غنية تم ازداد اتساعها لتصبح فيما بعد مقبرة عامة

أُضيف إلى المقبرة أجزاء أخرى جديدة لم تكن موجودة من قبل وهناك حجرات يرجع تاريخها إلى عصور متأخرة عن عصر المقبرة الأصلية.. فقد وجد في حجرة من الحجرات قدور يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد وكذلك في حجرتين أخريين 

وقد استخدمت في هذه المقبرة طريقتين للدفن 

الطريقة الأولى وضع الجثة على السرير الجنائزي 
(كما هو الحال في المقبرة الرئيسية.. حيث لا يزال يوجد بها سريران) 

الطريقة الثانية طريقة الدفن في فتحات.. في باقي الغرف 
(والطريقة الأولى أقدم من الطريقة الثانية) 
زُينت المقبرة الأساسية بزخرفة معمارية عبارة عن أنصاف أعمدة على الطراز الدوري والطراز الأيوني بينها أبواب وهمية.. ويدل طراز المقبرة وما عُثر عليه فيها من أواني وأدوات جنائزية على أنها أقيمت حوالي سنة 260 ق.م، لتكون مقبرة لأحدى الأسر الغنية ثم تحولت بعد ذلك إلى مدفن عام أواخر القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد .


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المعالم الأثرية

لمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 مقابر مصطفي كامل





تقع هذه المقابر التي تنتمي إلى العصر اليوناني الروماني بجوار منطقة مساكن الضباط بمنطقة مصطفى كامل، وهي تتكون من أربعة مقابر نحتت جميعها في الصخر.. وقد نحتت المقبرتين الأولى والثانية تحت سطح الأرض.. أما المقبرة الثالثة والرابعة فيرتفع جزء منها فوق سطح الأرض 

تم الكشف عن هذه المجموعة من المقابر والتي يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثالث وأوائل القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد، ما بين عامي 1933 و 1934. حيث كانت كل مقبرة من هذه المقابر مخصصة لعدة أفراد 

المقبرة الأولى ويتم الوصول إليها عن طريق سلم عريض منحوت في الصخر يؤدي إلى فناء مربع الشكل وتحيط به عدة باكيات تحملها أنصاف أعمدة.. وعلى جوانب الفناء وزعت عشرة غرف.. وهي إما على الفناء مباشرة أو متصلة به 

ففي الجانب الشمالي للفناء يوجد حجرتان كبيرتان وحجرة صغيرة.. والجانب الشرقي للفناء به ثلاث حجرات.. وفي الجانب الجنوبي ثلاث حجرات أخرى تقع على شرفة تؤدي إلى الحجرة الرئيسية للمقبرة 
وهي حجرة الدفن.. وفي الجانب الغربي للفناء ثلاث فتحات لمقابر منحوتة في الصخر.. والجزء الجنوبي من الفناء هو أكثر الأجزاء زخرفة.. وبواجهته ثلاثة أبواب ملونة بألوان زاهية يعلو الأوسط منها لوحة ملونة تمثل منظراً لتقديم القرابين تقوم به سيدتان تتوسطان ثلاثة فرسان بالتبادل.. وعلي جانبي كل باب قاعدتان تحملان تمثالين لأبي الهول والحجرة الجنائزية الرئيسية بها تابوت على شكل سرير وعلى بابها كتبت قائمتان بأسماء يونانية وهي إما لزوار المقابر أو للأشخاص الذين دفنوا بها 

المقبرة الثانية بها سلم محفور في الصخر يؤدي إلى فناء هذه المقبرة.. والفناء مربع الشكل ويشغل جانبه الجنوبي واجهة بها عمودان.. يليها حجرة، على كل جانب من جانبيها الأيمن والأيسر فتحتان كل منهما تحوي مقبرتين الواحدة تعلو الأخرى.. والحجرة الثانية بمثابة صالة لإقامة الصلوات وبها مصطبتين كبيرتين حُفرت فوق كل منهما عدة فتحات للدفن.. وفي نهاية هذه الحجرة حجرة صغيرة وجد بداخلها مائدة كانت تُقدم عليها القرابين.. وقد بُنيت من قطع حجرية وكُسيت بطبقة من الجص وبألوان تشبه الرخام.. وفي نهاية هذه الحجرة يوجد بقايا السرير الجنائزي

ويوجد في الجزء الغربي من الفناء حجرة بها تابوت على هيئة سرير عليه رسومات بألوان زاهية جميلة تمثل سيدات وزهور وعربات يقودها آلهة الحب.. وفي الجانب الشمالي الغربي حجرة صغيرة بها بئر 

المقبرة الثالثة وكانت في مستوى أعلى من المقبرتين الأولى والثانية.. والمقبرة بها سلم ينتهي من أسفل بمقعد مستطيل ملتصق بالحائط الجنوبي للفناء.. وفي الجزء الشمالي من الفناء بابان صغيران يؤديان إلى سلمين صغيرين، وفي واجهته أربعة من أنصاف الأعمدة.. أمامهما ممر مرتفع.. ويوجد في نهاية حجرة الدفن سرير جنائزي منحوت في الصخر عليه بقايا نقوش بارزة كانت ملونة باللون الأحمر.. أما الجزء الجنوبي للفناء فهو عبارة عن صالة مستطيلة تؤدي إلي حجرة صغيرة، والتي كان أهل الميت يجتمعون فيها لإقامة الصلوات 

المقبرة الرابعة تقع إلى الشمال من المقبرة الثالثة في اتجاه البحر.. وهي تختلف في تصميمها عن المقابر الأخرى.. ففيها سلم يؤدي إلى فناء مربع تحيط به الأعمدة وبكل جانب عمودان اسطوانيان بين عمودين مربعين.. وفي وسط الفناء مذبح صغير الشكل ملتصق به في الجهة الجنوبية مقعد صغير، وإلى الشمال من هذا المذبح مذبح آخر دائري الشكل.. والحجرات موزعة على جوانب الفناء .



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المعالم الأثرية

لمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 مقابر الأنفوشي 





تقع أمام مدخل رأس التين، وهي واحدة من أهم الآثار اليونانية الموجودة في مدينة الإسكندرية.. حيث يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد (حوالي 250 ق.م) مع أواخر العصر البطلمي وأوائل عصر الرومان.. وقد تم اكتشفها في عام 1901، حيث اكتشف بها مبنيان جنائزيان بكل منهما مقبرتان، وتوالت الاكتشافات لمقبرة الأنفوشي حتى أصبح عدد مبانيها الجنائزية خمسة.. وهي تمتاز بزخارف الفرسكو الجميلة والتي مازالتا بحالة جيدة وتصميمهما المعماري الفريد.. وقد زُينت في كثير منها بالمرمر والرخام، والمقابر الخمسة هي : 


المبني الجنائزي الأول
به مقبرتان بينهما بهو يتم الوصول إليه عن طريق سلم مزخرف.. المقبرة الأولى؛ 
تحتوي على مقاعد عريضة منحوتة في الصخر ومرتفعة قليلاً عن الأرض.. وحجرة الدفن منخفضة وبها تابوت جرانيتي.. والباب الموصل إلى حجرة الدفن ينتمي في عمارته إلى الطراز الفرعوني 

أما المقبرة الثانية فيوجد بها حجرتان.. الأولى منها مستطيلة وزخرفتها على شكل المرمر، وقد قسمت الحجرة الأولى إلى حجرتين صغيرتين وزخرفة هذه الحجرات مثل زخرفة الحجرة الأولى في المقبرة الأولى وهو تقليد للرخام المعرق.. وهناك فتحة في بهو هذا المبنى الجنائزي تؤدي إلى صهريج للمياه 


المبنى الجنائزي الثاني 

يصل إليه الزائر عن طريق سلم يؤدي إلى فناء تفتح عليه مقبرتان لكل منهما حجرتان.. وقد رُسمت الحوائط بالفرسكو على هيئة أشرطة طويلة مزخرفة بشكل يشبه الرخام المعرق.. وهناك رسومات فرعونية تزخرف بعض الحوائط.. ولا تزال جدران البهو تحتفظ بزخرفتها ذات الطراز الأول الروماني وهو تقليد بالفرسكو للرخام المعرق.. ويفتح على هذا البهو مقبرتان الأولى؛ وهي التي على اليمين وفيها حجرة بدون زخرفة.. ولكن بها نقوش واسكتشات لسفن رومانية حربية تسير بالشراع.. والحجرة الجنائزية فيها باب أمامه سلم وزخرفتها زخرفة مختلطة.. فرعونية ـ رومانية 

المقبرة الثانية وفيها الحجرة الأولى قد طليت بالألوان في العصر البطلمي ثم الروماني.. وعلى جانبي باب الحجرة الجنائزية يوجد عمودان صغيران فوق كل منهما تمثال لأبي الهول 

المبنى الجنائزي الثالث 
اندثرت معظم أجزاء هذا المبنى واستغلت أحجاره في إقامة أبنية أخرى.. فاختفت بسبب ذلك الأجزاء العليا من الحجرات.. وتصميم المبنى يختلف عن غيره بسبب وجود رواق صغير يفتح عليه السلم.. وكذلك لوجود ثلاث حجرات محفورة تحت الأرض بدلاً من الحجرتين المعتاد وجودهما في المقبرة.. وفي الحجرتين الأولى والثانية حُفرت عدة مشكاوات لدفن الموتى


المبنى الجنائزي الرابع
هذا المبنى بحالة غير جيدة .. وكان به سلم يؤدي إلى فناء تفتح عليه مقبرة.. حجرتها الأولى بها بقايا لثلاث مصاطب مما يدل على أنها كانت حجرة مائدة جنائزية محفورة في الصخر.. وعلى يمين هذه الحجرة توجد حفرة كانت صهريجاً للماء.. والمقبرة الثانية لها حجرة مستطيلة ومتسعة وبها آثار مصطبتين مبنيتين في الصخر 

المبنى الجنائزي الخامس
يعتبر من أغنى مقابر هذه الجبانة الأثرية من حيث الزخارف والرسومات.. والمقبرة منحوتة في الصخر وتتكون من سلم وفناء مكشوف تفتح عليه أربع حجرات صغيرة

 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المعالم الأثرية

لمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 آثار البرديسي



تُعد من الآثار الهامة التي تنتمي إلى العصر الروماني، وقد سُميت بهذا الاسم لوقوعها على شارع البرديسي المجاور لمسجد سيدي عبدالرزاق الوفائي والمطل على شارع النبي دانيال.. وتم اكتشافها في عام 1929، وتتكون هذه الآثار من أربعة قواعد لأعمدة من الطراز الأيوني مصنوعة من الرخام أو الحجر الجيري المغطى بطبقة من المصيص، وتبعد كل قاعدة منها عن الأخرى نحو خمسة أمتار 

تعلو فوق اثنتين من هذه القواعد أعمدة بدون تيجان مصنوعة من حجر الجرانيت الأحمر يبلغ ارتفاعها نحو ستة أمتار، ومحيط كل منها مترين ونصف تقريباً.. وهذه القواعد مقامة على أرضية مرتفعة مكونة من ثلاثة أرصفة متوازية عرض كل منها متر ونصف، وارتفاعها يزيد عن المتر 

يدل استخدام الجرانيت في صنع هذه الآثار على أنها بقايا لمبنى عام من المرجح أن يكون معبداً من المعابد التي أقيمت في العصر الروماني والذي استمر في الفترة من عام 30 قبل الميلاد إلى عام 631 ميلادية


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المعالم الأثرية

لمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 صهريج الشلالات 





يقع في منطقة الشلالات.. وهو يعتبر الصهريج الوحيد الذي مازال يحتفظ بسماته المعمارية دون أن يطرأ عليه أي تغيير.. كما أنه يُعد من الصهاريج المنعزلة، وهو من أكبر الصهاريج التي يمكن مشاهدتها، فتبلغ مساحته 200 متراً 

والصهريج مربع الشكل ومكون من ثلاث طوابق تحت الأرض ومقسم طولاً وعرضاً إلى خمسة أقسام بواسطة أعمدة جرانيتية مختلفة الطرز والأشكال.. ويتصل كل عمود من هذه الأعمدة بالعمود أو الحائط المجاور له في الاتجاهات الأربعة بواسطة قبو ليعطي للمبنى صلابة حتى يواجه الزمن.. والتأثير الهدام للمياه التي توضع فيه على المباني 

وقد صنعت الأعمدة قصيرة وسميكة لتتحمل ثقل الأعمدة التي فوقها.. كما يلاحظ أيضاً أن بعض تيجان الأعمدة تحمل رموزاً مسيحية مما يشير إلى تجديدها أو ترميمها في العصر المسيحي.. ويعود اختلاف الطرز المعمارية في الصهريج إلى بعض الترميمات التي أُجريت عليه في عصور متأخرة 

جدير بالذكر أن الإسكندرية اعتمدت في تغذيتها بالمياه العذبة على تخزين المياه في صهاريج تحت الأرض، حيث استعملت هذه الصهاريج منذ أواخر العصر البطلمي في مصر على نطاق كبير.. وازداد عدد هذه الصهاريج وكبر حجمها في العصر الروماني ثم في العصر العربي وما بعده.. وعند مجيء الحملة الفرنسية كان في الإسكندرية نحو 308 صهريجاً، ومع مرور الزمن اندثرت هذه الصهاريج ولم يبقى منها إلا أربعة يمكن مشاهدة اثنين منها.. وهما "صهريج الشلالات" و"صهريج النبي دانيال


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المعالم الأثرية

لمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 الحمامات الرومانية


اختلفت الحمامات الرومانية في الإسكندرية في أشكالها وتباينت الأغراض التي استخدمت من أجلها مما جعل حمامات الإسكندرية تنفرد بخصائص لم تعرف وقتها عن حمامات الرومان في ايطاليا أو في الولايات الرومانية الشاسعة بما فيها مصر نفسها . ففي روما اتسمت حمامات الأباطرة مثل نيرون ، تراجان ، كاراكلا ، دقلديانوس ، بالضخامة لأنها لم تكن مجرد أماكن للاغتسال والاستحمام فقط ، وإنما أقيمت بين جنباتها المكتبات والملاعب وصهاريج المياه والحدائق وغير ذلك من وسائل الترفيه .

أما حمامات الأقاليم في ايطاليا فقد كان الاغتسال فيها يتم على مراحل ، حيث يمر المستحم أولا في حجرة بها ماء بارد اسمها ( فريجيدايوم )، ثم يمر في حجرة البخار واسمها تبيداريوم ، ثم يمر بحجرة الماء الساخن واسمها كالداريوم . وقد اتسعت بعض هذه الحمامات لتضم بين جنباتها ملعبا أو حوضا للسباحة ، كما كانت هناك حمامات ملحقة بها خاصة بالنساء وان كان بعض هذه الحمامات قد استخدم في بادئ أمره للرجال والنساء معا 




لم تقتصر الحمامات في الإسكندرية والمنطقة المحيطة بها على ذلك الطراز الكلاسيكي المعروف في ايطاليا وليبيا وشمال أفريقيا ، بل بنيت في ذلك العصر في الإسكندرية والمنطقة المحيطة بها حمامات من طراز آخر تكاد تكون فريدة بين حمامات الرومان ، فلا يعرف مثلها في حمامات ايطاليا ولا في حمامات مصر التي ترجع إلى العصر الروماني ، ومن هذه الحمامات تلك الحمامات الخاصة التي كانت في بيوت الأثرياء من سكان الإسكندرية والمنطقة المحيطة بها وهذه الحمامات الخاصة تختلف عن الحمامات الخاصة المكتشفة في الأقاليم بإيطاليا مثل بعض الحمامات الخاصة المكتشفة في بومبي والتي كانت تأخذ بنظام الحجرات المختلفة في حرارتها وبرودتها ذلك النظام الذي كان متبعا في الحمامات العامة 

أما حمامات الإسكندرية الخاصة فكانت أحيانا على شكل حوض ( بانيو ) مستطيل الشكل أو بيضاوي ، ومما يؤكد الطابع المصري لهذا النوع أن ما اكتشف من أحواض (بانيوهات) في الإسكندرية كان مصنوعا من حجر البازلت المستخدم في مصر الفرعونية في المباني والتماثيل  .. وتوجد أمثلة لهذه الحمامات(البانيوهات ) موجودة بمتحف الإسكندرية ( المتحف اليوناني الروماني ) 




وإن كان هذه الحمامات قد استخدمت أحيانا كتوابيت وضع فيها الموتى بعد أن صنع لها غطاء مثل تلك التي اكتشفت في جبانة الورديان في غرب الإسكندرية وقد حليت هذه الأحواض من جدرانها الخارجية وخاصة فتحات تصريف المياه من الحوض برؤوس الحيوانات مثل رؤوس السباع أو الطيورالمنحوتة من نفس الحجر 



وقد تكون هذه الأحواض ( البانيوهات ) من نوع أشبه بالمقعد ذو المسند الخلفي كالحوض المنحوت من الرخام الذي أكتشف بالإسكندرية والمحفوظ بالمتحف اليوناني الروماني بالإسكندرية ، ولهذا المتحف مثيل بالمتحف اليوناني الروماني مصنوع من الحجر الجيري ، ولمثل هذه الأحواض مكان غائر لوضع الأرجل وغسلها ، ولهذا يظن أيضا أنها أحواض للأقدام ، ولم يكن استعمال هذه الأحواض ذات المساند الخلفية الشبيهة بالمقاعد مقصورا على الحمامات الخاصة بل تعداها إلى الحمامات العامة لأغراض غسل الأرجل والاغتسال الخاص بالطقوس الدينية مثلما هو موجود في حمامات كوم النجيلة وأولاد الشيخ قرب أبي المطامير وحمام تابوزيريس (أبوصير ) وحمام كانوب ( أبوقير) وحمامات أبو مينا 

وقد تم اكتشاف مجموعة من الحمامات الرومانية في مدينة الإسكندرية أثناء الحفريات التي قامت بها البعثات الأثرية ومنها   حمام كوم الدكة ، وحمام تابوزيريس ( أبوصير ) ، وحمام كانوب ( أبوقير )


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المعالم الأثرية

لمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 حمام كوم الدكة الروماني بالإسكندرية




حمام كوم الدكة هو أحد الحمامات الرومانية المتبقية بالإسكندرية كآثار من العصر الروماني في مصر  .. و يتشابه حمام كوم الدكة والحمامات المنتشرة في ايطاليا كما تبدو أمثلتها في مدينتي بومبيي وهركولانو  ... إلا أن حمام الإسكندرية أصغر حجما وأقل زخرفة ، ولا يوجد به ملعب رياضي أو حمام سباحة كتلك الملحقة ببعض حمامات بومبي .. وحمام كوم الدكة ليس مزدوجا ، بمعنى أنه ليس به جزء خاص بالنساء وجزء خاص بالرجال . ويتكون حمام كوم الدكة من ثلاث حجرات في صف واحد حوائطها في جزئها العلوي مبنية بقوالب الآجر المرتكزة على أساسات من كتل حجرية مربعة . ويرجع استخدام قوالب الآجر المحروق إلى العصر الروماني في مصر  .. 

الحجرة الأولى
ويبدو أن الحجرة الأولى كانت حماما للماء البارد والتي كانت تسمى ( فريجيداريوم ) فقد بنيت على شكل حوض مربع يشغل ثلاثة أرباع الأرضية  .. وينزل إليه المستحم بواسطة ثلاث درجات بنيت في الركن الجنوبي الشرقي ، وهو الركن القريب من باب الحجرة الثانية ، وهذه الدرجات لها الطابع المألوف عن السلم الذي يبنيه المهندسون الرومانيون ، فالدرجة العليا قليلة الارتفاع والوسطي تزيد عنها في الارتفاع والسفلى أكثرهم ارتفاعا  .. و قد غطيت جدران الحوض بالمصيص الممزوج بمسحوق الرخام ليصبح السطح مصقولا ، وحتى لا يسمح بتسرب المياه منه . ويشير ذلك التركيب للمصيص إلى أن الحمام يرجع إلى عصر مبكر من حكم الرومان لمصر ، وربما كان ذلك في القرن الأول الميلادي .

الحجرة الثانية 
تلي الحجرة الأولى حجرة البخار ( التبيداريوم ) ويتم الوصول إليها عن طريق باب ضيق في ركن الحائط الجنوبي في الجانب البعيد عن مغطس الماء البارد .. وللحائط الغربي من حجرة البخار نتوء على هيئة محراب وربما كان في سقفه القبب فتحة بمثابة نافذة أسوة بما نراه في مثل هذه الحجرة من الحمامات في إيطاليا  .. وغطيت جدران هذه الحجرة برسومات من الفرسكو على طبقة المصيص الممزوج بمسحوق الرخام ، ويمكن تمييز صورة عمود مرسومة في الفرسكو قرب النتوء والعمود من النظام الكورنثي ، كما يوجد آثار للألوان الأحمر والأصفر والأسود مستخدمة لهه الرسومات ، أما أرضية هذه الحجرة فهي كمثيلاتها في بعض الحمامات الرومانية مغطاة من الطين المحروق مرفوعة على أعمدة مربعة الشكل ارتفاع كل منها نصف متر بنيت من الآجر المحروق ، والغرض من رفع هذه الأرضية هكذا هو السماح للهواء الساخن القادم من حجرة الساخن حيث الأفران بالمرور تحت أرضية حجرة البخار عن طريق فتحة قطرها ربع متر تقريبا فعندما تسخن أرضية حجرة البخار ترتفع درجة حرارة الحجرة 

الحجرة الثالثة 

أما الحجرة الثالثة في الحمام وهي المجاورة لحجرة البخار فهي حجرة الماء الساخن .. والملاحظ أن الباب الفاصل بينها وبين حجرة البخار أوسع من ذلك الباب الفصل بين حجرة البخار وحجرة الماء البارد ، كما أن الباب الأول المتسع يقع في منتصف الحائط الفاصل بين حجرة الماء الساخن وحجرة البخار  .. وربما كان الغرض من بنائه بهذا الشكل واتساعه هو السماح بمرور أكبر كمية من الحرارة والبخار من حجرة الماء الساخن إلى حجرة البخار لتساعد بدورها على رفع درجة حرارة الهواء في حجرة البخار ، كما أن ضيق الباب الفاصل بين حجرة البخار وحجرة الماء البارد يحفظ لحجرة البخار حرارتها ، 

كما يلاحظ أن الحائط الشمالي لحجرة الماء به فتحة لتثبيت الحوض لوضع الماء الساخن به ليستحم فيه الزائر أو ربما كان يقف فيه الزائر على أن تسقط عليه المياه الدافئة من أعلى كما يفعل الدش في عصرنا الحالي ، وكما نرى هذا في بعض حمامات مصر الرومانية ، وخاصة حمام تل أتريب قرب بنها  وقد كانت الحمامات في العصر الروماني تزود بالمياه عن طريق قناة أو فتحة متصلة ببئر أو صهريج مجاور للحمام 


ويشبه حمام كوم الدكة حماما آخر أكتشف منذ زمن بعيد في الإسكندرية ولكنه اندثر الآن وعرف باسم ( حمامات كليوباترا ) أو قصر كليوباترا  .. وقد بني هذا الحمام أيضا من الحجر الجيري وقوالب الآجر المحروق ، وهو مستطيل الشكل ويشغل مساحة قدرها 150 مترا مربعا تقريبا ، ويتكون هذا الحمام من طابقين السفلي منها منحوت في الصخر والعلوي بمثابة حمام فوق الأفران . 

وقد انتشرت في الإسكندرية حمامات ساخنة كثيراً ما كانت غنية بزخرفتها ، وبما فيها من أعمال فنية وتماثيل وغيرها كما كان شائعا في حمامات ايطاليا  وقد اشتهرت بعض التماثيل الموجودة في حمامات الإسكندرية لدرجة أنه أطلق على الحمامات أحيانا أسماء التماثيل المشهورة التي بها مثل حمام اياسوس ( وهي من ربات البحر ) ، وحمام الحصان ، وحمام هيجيا ( نسبة إلى إلهة الصحة ) وغيرها .


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المعالم الأثرية

لمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 منارة الإسكندرية 



منارة الإسكندرية هذا البناء العملاق الضخم أحد عجائب الدنيا السبع  .. هذا البناء الذي أفاد الحياة البحرية لمدة 16 قرن وهو البناء الوحيد - باستثناء المعابد - الذي خدم كل هذه الفترة وهو لذلك مازال في ذاكرتنا وخيالنا حتى الآن . وقد اتخذت المنارة أسم الفنار الذي لا يختلف كثيرا في معظم اللغات عن أسم الجزيرة التي أقيم عليها وهى جزيرة فاروس ومن بعد اتخذت هذا الاسم كل المنارات الأخرى في العالم 

بدأ بناء الفنار فى عهد بطليموس الأول حوالي عام 290ق.م وانتهى العمل به بعد 10 سنوات تقريبا في عهد بطليموس الثاني بواسطة المهندس سو ستراتس. وفى حوالي عام 700 ميلاديا سقط مصباحه. وقد أعيد ترميمه في عام 880 ميلاديا وفى عام 910 ميلادية ولكن أدى زلزال عام 1100 ميلادية إلى وقوع الجزء المثمن منه، ثم دمر تماما بزلزال عام 1303 ميلادية . 

وبعد قرن واحد ونصف تقريبا من سقوطه أقام السلطان الأشرف قايتباى قلعته الشهيرة على نفس موقع الفنار فى أقصى الطرف الشرقي لجزيرة فاروس واستخدم بعض حجارته في بنائها. 

 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


متاحف الإسكندرية 




 المتحف اليوناني الروماني 





تبلورت فكرة إنشاءه بمدينة الإسكندرية في حوالي عام 1891، حفاظاً على الآثار المشتتة في مجموعات لدى الأفراد مثل جون انطونيادس وغيره، وبعد أن أكمل محمود الفلكي حفائره في الإسكندرية والتي سلط فيها الضوء على خريطة المدينة القديمة 

أقيم المتحف في بداية الأمر في مبنى صغير يتكون من خمس حجرات عام 1893، ولكن لعدم استيعاب هذا المبنى كميات الآثار المراد عرضها تقرر إقامة المبنى الحالي للمتحف والذي صممه ديتريش وستيون، وشرع الإيطالي جيسيب بوتي في أداء مهمة إنشاء المتحف في الإسكندرية، وقد كان عدد قاعاته فور انتهاء العمل فيها بصورة متكاملة عام 1895 إحدى عشرة قاعة، حيث افتتحه الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني في 17 أكتوبر 1895، ونتيجة للنشاط الأثري وتزايد الاكتشافات تطلبت الحاجة زيادة عدد القاعات حتى وصل إلى 25 قاعة حالياً 

يضم المتحف مجموعات أثرية رومانية يونانية ـ حوالي 40 ألف قطعة ـ من بينها مجموعة نادرة من العملات الأثرية، يرجع تاريخ معظم المجموعات الموجودة في المتحف إلى الفترة من القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد إلى القرن الثالث الميلادي، وهى شاملة لعصري البطالمة والرومان 


من أشهر التماثيل في المتحف 

ـ مومياء من العصر الروماني عليها صورة المتوفى بالألوان من الفيوم 

ـ رأس من الرخام الأبيض يمثل يوليوس قيصر 

ـ رأس من الرخام للإسكندر الأكبر 

ـ تماثيل تناجرا 

 تكوين المتحف اليوناني الروماني  

قاعة 1و2 وتضمان عناصر معمارية وفخارية ـ 
قاعة 3 وتضم الحلي ـ قاعة 4 وتضم نماذج من النسيج ـ
 قاعة 5 وتضم اللوحات الجصية ـ قاعة 6 وتضم عبادة سيرابيس
 ـ قاعة 7 و8 وتضمان أثار مصرية ـ قاعة 9 و10 معبد التمساح ـ 
قاعة 11 وتضم فن يوناني مصري ـ قاعة 12 و17 فن النحت 
ـ قاعة 18 و19 قسم الفخار ـ قاعة 20 مجموعة الشاطبي ـ
 قاعة 21 مجموعة الإبراهيمية ـ قاعة 22 الزجاج ـ
 قاعة 23 العملة



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


متاحف الإسكندرية 




 متحف الإسكندرية القومي





يشكل المتحف مع المتاحف الموجودة بالإسكندرية منظومة ثقافية وفنية رفيعة المستوى في رحابها. ويرجع تاريخه إلى عام 1928حيث كان قصراً لأحد أثرياء الإسكندرية، والذي بناه على الطراز الإيطالي وظل مقيماً به إلى أن باعه إلى القنصلية الأمريكية في عام 1954، حتى اشتراه المجلس الأعلى للآثار من القنصلية في عام 1996، حيث تم ترميمه وتجديده وتحويله إلى متحف وتم افتتاحه في أول سبتمبر 2003 

يحتوي المتحف على 1800 قطعة أثرية تشمل جميع العصور بدءاً من الدولة القديمة وحتى العصر الحديث، وتصور تلك القطع حضارة مصر وثقافتها وفنونها وصناعاتها خلال هذه العصور، كما تبين وحدة التاريخ والشخصية المصرية من خلال المعروضات التي توضح كل المراحل التي مرت على تاريخ مصر من أحداث تاريخية قومية.. تمثلت أولاً في الخلفية المصرية الفرعونية باعتبارها أقدم الحضارات المصرية ثم جاء بعدها العصر البطلمي، والعصر الروماني والبيزنطي، والإسلامي، وانتهاءً بحقبة العصر الحديث التي تبدأ بحكم أسرة محمد علي وتنتهي بقيام ثورة 1952 

أول أقسام المتحف هو قسم الآثار المصرية القديمة الذي تعرض فيه القطع وفقاً للتسلسل التاريخي بداية من عصر الدولة القديمة مروراً بالدولة الوسطى ثم الدولة الحديثة فالعصر المتأخر، ويضم عصر الدولة القديمة مجموعة من تماثيل الأفراد والأسرة وتماثيل الخدم التي كانت تشكل عنصراً هاماً في المقابر لخدمة المتوفى في العالم الآخر. ومن أهم القطع الموجودة تمثال يمثل الكاتب المصري ومجموعة من الأواني عُثر عليها بهرم الملك زوسر 

وفي عصر الدولة الوسطى توجد مجموعة من التماثيل تعبر عن تحول الفن في هذا العصر من المثالية إلى الواقعية كما يظهر ذلك بوضوح في تمثال الملك أمنمحات الثالث .. أما عصر الدولة الحديثة فيعتبر أزهى العصور الفنية فقد جمع الفن في هذه الفترة بين واقعية مدرسة طيبة ومثالية مدرسة منف، فنتج عن هذا أجمل القطع الفنية، والتي يضم المتحف منها بعض القطع النادرة كراس للملكة حتشبسوت ورأس للملك اخناتون ومجموعة تماثيل لتحتمس الثالث، والإله آمون، والملك رمسيس الثاني وفي العصر المتأخر من عصور قدماء المصريين يعرض مجموعة من التماثيل لملوك هذا العصر ونموذج لمقبرة تضم مومياء ومجموعة توابيت وتمائم مختلفة 

أما القسم اليوناني الروماني بالمتحف، فيضم آثار من عصور مختلفة كالهللينستي واليوناني والروماني. وينفرد متحف الإسكندرية القومي بعرض قاعة خاصة للآثار الغارقة تضم مجموعة من الآثار التي تم انتشالها، وكذلك صور حية من عمليات الانتشال لهذه الآثار، كما يعرض القسم أيضاً صوراً حية من عمليات الانتشال ليستطيع الجمهور أن يكوّن تصورا لشكل وحالة الأثر قبل انتشاله، ومن أهم القطع في هذا القسم تمثال من الجرانيت الأسود لايزيس، وتمثال لكاهن من كهنة ايزيس، ومجموعة من التماثيل والبورتريهات الرخامية لبعض آلهة الإغريق.. ومنها تمثال لفينوس آلهة الحب، ورأس للاسكندر الأكبر، علاوة على الاستيلا التي عُثر عليها في هيراكليوم بأبي قير شبيهة لوحة نوقراطيس في المتحف المصري، وغيرهم 

أما القسم الثالث من أقسام المتحف فيضم ثلاثة عصور هي القبطي والإسلامي والحديث .. فيحتوي القسم القبطي على مجموعة أدوات كانت تستخدم في الحياة اليومية وهي أدوات معدنية من النحاس والفضة والبرونز، ويضم القسم أيضا مجموعة من الأيقونات من أهمها أيقونة السيد المسيح والعشاء الأخير، كما يضم القسم مجموعة من النسيج القبطي من الكتان والصوف المزخرف بزخارف نباتية وحيوانية، ومجموعة من الأواني الفخارية المستخدمة في الحياة اليومية 

هناك أيضا قاعة للعملة  تضم عملات لمجموعة عصور مختلفة ومنها مجموعة عملات عُثر عليها تحت الماء في خليج أبي قير ومجموعة عملات أخرى ترجع للعصر البيزنطي والإسلامي  .. إضافة إلى ذلك يوجد بهذا القسم مجموعة من الأسلحة التي تعود للعصر الإسلامي بالإضافة إلى مجموعة من المعادن والزجاج والخزف التي ترجع لعصور إسلامية مختلفة

 أما القسم الحديث فيضم مجموعة متنوعة من مقتنيات أسرة محمد علي من الفضة والذهب والمجوهرات التي كان يستخدمها أمراء وملوك الأسرة العلوية  وإضافة إلى كل ما يحتويه المتحف من آثار لمختلف العصور، فإنه يضم لأول مرة على مستوى متاحف مصر قاعة للمحاضرات تسع حوالي 150 شخصاً ومسرحاً مكشوفاً يسع حوالي 1000 شخصاً ليكون مركز إشعاع ثقافي وليس مجرد عرض للآثار فقط 


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


متاحف الإسكندرية 




 من معروضات متحف الإسكندرية القومي




تمثال لكاتب من الجرانيت





تمثال للإله سيرابيس في المثيولوجيا 
المصرية - الإغريقية





جدارية 
تحمل اسم السلطان قايتباي





من معروضات المتحف



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


متاحف الإسكندرية 




 متحف الفنون الجميلة بالإسكندرية 





يُعد المتحف أحد أهم العلامات الثقافية والفنية البارزة في مدينة الإسكندرية. ففيه مجموعة من الأعمال الفنية، تندرج من الرسوم التي تمثل الحياة الريفية إلى اللوحات السريالية، كما تقام به معارض لأعمال الفنانين المعاصرين؛ مصريين وعالميين بصفة منتظمة، إضافة إلى إقامة بينالي الإسكندرية كل عامين بالمتحف 

أقيم المتحف على الأرض التي أهداها لبلدية الإسكندرية الباروندي منشا أحد تجار الأجانب الأثرياء بالإسكندرية الذين كانوا يعيشون بالمدينة، ليقام عليها المتحف حتى يتسنى عرض مجموعة أعمال الفنان ادوارد فريدهايم والبالغة 210 عملاً فنياً، والتي أهداها إلى بلدية الإسكندرية حباً في المدينة.. ولذلك رأت البلدية أن تضعها في مكان يليق بها فأخذت خطوة بناء المتحف 

في عام 1949 تم وضع تصميم أول متحف للفنون الجميلة في مصر والعالم العربي بل وفي أفريقيا يبنى خصيصاً لهذا الغرض، وعندما تم بناء المتحف في عام 1954 قام أعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة بافتتاحه في احتفالات ثورة يوليو 

بعد افتتاح المتحف بعام واحد أي في عام 1955، أُقيم به بينالي الإسكندرية لأول مرة وافتتح دورته الأولى الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر ومعه مجموعة من أعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة ومجموعة من كبار فناني مصر التشكيليين 

يتضمن المتحف العديد من صالات العرض ومكتبة فنية ومركزاً ثقافياً تم تخصيصه لإقامة الحفلات الموسيقية والندوات الثقافية. كما يحتوى المتحف على عدد 1381 عملاً فنياً في مجال التصوير الجرافيك والرسم والنحت والمعمار لكبار الفنانين 




 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


متاحف الإسكندرية 




 متحف المجوهرات الملكية




يُعد المتحف من أكبر المتاحف المصرية وأروعها ـ حيث يوجد بقصر الأميرة فاطمة الزهراء الذي يُعد قطعة معمارية نادرة تمثل الطراز الأوروبي في القرن التاسع عشر ـ، وهو أغلاها وأثمنها لما فيه من نفائس المجوهرات والحلي الخاصة بأميرات الأسرة المصرية والتحف التي امتلأت بها قصورهم قرابة قرن ونصف القرن، ويقع المتحف بحي فلمنج بزيزينيا الإسكندرية، إذ يحتل مساحة قدرها 4185 متراً مربعاً 

أُسس متحف المجوهرات الملكية ـ قصر الأميرة فاطمة الزهراء ـ في عام 1919 واكتمل بناءه في عام 1923 على طراز المباني الأوربية من الناحية المعمارية.. وهو يتكون من جناحين.. شرقي وغربي، حيث يتكون الجناح الشرقي من قاعتين وصالة يتصدرها تمثال صبى من البرونز عليه لوحة فنية من الزجاج الملون المعشق بالرصاص ومزين بصورة طبيعية 

أما الجناح الغربي فيتكون من طابقين الأول به أربع قاعات، والثاني أربع قاعات ملحق بها 3 حمامات كُسيت جدرانها بترابيع القيشاني المزخرف.. ويربط بين جناحي القصر بهو في غاية الرقة كما تزخر به لوحات فنية تمثل عشرة أبواب من الزجاج الملون والمعشق عليها رسوم قصص لمشاهد تاريخية أوروبية الطراز وقصص أسطورية مثل روميو وجولييت هذا بالإضافة إلى رسوم جدارية تمثل زواج صاحبة القصر. وقد زُينت نوافذ القصر بلوحات فنية من الزجاج الملون وغُطيت أرضيتها بأخشاب البلسندى والورد والجوز التركي، كما يحيط بالمبنى حديقة تمتلئ بالنباتات والزهور وأشجار الزينة 

تم عمل ترميم وتطوير للمتحف عام 1986 وعام 1994، ومنذ أواخر عام 2004 بدأت عملية تطوير وترميم شاملة للمتحف بهدف زيادة قدرته على استيعاب المزيد من المعروضات الثمينة والتي لم تكن قد عُرضت 

بعض معروضات المتحف 




تاج من البلاتين والذهب فى هيئة
 ورود مرصع بـ (1506)ماسة




ظرفان من الذهب عليها حليات 
على شكل أوراق وعناقيد العنب .




علبة من العقيقمحفوفة بأطر من الذهب على غطائها صورة
 للملكة فريدة تحيطها زخارف نباتية مرصعة 
بـ (581) ماسة .


محتويات المتحف 

تتسم محتويات المتحف بالقدم حيث يعود تاريخها إلى عام 1805 عندما تولى محمد على باشا عرش مصر، وبعد قيام ثورة يوليو1952، تم مصادرة تلك المجوهرات إلى أن أُنشئ المتحف الذي تُعد مقتنياته قيمة مادية وفنية وتاريخية بالغة السمو 

ويضم المتحف 11 ألفاً و500 قطعة تخص أبناء الأسرة المالكة، منها مجموعة الأمير محمد على توفيق التي تضم 12 ظرف فنجان من البلاتين والذهب وفيها 2753 فصا من الماس البرلنت والفلمنك وكيس نقود من الذهب المرصع بالماس بالإضافة إلى ساعة جيب السلاطين العثمانيين و6 كاسات من الذهب مرصعة بـ 977 فصاً من الماس. ومن عصر الخديوي سعيد باشا نجد مجموعة من الوشاحات والساعات الذهبية، بالإضافة إلى الأوسمة والقلائد المصرية والتركية والأجنبية وهى مرصعة بالمجوهرات والذهب الخالص، وعملات أثرية قبطية ورومانية وفارسية وبيزنطية يبلغ عددها 4 آلاف قطعة 

ومن أجمل مقتنيات المتحف علبة النشوق الذهبية المرصعة بالماس والخاصة بمؤسس الأسرة العلوية محمد على، والشطرنج الخاص به وسيف التشريفة الخاص به وهو مصنوع من الصلب على شكل رأس ثعبان .. كما تزين المتحف مجموعة من الصور الملونة بالمينا في أطر من الذهب للخديوي إسماعيل وزوجاته وكريماته وأولاده 

أما مجموعة الملك فاروق فقد اتسمت بكثرة استخدام الماس فيها، وتضم متعلقاته العصا المرشالية التي طالما استخدمها في تنقلاته وهى مصنوعة من الأبنوس والذهب، بالإضافة إلى أظرف الفناجين وهى مرصعة بالماس والياقوت حيث يحتوى الفنجان الواحد على 229 ياقوتة و29 قطعة من الماس  .. كما يوجد قسم مخصص للهدايا المقدمة للملك فاروق ونظراً لتميز مجموعته فقد خصص لها ثلاث قاعات في المتحف 

هذا ويضم المتحف معروضات أخرى منها ساعة ملكية مرصعة بالماس وتحفة فنية على شكل فيل مصنوعة من العاج المطعم بالماس والياقوت، ومجموعة من دبابيس الصدر الذهبية والبلاتينية وقصعة من الذهب الخالص. بالإضافة إلى التحف المهداة من رؤساء بعض الدول الأوروبية منها صينية أوجيني الشهيرة التي أُهديت للخديوي إسماعيل في افتتاح قناة السويس يقدر ثمنها بأكثر من 15 مليون جنيه وهي من الذهب ومرصعة بالماس والياقوت والزمرد. أما طبق العقيق الذي تتضمنه مجموعة الملك فاروق فهو تحفة تاريخية نادرة تحكى جزءاً من تاريخ روسيا القيصرية. وكذلك طاقم قهوة زنته نحو 25 كيلو فضة من النوع الفرنسي أهدته شركة القناة العالمية للوالي محمد سعيد باشا 




 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


متاحف الإسكندرية 




 متحف كفافيس





عنوان المتحف
 4 شارع شرم الشيخ  - متفرع من اسطنبول - خلف مسرح سيد درويش – محطة الرمل 

مواعيد الزيارة
يوميا من 10 – 3  ماعدا يوم الإثنين ( أجازة ) 


 كفافيس الشاعر 


كفافيس هو شاعر اليونان الكبير وأحد أشهر شعراء العصر الحديث  ، 
ولا يعتبر "قسطنطين كفافيس" أعظم شاعر يوناني معاصر فحسب،
 لكنه أيضًا أعظم شاعر يوناني عرفته مصر.


 المولد والنشأة 


ولد  الشاعر" كوستيس بتروس فوتياديس كفافيس" الذي اشتهر باسم كفافيس بأحد منازل شارع شريف بالإسكندرية في التاسع والعشرين من شهر إبريل عام 1863.  وكان والده "بتروس"المنحدر من عائلة "فوتياديس" قد هاجرمن إستانبول إلى الإسكندرية. ويرجّح بعض الباحثين أن أسرة الشاعر كفافيس منحدرة من أصل أرميني، غير أن كفافيس نفسه لم يشر إلى هذا من قريب أو من بعيد كما أنه يفتخر دومًا بأنه يوناني من بيزنطة .

وكان والد كفافيس تاجرًا كبيرًا بالغ الثراء، أنجب من الأبناء تسعة أصغرهم كفافيس الشاعر، وكان لكفافيس أخوان يمارسان الرسم كهواية، وآخر إخوته كان يهوى الموسيقى وهو ما قد يوضح أسباب ميول كفافيس الفنية.


وكان كفافي في السابعة من عمره عندما مات أبوه في العاشر من أغسطس عام 1870 عن خمسة وخمسين عامًا ودفن بمدافن الأسرة في الشاطبي.. لم تكن صلة الابن بأبيه كبيرة، ولم يكن الأب يكترث بصغيره كثيرًا، فقد ولد له بعد ثمانية من الأولاد شبع من تدليلهم، وكان الأب في سنواته الأخيرة قد تدهورت أحواله المالية فمات ، ولم يترك لأسرته ثروة تذكر.

وكان والد كفافيس -كما يقال- أول من أدخل صناعة حلج القطن في مصر، وكان له مصنعان في "كفر الزيات" ومتاجر في "منيا البصل"، ومكتب حاصلات زراعية في "زيزينيا" بالإسكندرية ومكتب آخر في "الموسكي" بالقاهرة.

وكان صديقًا للخديوي "إسماعيل" الذي أهداه "الوسام المجيدي" في افتتاح قناة السويس عام 1869م، كما كان الخديوي "سعيد" أيضا صديقًا لهذه العائلة اليونانية.  وكانت أمه في السادسة والثلاثين حين مات زوجها عام 1870 ولم تنجب الأم غير ابنة واحدة هي أخته "هيلليني" التي لم تعش طويلاً، وجاء هو في أعقابها، ومن ثم كان بالنسبة لأمه آخر العنقود وكما يقولون لم ينعم طفل بحنان أمه قدر ما نعم "كفافيس" الذي شب خجولاً منطويًا لا يعتمد على نفسه في شيء، تسارع أمه إلى تلبية طلباته، وتحشد الخدم لخدمته، وقد تعلم القراءة والكتابة في المنزل، وكانت له مربية ومدرس خاصان يقيمان في بيتهم بشارع "شريف"

وقد التحق الفني الخجول "كفافيس ذو الستة عشر ربيعًا بالمدرسة التجارية بالإسكندرية، ولم يحصل شاعرنا على شهادة جامعية، ولم ينتظم في تعليمه لكنه استكمله بنفسه فيما بعد من خلال قراءاته الخاصة، وكان "كفافيس" يجيد إلى جانب لغته اليونانية، الإنجليزية، والفرنسية والإيطالية، واهتم في دراساته بالتاريخ اليوناني والكلاسيكات والأدب الأوروبي بوجه عام.


السفر بعيدا عن الإسكندرية والعودة 

عندما بلغ كفافي 9 سنوات سافر الى انجلترا وعاش بها 7 سنوات وبالتالي حصل على الجنسية البريطانية ، وعاد بعد ذلك الى الإسكندرية وعاش بها ثلاث سنوات ثم رحل الى اسطنبول بسبب الاحتلال الانجليزي لمصر عام 1882م ، وسافر مع أمه وأسرته إلى الأستانة بعد الاعتداء على الإسكندرية، وأقاموا عند جده، ثم عاد عام 1885.

وزار كفافيس فرنسا ، لكنه لم يزر أثنيا إلا لفترة زمنية قصيرة بين عامي 1900 و1901، وكان ذلك للمرة الأولى في حياته، أي عندما كان في حوالي السابعة والثلاثين من عمره. وكانت آخر أسفاره عام 1932، عندما مرض بسرطان في الحنجرة، وسافر إلى اليونان للعلاج ثم أصر على العودة إلى الإسكندرية، ولكنه كان قد فقد القدرة على الكلام.

استطاع كفافيس الحصول على وظيفة متواضعة في وزارة الري ( مكان فندق متروبول حاليا ) بمكتبها بالإسكندرية في عام 1889، وتدرَّج في سلم الوظيفة، فأصبح في إبريل 1892 كاتبًا بمرتب قدره سبعة جنيهات ثم بلغ مرتبه أربعة وعشرين جنيهًا في يناير عام 1913.وظل في هذه الوظيفة نحو 30 عاما ، وكان يعمل أيضا سمسارا في بورصة القطن 

بدأ "كفافيس" نظم الشعر منذ فترة مبكرة ربما بعد عودته من الأستانة عام 1885 وعلى وجه التحديد عام 1886، ونشرت أول قصيدة له عام 1891 في مجلة عنوانها (المساء ESPEROS) ومنذ ذلك التاريخ وحتى نهاية حياته لم يتوقف "كفافيس" عن تأليف الشعر وكتابة المقالات والملحوظات النقدية والدراسات المتنوعة في المجلات والدوريات التي كانت تصدر في "الإسكندرية" و"إستانبول" و"أثينا" وغيرها من العواصم الأوروبية.وكان يكتب الشعر كهواية لا يبغي من وراءه شهرة أو مال ، وكتب حوالي 152 قصيدة 




 أعماله الشعرية 

وإلى جانب ما نشره "كفافيس" في المجلات والدوريات وما أصدره بنفسه في كتيب عام 1904 يحتوي على 14 قصيدة أعاد نشرها من جديد عام 1910 مع سبع قصائد أخرى، كان شاعرنا ينشر عادة قصائده متفرقة بعد أن يتم نسخها على وريقات توزع باليد على مريديه ومحبيه. ومن أجل هذا السبب بالتحديد يصعب أن نجد قصائده محفوظة بذات العنوان أو الصورة من التأليف إذا كان يقوم بتعديلها أو تقييمها كل فترة، أو يقوم بطبعها ثم نشرها مرة أخرى.

وكانت أول طبعة كاملة من قصائده هي الطبعة التي أصدرتها مجلة (الفن السكندري Alexandrine Techne ) عام 1935، وهي مجلة بدأت في الانتشار بفضل توجيهاته منذ عام 1926، وهو العام الذي حصل فيه، كفافيس على وسام "النخلة الذهبية" من حكومة "البنغال".

ويتألف ديوان كفافيس – إذا استثنينا الأشعار التي ألفها في مطلع شبابه- من حوالي 154 قصيدة، بالإضافة إلى عدد ما يقرب من عشرين قصيدة أخرى لم تكن منسوبة إليه، وأعيد نشرها بعد وفاته على يد عدد من النقاد والباحثين. وفي عام 1922 وتحديدًا في شهر إبريل استقال من عمله وخلد إلى العزلة ، وعاش كفافيس آخر 25 عاما من حياته في منزله الحالي ( بشارع شرم الشيخ – ليسيوس سابقا )

كتب عن عبقرية "كفافيس" الناقد الإنجليزي (فورستر ) عام 1919: "إن "كفافيس" بالغ القوة وبالغ العظمة، وهو واحد من البارزين في الحركة الفكرية والثقافية ولقبه بروح الإسكندرية النابضة ، كما ذكره لورانس داريل في رباعيته عن الإسكندرية وأسماه ( شيخ الإسكندرية ) 

 وبعد أن أمضى كفافيس حوالي ثلاثين عامًا في الإسكندرية سافر إلى أثينا لأنه أصيب بمرض السرطان في الحنجرة وخضع للعلاج فترة ثم رجع إلى الإسكندرية، لكن حالته ازدادت سوءًا فدخل مستشفى الجالية اليونانية بالإسكندرية ( المستشفى اليوناني القديم " كوتيسكا " ، والتي تقع أمام منزله وظل بها لمدة شهرين الى أن وافته المنية . وفي التاسع والعشرين من إبريل ذات يوم ميلاده من عام 1933 توفي كفافيس عن عمر يناهز سبعة وسبعين عامًا. ودفن في مقابر الجالية اليونانية بالشاطبي

  متحف كفافيس
يعتبر منزل كفافيس قيمة أثرية كبيرة كما يقول الأستاذ / محمد السيد أمين المتحف الذي صحبنا في جولة داخل المتحف ، فالمنزل كما يقول بني منذ أكثر من مائة عام ، وبعد وفاته أصبح بنسيون أمير ، وظل هكذا لمدة 33 سنة وحتى عام 1991م حين جاء إلى الإسكندرية كوستيس موسكوف ( المستشار الثقافي اليوناني ) وقام بتأسيس جمعية لمحبي كفافيس ، وتفاوض مع صاحب البنسيون لاسترداد الشقة مرة أخرى وفعلا تم استردادها وتحويلها الى متحف لكفافيس تابع للسفارة اليونانية  منذ عام 1992م وحتى الآن 

وفيما يتعلق بمقتنياته ومتعلقاته فقد أوصى بها لصديقه اليوناني سون جوبلو الذي نقل معظم المقتنيات الى اليونان ، أما باقي متعلقاته فقد أخذتها الجمعية اليونانية بالشاطبي وقامت بتخزينها وفي عام 1970 م قامت الجمعية بعمل قسم لكفافيس في القنصلية اليونانية بهذه المقتنيات ، وبعد استرداد الشقة وتحويلها الى متحف نقلت هذه المقتنيات الى المتحف 

 محتويات المتحف 

ويضم متحف كفافيس تمثال رخامي نصفي له ، مجموعة من كتبه ، وأول طبعة من ديوانه الشعري وبه بعض الكتابات بخط يد كفافيس 

 مجموعة من الكتب العالمية  التي ألفت عنه بلغات العالم المختلفة ( نحو 70 لغة ) 

مجموعة من الصور الشخصية المتنوعة للشاعر ولأسرته ، وأشياء مهداة من الكنيسة اليونانية الى المتحف 

بعض أثاثه ومتعلقاته الشخصية ومرآة له ، ومجموعة من الأيقونات والأشياء الأثرية وطوابع بريدية صدرت عنه ، وشهادات التقدير التي حصل عليها ، كما تضم مجموعة من أشرطة الفيديو للأفلام التي انتجت عنه   



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


متاحف الإسكندرية 




 مجمع متاحف محمود سعيد


حين نفتتح اليوم متحف الفنان الكبير الراحل / محمود سعيد ومتحف الفنانين الأخوين / سيف وادهم وانلى وكذلك متحف الفن المصري الحديث . فإننا بذلك نفتتح بنية أساسية في حقل الثقافة بالإسكندرية . فهؤلاء جميعا قد ساهموا فى تحويل وجدانهم المصري إلى واقع حي.
فالمتحف إضافة إلى انه جزء من ذاكرة الأمة الوجدانية والفنية فهو أيضا جامعة حية يستطيع الطفل المصري ان يطالع ويستشعر روح آبائه وأجداده وتاريخه كمادة أصيلة للتعليم ،وكقاعدة انطلاق له في رحلته الفنية.وحتى نحق ذلك كان لابد من نشر المتاحف في ربوع مصر فهي قواعد الانطلاق وهى جامعات الفن المفتوحة لكل أطفال وشباب وجماهير مصر.
وحين يلتقط أحداهما خيط الفن فانه يلتقط خيط العقد المصري الذي ساهم فيه كل فنان منذ بدأت الحركة الفنية في مصر والذي تزدان به منذ فجر التاريخ.
فهنيئا للإسكندرية ولمصر وروادها ومستقبل مدرستها المشرق دائما عبر التاريخ



كلمة د. فاروق حسني

العنوان   :           6 شارع محمد سعيد - جناكليس - الإسكندرية

الموقع   :           http://www.msaidmuseum.gov.eg 

تمثل أعمال الفنان محمود سعيد أحد الدعائم الأساسية في بناء الفن التشكيلي الحديث بمصر منذ أوائل القرن الحالي، عالج سعيد العديد من الموضوعات والقضايا من خلال فنه وعلي رأسهم إبراز الحس الوطني ورموز الشعب المصري باختلاف طوائفه كذلك المناظر الطبيعية للبيئة المصرية الساحلية ، وأولى اهتمام كبير بالمرأة والتي اعتبارها وجوداَ حقيقيا لكل الأشياء ورمز للهوية القومية والوطنية وخاصة بعد مشاركة المرأة المصرية في ثورة 1919 ، و قد ولد محمود سعيد بالإسكندرية في ابريل سنة 1897 بمنزل والده محمد باشا سعيد (رئيس وزراء مصر وقتئذ) و حصل على ليسانس الحقوق الفرنسية في عام 1919 ، ووافق والده على سفره إلى باريس حيث التحق بالقسم الحر بأكاديمية (جراند سومبير ) لمدة عام . تجول فى معظم متاحف أوربا ودرس في بعض المراسم الحرة المشهورة كمرسم جوليان بباريس، و تزوج من سميحة رياض وكون أسرة سجلها في كثير من لوحاته فصور زوجته وابنته ناديه في العديد من اللوحات في مختلف مراحل عمرها. و قد  تأثر البناء التكويني لمحمود سعيد بعدة مرجعيات كونت في النهاية هندسة بنائية متميزة ومتفردة حيث تأثر بفن التصوير الفرعوني و القواعد الكلاسيكية للفنون الأوروبية في عصر النهضة بجانب تأثره بدراسته القانونية والتي أملت علي أفكاره النظام وأهمية الالتزام به ويمكن تحديد محددات البناء الهندسي الخاص به في الآتي:

البناء الهرمي       : بالتقاء الخطوط الممتدة من أسفل اللوحة إلي أعلاها 
البناء المروحي     : تتقاطع الخطوط لتكون شكل أقرب للنسيج المضفر 
البناء الدائري       : تكون عناصر اللوحة والأشكال شكل الدائرة 
بناء المستطيل الذهبي : يقسم فيع الفنان سطح اللوحة بنسبة 1:3 وهي نسبة جمالية لشكل المستطيل. 

وفي 8 ابريل وفى نفس يوم ميلاده توفى عن 67 عاما في فيلا الأسرة بجناكليس – رمل الإسكندرية

نماذج من أعمال الفنان

منظر بلبنان (منازل تكعيبية)




المادة زيت على ابلاكاش
الأبعاد   41× 27 سم

بدرية



المادة زيت على ابلاكاش
الأبعاد   70×86 سم



ذات الحلق اللولى
المادة زيت على سوليتكس
الأبعاد   46×59.5 سم



متحف أدهم وسيف وانلي 
إبراهيم ادهم وانلى ولد فى 25 فبراير 1908- 20ديسمبر 1959 بمستشفى المواساة بالإسكندرية بعد رحلة مرض عاش في حي محرم بك الإسكندرية ولم يتلقى الفنان دراسة فنية أكاديمية بل دراسة حرة للفن 1924 التحق برسم الفنان اتورينوبيكى إما التعليم فتلقى تعليمه في قصر والده على يد أساتذة متخصصين. وكلف برحلة إلى النوبة مع عدد في الفنانين لتسجيل معالم المنطقة بناء على تكليف من وزارة الثقافة و حصل على منحة تفرغ سنة 1959 كما قام بزيارة إلى ايطاليا سنة 1952 إلى سنة 1956و قد عمل مدير مخزن الكتب بالمنطقة التعليمية بالإسكندرية وقام بالتدريس في كلية الفنون الجميلة بالإسكندرية من1957 حتى وفاته1959.
محمد سيف الدين وانلى

ولد في 31 مارس 1906. 15 فبراير 1979 في استكهولم اثر نوبة قلبية وعاش الفنان في حي محرم بك الإسكندرية ولم يتلق الفنان دراسة فنية أكاديمية بل دراسة حرة للفن وفى سنه 1924 التحق بمرسم الفنان (اتورينوبيكى) أما التعليم..فتلقى تعليمه فى قصر والده على يد أساتذة متخصصين. وقد عمل موظفا بأرشيف الجمرك بالإسكندرية وقام بالتدريس بكلية الفنون بالإسكندرية من 1957 حتى وفاته.وحصل على عدد من الجوائز الولية و المحلية وفى عام 1977 منح درجة الدكتوراه الفخرية من رئيس الجمهورية . 
متحف الفن الحديث 

تتسم الإسكندرية بطابع حميم حتى في لهجة أبنائها الذين يتحدثون بالجمع وليس بالمفرد فلم يكن بمقدور واحد أن يتجه منفردا إلى مكان دون أن يشترك الآخرون معه .فهم في قارب واحد يلفهم البحر وليس من مفر من لغة الجمع في اى عمل مما أفضى إلى توحد التفكير ثم شموله ولو استعدنا كلمات الشاعر اليوناني السكندري الكبير "كافافيس " وهو القائل فى قصيدته المدينة حين يتمثل فيها احد يريد الذهاب إلى مدينة أفضل ليخاطبه فيهما ومعلما فى نهاية القصيدة قائلا "ويحك او لم ترانى حين اضعت روحك فى هذا المكان" ..فقد اضعتها فى كل مكان فهى دعوة فى اتساع افق البحر ووافق الانسان والروح فى عمقها وتحليلتها وعبر هذا الميراث الانسانى والتاريخ الفسيح ومما جعل الاسكندرية بوطقة حضارية متفاعلة منذ كانت عاصمة العالم القديم.

كل هذا الارث قد الهم الكثيرين من ابناءه روح متصلة قوية متعددة المنشأ ومنصهرة فى بوطقة المدينة الرفيعة الخصوصية نتمنى لها ان تنهض مثل اليوم مبشرة بمدرستها الجديدة فقد كان التفكير هنا مصريا وعالميا فى نفس الوقت مستشرفا افقا لا محدودة. فمن غموض ورصانة وبناء محمود سعيد الى قوة واستاتيكية وثبات محمود مرسى. وكان الاخوان وانلى يتمثلان كل ما يفيد فى ميناهها الثقافى من مدارس الفن الحديث منصهرا باستاذية فى سبيكة  مبتكرة تحمل نفس العذوبة السكندرية الامحدودة . وبينما كانت تفد الى الاسكندرية اجيال من خارجها تقع فى نفس الهوى فيتنظم حامد عويس فى نفس البنية الرصينة الشمولية المعنى والبناء ويخرج ماهر رائف من التشخيص المحدد الى اتساع افلاك الخط وكذلك غيرهم يخرجون الى نداءات تمزح بين الحلم والواقع وبين الشعر والاسطورة.

ولسنا بصدد تمثل نتاج كل فنان بل نتحدث عن مدرسة الاسكندرية وذلك الحس الغامض الذى جعل الكثيرين من فنانيها يقعون فى هذا الغرض حيث ان مالدينا من اعمال لايغطى مانحن بصدده وسوف يتسع العرض ويتبلور تباعا حتى ينتظم هذا العقد مكتملا على صدر الاسكندرية التى تسعى حاليا الى نفض غبار النسيان عنها وان تطل على مصر والعالم بوجهها مضيفة الى اشراقة الحاضر عبق الماضى.


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


متاحف الإسكندرية 




 أتيليه الإسكندرية ( جماعة الفنانين و الكتاب )





العنوان :
6 شارع فيكتور باسيلي – الأزاريطة - الإسكندرية 
العنوان البريدي : 6 شارع فيكتور باسيلي – الفراعنة - الأزاريطة – الإسكندرية – جمهورية مصر العربية 
التليفون : 4860526/03
فاكس     : 4860526/03
البريد الإلكتروني :    info@atelieralex.com
الموقع الالكتروني: www.atelieralex.com
رئيس مجلس الإدارة :
 أ.د محمد رفيق خليل ( رئيس قسم الجراحة بكلية الطب – جامعة الإسكندرية )
البريد الالكتروني   :   mrafikkhalil@yahoo.com
المسئول عن الاتصال:
 الفنان معتز الصفتى منسق البرامج الفنية و محتويات الموقع 
البريد الالكتروني :     mmmoataz@hotmail.com



مجال نشاط الأتيلييه 

تنظيم المعارض في مجال الفن التشكيلي و الفوتوغرافيا و معارض الكتاب و المطبوعات . وتنظيم المحاضرات الثقافية و الفنية و إقامة الحفلات الموسيقية و التمثيلية . وإصدار النشرات الثقافية في مختلف الاتجاهات و الاهتمامات فنون تشكيلية / أدب / سينما / ثقافة عامة تنظيم دورات دراسية للصغار و الكبار لدراسة الفن التشكيلي من خلال " المرسم " و مرسم الخزف و لهواة التصوير الضوئي
تاريخ الأتيلييه

يعد أتيليه أو( جماعة الفنانين و الكتاب ) بالإسكندرية من أقدم و أهم الجمعيات الأهلية في المجتمع المدني السكندري و من أقدم و أهم الجمعيات الثقافية و الفنية في مصر بعد جمعية محبي الفنون الجميلة بالقاهرة و التي صدر قانونها في 22 مايو 1923 استمرارا لجمعية أقدم هي الجمعية المصرية للفنون الجميلة. فقد انشأ الاتيليه الفنان/ محمد ناجي رائد فن التصوير الحديث و كان ذلك في عام 1934 ثم انشأ بعد ذلك اتيليه القاهرة في عام 1952م.

فكرة إنشاء الأتيلييه

و قد بدأت فكرة إقامة الاتيليه عندما دعا اتيليه أثينا الفنان /محمد ناجي في خريف 1934 ليقيم معرضا لأعماله هناك و دعا في نفس الوقت الأديب جاستون زنانيري و الذي كان يكتب بالفرنسية ليلقي محاضرات في علم المصريات في نفس المكان والذي يجمع بين الأدباء و الكتاب و المفكرين من جهة و بين الفنانين بمختلف فنونهم من جهة أخري ..وعقدا العزم علي القيام بتنفيذ فكرة مماثلة أو مطابقة لها بمجرد عودتها إلي الإسكندرية و في شهر أكتوبر 1934 و بعد عودة الفنان محمد ناجي إلي الإسكندرية شرع في تأسيس اتيليه بها بعد أن نبتت الفكرة كحلم في ذهن الفنان محمد ناجي عقب عودته من اليونان و سعي لتحقيقها بعد ذلك علي ارض الواقع لتتخذ بذلك الشكل المؤسس الذي كان له دوره الفاعل في الحياة الثقافية علي مدي سنين عديدة وجاء إنشاء الأتيلييه تتويجا لمرحلة من النمو و النضج و التبلور للحركة التشكيلية و الثقافية في المدينة سبقتها محاولات متواصلة لم يكتب لها الاستمرار الذي تهيأ للاتيليه وو قام محمد ناجي و معه مجموعة من الفنانين و الأدباء الأجانب الذين يعيشون ب في تأسيس أتيلييه في أكتوبر 1934

 و تم تشكيل أول مجلس إدارة برئاسة محمد ناجي و كان جاستون زنانيري نائبا لرئيس مجلس الإدارة و الفنان وانريكو تيرني سكرتيرا عاما فخريا و الفنان جوزيني سباتي سكرتيرا فنيا و مدام ساسون أمينة الصندوق و كان معظم أعضاء مجلس الإدارة و أعضاء الاتيليه من الفنانين الأجانب ثم بدأ بعد ذلك الفنانون المصريون يدخلون الاتيليه عاما بعد عام. و حيث نجد أن مجلس الإدارة في عهد ثاني الرؤساء الأستاذ/احمد عبد الهادي المحامي البارز و مستشار بلدية يضم إلي جانب الأوروبيين عددا من المصرين مثل أمين شهيب و المثال العظيم محمود موسي ثم بدأ في المجالس التالية ظهور الأسماء المصرية البارزة مثل سيف واتلي و من تلاه من كبار الفنانين و المثقفين المعاصرين  ويظل الفضل الأول في أنشاء هذا الاتيليه لهؤلاء الرواد مؤسسي الاتيليه الذين وصفهم محمد ناجي مؤسس الاتيليه بأنهم"خلية النحل التي ظلت تبذل جهدا خلاقا حتى أنجزت هذا الرمز الذي يعيد الحيوية
مقر الاتيليه 

 في شهر مارس 1935 وقع محمد ناجي أول عقد إيجار للاتيليه و كان ذلك بالمبني رقم 10 بشارع المسلة (صفية زغلول حاليا) و كان يشغل نفس المكان وقتها مدرسة القديس سان لويس. و كان المقر الثاني للاتيليه في شارع فؤاد رقم(18) مكان سينما مترو حاليا و كان ذلك بعد عام من وجوده في المقر الأول و المقر الثالث انتقل إليه الاتيليه بعد عام و هو المبني رقم (2) بشارع القديس سابا(سان سابا) و ظل به اثني عشر كمركز رئيسي و كان يستأجر أماكن أخري لبعض الأنشطة أما المقر الرابع فقد انتقل إليه الاتيليه في المبني رقم (25) بطريق الحرية (فؤاد سابقا) مكان شركة بنتو للاقطان أمام سينما (رويا ل) . و المقر الخامس للاتيليه كان المبني رقم(54) بطريق الحرية (شارع فؤاد ) أمام المبني الرئيسي لشركة المياه بجوار محافظة و كان عبارة عن "فيلا مخلع)" ( ذات طابقين) شغل الاتيليه الطابق الأول منها أما الثاني فكانت تشغله جمعية الصداقة الفرنسية أما المقر السادس و الأخير فهو الذي يشغله حاليا و هو فيلا رقم 6 شارع فيكتور باسيلي (كورنت سابقا) و هو عبارة عن فيلا أنشأت عام 1893 عير انه يوجد علي البوابة الحديدية تاريخ أخر 1883 و يعتقد انه تاريخ إنشاء مسبك مارتيني الذي نفذ البوابة وقتها
و كان لهذه الفيلا حديقة واسعة و مسرح تقام فيه الحفلات و يذكر أن الذي بناها هو التاجر الثري اليوناني تمناكو(tam nacho) ثم انتقلت ملكيتها إلي تاجر الأخشاب الثري السيد كرم الذي استبدل أرضيات المرمر بأخشاب نفيسة وقد عرفت هذه الفيلا فيما بعد بقصر..وقد انتقلت ملكية المبني إلي عدة أفراد ثم إلي البنك المصري الإيطالي عام 1956..الذي اجر منه الاتيليه الفيلا و في عام 1969 بيعت معظم الحديقة.
رؤساء مجلس إدارة الاتيليه:-

كان أول رئيس للاتيليه هو الفنان محمد ناجي  تولي بعده الرئاسة الأستاذ احمد عبد الهادي من كبار المحامين وتلاه بعد ذلك في الفنان الكبير سيف واتلي ثم تولي الرئاسة بعد ذلك دكتور / محمد لطفي دويدار من كبار المحامين وتلاه بعد ذلك في الرئاسة الفنان الكبير سيف واتلي ثم تولي الرئاسة بعد ذلك دكتور/محمد لطفي دويدار من كبار الجراحين والذي شغل منصب نائب رئيس جامعة الإسكندرية وأعقب ذلك الأستاذ المهندس رادا ميس اللقاني رئيس مركز التدريب المهني و الإنتاج لمصانع كفر الدوار ثم تولت رئاسة الاتيليه الدكتورة نعيمة الشيشيني الأستاذ بكلية الفنون الجميلة بجامعة و تولي الرئاسة بعد ذلك أ.د/ شمس الدين أبو العزم الأستاذ بكلية الصيدلة. وأخيرا تولي رئاسة مجلس إدارة الأتيلييه أ.د/ محمود رفيق خليل أستاذ الجراحة العامة بكلية الطب جامعة و الشاعر والأديب و المثقف السكندري المعروف.  
نشاط الاتيليه

ظل الاتيليه يواصل رسالته في تقديم الأعمال الفنية المصرية و العالمية باستضافة كثير من المعارض لفنانين عالميين بدأها بمعرض لكبار الفنانين الفرنسيين مثل لوتريك و أوجست رودان ثم معرض للنحات البريطاني الكبير هنري مور و توالت المعارض العالمية و المحلية و لم يدخر أتيليه جهدا في سبيل القيام برسالته من اجل تقديم ارقي أوجه النشاط الثقافي حيث استضاف العديد من الشخصيات الهامة في مجال الفكر و الفن و الأدب لإلقاء محاضراتهم أو إقامة معارضهم بالأتيلييه. و يضم الاتيليه مراسم لعدد من كبار الفنانين الذين يزورهم تلاميذهم ليتدربوا علي أيديهم مكتبين فهم خبراتهم الفنية و يحرص الاتيليه منذ إنشائه علي إقامة صالونه السنوي للفن التشكيلي و الذي أصبح تقليدا متبعا له أهميته و دوره البارز في الحركة التشكيلية ب و صالون اتيليه السنوي لفناني الثغر من أهم الأحداث الفنية في مصر. و في نطاق رسالته الثقافية ينظم الاتيليه مجموعة من الأنشطة الثقافية مثل تنظيم المحاضرات المختلفة و الندوات الفنية و الثقافية و الاجتماعية و العلمية  و كذلك المؤتمرات في مجالات الإبداع المتنوعة كالنقد الأدبي و التشكيلي و القصة و الرواية و الشعر و الموسيقي و السينما و المسرح وخلافه. ينظم الاتيليه الحفلات الموسيقية و الغنائية و المسرحية و الحفلات الاجتماعية للاستقبال و التعارف أو الوداع حيث تكون مناسبة لالتقاء الفنانين و المثقفين وتنظيم دورات دراسية للصغار و الكبار لدراسة الفن التشكيلي بمجالاته المتعددة (رسم-خزن-نحت-تصوير ضوئي) و دورات في اللغات و المسرح الموسيقي. تنظيم المعارض في مجال الفن التشكيلي و الفوتوغرافيا و معارض الكتاب و المطبوعات. ويصدر الاتيليه نشرات من حين لآخر و كتب و مطبوعات مختلفة.
أندية الأتيلييه

يضم الاتيليه أندية متخصصة لها في مجالات الإبداع المختلفة و هي
·         نادي الكاميرا و يلتقي فيه المهتمين بالتصوير الضوئي من فنانين و هواه أسبوعيا.
·     نادي الفيلم و يلتقي فيه محبي الفن السينمائي بالأفلام ذات المستوي الرفيع أسبوعيا كما يضم لفاءات و ندوات لفناني السينما و النقاد
·         نادي القلم يلتقي فيه الأدباء و المهتمين بالأدب من الأعضاء 
·         نادي الشعر
·         نادي المسرح
·         نادي الكتاب 
·         فريق كورال الاتيليه
·         فريق الأندية للتمثيل

ويقوم الاتيليه باحتفال بذكري كبار الفنانين و الكتاب الذين اثروا الحياة الثقافية في مصر مثل ذكري الكاتب الكبير عباس العقاد و إحياء ذكري الفنان الراحل شادي عبد السلام. و من اشهر المعارض التي نظمها الاتيليه بالتعاون مع فرع نقابة الفنانين ب معرض ثلاثة أجيال من الفنانين السكندريين الذي كان يهدف لالتقاء الأجيال المختلفة من فناني في مناسبة تكريم واحد من فناني الجيل الأول و احد المؤسسين الأوائل لجماعة الفنانين و الكتاب من الفنانين المصرين ب وهو الفنان " محمود موسي".

و يقوم الاتيليه بأنشطة ثقافية مختلفة تشكيلية –سينمائية –موسيقيه بالتعاون مع المراكز الأجنبية المختلفة ب مثل معرض " النحت الإنجليزي في أربعين عاما" معرض الحفر الأسباني المعاصر" و معرض الجرافيك الفرنسي-معرض تصميمات"مكتبة " و معرض الفنان محمود ناجي احتفالا بمرور مائة عام علي مولده كما يقوم الاتيليه بإصدار النشرات الثقافية في مختلف الاتجاهات و الاهتمامات(فنون تشكيلية-أدب-سينما-ثقافة عامة). كما يشارك اتيليه في بينالي من خلال قاعاته المختلفة التي يتم فيها عرض أعمال البينالي و يقوم الجناح الفرنسي المشارك في البينالي بعرض أعماله فيه
العضوية:

الاتيليه هو جمعية أهلية للفنانين و الكتاب يديرها مجلس إدارة من تسعة أعضاء منتخبين لا يقل عدد الفنانين التشكيلين النقابين الممثلين في المجلس عن خمسة و المجلس ينتخب من بينه رئيس و نائب و سكرتير أمين عام الصندوق. ويشكل مجلس الإدارة لجان للنشاطات المختلفة و هي لجنة المعارض اللجنة الثقافية-اللجنة الفنية-اللجنة الاجتماعية و يبلغ عدد الأعضاء حاليا 300 عضوا

و تنقسم العضوية إلي:
1- عضوية عاملة: و هو الذي اشترك في تأسيس الجمعية منذ إنشائها أو تقدم بطلب التحاق و قبله مجلس الإدارة و له حق حضور الجمعية العمومية و الترشيح لمجلس الإدارة.
2- عضو منتسب: و يتمتع بنشاط الجمعية و إن كان لا يحق له حضور الجمعية العمومية و لا الترشيح بمجلس الإدارة و الذين يلتحقون بالدورات التدريبية المختلفة  و خلال مدة دراستهم.
3- عضو فخري: و هو الذي يقدم خدمات مشهورة للاتيليه و إن كان لا يحق له حضوره الجمعية العمومية أو الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الإدارة.
و هكذا يظل أتيليه (جماعة الفنانين و الكتاب) تاريخا حيا نابضا في قلب يثري الحياة الثقافية بها ويتفاعل مع الفن و الأدب في علاقة متمازجة و متساوية مدا و جزرا بنفس القدر الذي يربط العلاقة بين أبناء و يجدهم الساحر ويظل لاتيليه فضل الريادة في مجالات الثقافة ب بحكم تاريخه الطويل علي ارض و يظل له فضل الإشعاع الثقافي بحكم كونه ملتقى للمبدعين من الفنانين و المفكرين  و الأدباء و المثقفين السكندريين المصريين عموما.

 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


حدائق

مدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 حدائق المنتزه 





تقع حدائق المنتزه ـ التي تمزج بين الحضارة الرومانية والقبطية واليونانية والمعالم الإسلامية ـ في شرق مدينة الإسكندرية، فوق هضبة تعلو شاطئاً جميلاً محاطاً بالحدائق والغابات، وتمتد مساحتها ومنطقة الغابات بها نحو 370 فداناً، وتحتوي على الكثير من الأشجار والنخيل والنباتات الرائعة ومجموعة من أحواض الزهور، والشلالات وبركة صناعية، كما تضم متحفاً وشواطئ للاستحمام ومركزاً سياحياً متكاملاً. وفيها فنادق ومطاعم وشاليهات وحديقة للأطفال على مساحة 4.5 فدان 


يرجع تاريخ الحدائق والتي تتميز بأشجارها العتيقة ونباتاتها النادرة، إلى القرن التاسع عشر حيث أمر الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني ببنائها.. بعد أن اكتشف مكانها وأُعجب بمنظره الذي تكتنفه رابيتان عاليتان بينهما ضلع صغير، وفي طرفه الشمالي جزيرة صغيرة فقرر الخديوي من يومها إن يكون هذا المكان مصيفاً له وأن ينشىء به قصراً أنيقاً له. وكان على إحدى الرابيتين العاليتين مدافع قديمة من عهد محمد على والي مصر كانت تستخدم لحماية الشواطئ وقتها وهي لا تزال قائمة للآن حيث أ قيم أمامها مبنى السلاملك.. كما أقام أمامها مزولة ساعة رملية 


أما الرابية الأخرى فقد كان بها مركز لخفر السواحل اشتراه الخديوي من الحكومة وبني مكانه قصر الحرملك وهو تحفة معمارية نادرة حيث مزج بين العمارة الكلاسيكية وعمارة عصر النهضة الإيطالية والعصر الإسلامي.. كما اتخذ من الخليج ميناءً للسراي.. وهو الميناء الذي كان يرسو أمامه اليخت الملكي الشهير المحروسة 


استمرت الأسرة العلوية في الاهتمام بتلك الحدائق واعتبارها مصيفاً رئيسياً للأسرة المالكة حتى عصر فاروق الأول آخر ملوك الأسرة العلوية في مصر.. إلى أن قامت ثورة يوليو 1952، والتي قامت بفتح حدائق وشواطئ المنتزه لعامة الشعب، أما القصر فقد تحول مبنى السلاملك إلى فندق راقي بينما فُتح مبنى الحرملك في أعقاب الثورة أمام الجماهير للزيارة قبل أن ينضم إلى مجموعة قصور رئاسة الجمهورية ليقيم فيه ضيوف مصر من الملوك ولأمراء والرؤساء والزعماء 


ويوجد بالحدائق أيضاً فندق فلسطين الذي شُيد خصيصاً عام 1964ويطل على الخليج، لاستضافة اجتماع ثاني قمة عربية احتضنتها مصر في الإسكندرية في الفترة من 5 وحتى 11 سبتمبر1964، كما أنها كانت مسرحاً للعديد من الأفلام القديمة وخاصة في فترة الخمسينات والستينات من القرن العشرين وبعض المسلسلات الحديثة 





 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


حدائق

مدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 حديقة النزهة



تقع شرق مدينة الإسكندرية متاخمة لحدائق أنطونيادس، بمنطقة سموحة إلى جوار قناة المحمودية، وتبلغ مساحتها حوالي سبعين فداناً  .. ويرجع تاريخ إنشائها إلى عهد البطالمة سنة 300 قبل الميلاد، حيث سُميت في ذالك الوقت (جنات النعيم)، وقد قسمت في حقب تاريخية إلى قطاعات تملك قياصرة العالم بعض أجزائها مثل قيصر النمسا وبروسيا. ومنذ عهد محمد على وحتى عهد الخديوي إسماعيل بدا نشاطاً ملحوظاً باهتمامهما بهذه المنطقة، وقام الخديوي إسماعيل بتجميل وتجديد هذه الحدائق وأمر باستجلاب وإدخال الأشجار النادرة ونخيل الزينة، كما أمر بإعادة زراعة مسطحاتها الخضراء حتى استعادت رونقها 

وأصبحت الحدائق منذ ذلك التاريخ وحتى الآن من أشهر مزارات الإسكندرية صيفاً وشتاءً، وللحديقة مدخلان رئيسيان أحدهما من الجهة الشمالية (مدخل سموحة)، والآخر من الجهة الجنوبية على طريق قناة المحمودية (مدخل المحمودية) والذي يتميز بوجود بوابة أثرية.. شُيد كتفيها من الرخام الكرارة الأبيض، ويعلو كل كتف منها أسد من المرمر الخالص، والبوابة من الحديد المتقن المشغول يزينها التاج الملكي والبيارق 


تضم حديقة النزهة مبنى خاص جدا وهو ( قصر البافيون ) 
الذي اُستغل كمطعم وكافتيريا وقاعة للمناسبات والمؤتمرات،
 حيث تم إصلاحه وترميمه وتطويره لاستغلاله 




 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


حدائق

مدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 حديقة أنطونيادس 





تقع شرق مدينة الإسكندرية متاخمة لحديقة النزهة بمنطقة سموحة إلى جوار قناة المحمودية، وتبلغ مساحتها حوالي خمسة وأربعين فداناً.  وترجع تسمية الحديقة بهذا الاسم إلى صاحبها البارون اليوناني جون أنطونيادس، الذي عاش بالإسكندرية وكان من أشهر تجار الأقطان فيها، وفي عام1860، عهد إلى الفنان الفرنسي بول ريتشارد بتطوير حدائق قصره ـ حيث تبلغ مساحته حوالي 45 فداناً ـ ليكون بمثابة نسخة مصغرة من قصر فرساي وحدائقه بباريس، وفي عام 1918 آل القصر وحدائقه إلى بلدية الإسكندرية تنفيذاً لوصية صاحبه الذي توفي في عام 1895 





 تتسم حدائق أنطونيادس بعدة طرز يختلف أسلوب تنسيق كل منها عن الآخر كما يلي 
الطراز العربي الأندلسي؛ ويمتاز بطرازه الهندسي حيث تحيط بها الأسوار العالية لحجب المناظر الداخلية، ولذلك روعي في التصميم النافورات والفسقيات التي استخدمت في تجميلها الفسيفساء 

الطراز الهندسي المتناظر؛ وتمتاز خطوط هذا الطراز بالاستقامة سواء في الطرقات أو المشايات أو الأسوار أو أسيجة الزينة أو الأحواض.. كما تقص الأشجار بطريقة هندسية (مخروطية ــ هرمية ــ مربعة ــ مستطيلة ـ دائرية) وتوزيع الأنواع والأشكال والمواقع للنماذج النباتية الفردية في تماثل هندسي متماثل، وتقام مجرات الزهور أو الأحواض أو النافورات أو التماثيل كعنصر وسطى مركزي رئيسي 

الطراز الروماني والإغريقي؛ ويمتاز هذا الطراز بسيادة فن العمارة والنحت على فن التنسيق بالنباتات ويكثر استخدام الفسقيات والنافورات (توجد سبع نافورات موزعه على أنحاء الحدائق) وسط المسطحات الخضراء 

الطراز الإيطالي؛ يسود فيه الفن المعماري.. لذا تصمم الحدائق من عدة مستويات في مناسيب مختلفة على هيئة شرفات (تراسات) مع استخدام النباتات ذات الإشكال الهندسية كما يسود استخدام التماثيل والمجسمات لاستكمال عناصر التصميمات الهندسية 

الطراز الطبيعي؛ يسود فيه الخطوط المنحنية غير المعقدة، وقد تستخدم المستقيمة، وهو يحاكى الطبيعة دون زخرف أو تعقيد.. وتزرع الأشجار والشجيرات في شكل متقارب أو متباعد وسط المسطحات الخضراء 



أهم محتويات حديقة أنطونيادس 
مجموعة التماثيل المرمرية؛ حيث تضم الحديقة مجموعة من التماثيل المرمرية يصل عددها إلى سبعة عشر تمثالاً تمثل أساطير آلهة الإغريق {آلهة الجمال فينوس ــ اله الشعر اراتو ـ سافو. الخ}. 

حديقة المشاهير؛ وتضم تماثيل نادرة لشخصيات تاريخية عالمية عديدة منها فاسكو دجاما ـ ماجلان ـ كرستوفر كولومبس ـ أدميرال نلسون 

المجموعة النباتية النادرة؛ تضم حديقة أنطونيادس مجموعة كبيرة وقيمة من أنواع النخيل وأشباه النخيل كالسيكاس النجف إلى جانب مجموعة كبيرة من الأشجار والشجيرات والمتسلقات ونباتات الزهور المعمرة والحولية الشتوية منهما والصيفية 

الصوبة الملكية؛ وتقع في الطرف الغربي من الحديقة، وهى كبيرة الحجم مبنية على هيئة جمالون من الحديد المشغول يتكون من ثلاثة أجزاء.. الجزئين الأمامي والخلفي على شكل مربع يعلو لعدة مستويات ينتهي بقبة علوية مربعة.. أما الجزء الأوسط فيمتد ليربط بين الجزئين الأمامي والخلفي وجميع الجوانب والأسقف مكسوة بالزجاج 



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


حدائق

مدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 حديقة الورد



تقع حديقة الورد شرق مدينة الإسكندرية بمنطقة سموحة وتبلغ مساحتها حوالي خمسة أفدنة  .. وأُنشئت الحديقة في عام 1928، وهي تُعد من نوع الحدائق الغاطسة Sunken gardens والتي تنتهي عند اقل مستوى للحديقة بنافورة يتوسطها تمثال بديع يُعد مركزاً للتصميم كله  .. وتحتوي الحديقة على مجموعة ضخمة من الزهور والنباتات النادرة، كما أنها مصممة على هيئة مدرجات على أربعة مستويات، يضم كل مدرج منها ثمانية أحواض يعلوها أربعة مثلثات متناظرة الشكل والمساحة، وتحيطها من الخارج برجولات خشبية تضمها جميعاً أربعة أنصاف دوائر، وهو ما يجعل من الحديقة تحفة فنية معمارية فريدة بمصر  .. ويوجد بالمدخل الرئيسي للحديقة شرفة لها منزلين يقودان إلى أرجاء الحديقة يمكن من خلالها رؤية التصميم الكامل للحديقة كبانوراما ديناميكية التأثير وكلوحة فنية خالدة 



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


القصور الأثرية 

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 قصر المنتزه 





شيده والي مصر محمد علي باشا ليكون مقراً صيفياً لأسرته لقضاء أشهر الصيف، وأطلق عليه قصر المنتزه، وقد ظل القصر مقر الاصطياف للأسرة الملكية حتى جلوس الملك فاروق على عرش مصر.. وتكمن روعة القصر في موقعه الفريد علي شاطئ الإسكندرية حيث بُني فوق هضبة مرتفعة تحوطه الحدائق والغابات على مساحة 370 فداناً، كما تجمع عمارته بين الطرازين الفرنسي والعثماني الإسلامي، وتشمل الحدائق أحواضا للزهور والنباتات والأشجار وملاعب وحديقة للأطفال ومسرحاً صيفياً ومركزاً للرياضيات البحرية 



يتكون القصر من عدة مباني وهو أحد القصور الملكية السابقة ويضم متحفاً للمقتنيات الملكية، ومن المعالم الأثرية الباقية في قصر المنتزه برج الساعة الشهير، وكشك الشاي الذي بُني على الطراز الروماني والمطل على شاطئ البحر المتوسط ليتناول فيه الملك وحاشيته شاي العصاري ومناقشة أمور الحكم، بالإضافة إلى سينما الأميرات المجاورة لقصر الملك، وهي عبارة عن حديقة غناء مسورة وبها حائط كبير مجهز لعرض أفلام السينما العالمية لتسلية الأميرات 


ويتبع قصر المنتزه قصران آخران يشبهانه في الطراز والمعمار النادر أولهما قصر الحرملك الذي كان يقيم فيه حريم الملك ونساء الحاشية التابعة للأسرة الملكية، والذي تحول الطابق الأول فيه إلى كازينو عالمي والطابقان الثاني والثالث إلى فندق فاخر أما قصر السلاملك فقد بُني ليقيم فيه رجال الحاشية الخاصة بالملك، ثم تحول إلى فندق خمس نجوم لما فيه من فخامة وأبهة وأثاث ملكي، وتابلوهات تحمل ذكريات الأسرة الملكية السابقة وتحف وثريات فاخرة، وأجنحة ملكية تليق بنزلائه من الدرجة الأولى، وهو يحتوي على شاطئ خاص ومركز لرجال الأعمال وقاعات للاجتماعات وحديقة كبيرة ومحال للتسوق وبازارات، كذلك تتفاوت غرفه بين المفردة والمزدوجة والأجنحة الفخمة التي تتفاوت في أسعارها .. 


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


القصور الأثرية 

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 جولة مصورة في قصر المنتزه 











في حدائق وشواطيء هذا القصر يفضّل الفنانون تصوير أعمالهم الفنية 
فقد صوّر الفنان عبد الحليم حافـــظ أغنية  دقوا الشماسي  وأيضاً أغنية 
( مشيت على الأشواك ) وكذلك تم تصوير بعض المشاهد من  مسلـــــــسل 
( مسلسل الحاج متولي ) وتم تصوير فيديو كليب أغنية ( جرحي أنا ) 
لهاني شاكر .. وغير ذلك الكثير .. وهذه صورة من الشاطيء ..








و تظهر في الصورة اللانشات و البدالات و القوارب التي يمكن تأجيرها
ويوجد بالحديقة طاحونة القصر ... وهي مصممة على الطراز الهولندي
 الجميل ، كما يوجد عدة مطاعم ، وتقوم بتوصيل الطلبات داخل الحديقة 
بواسطة موتوسيكل ( تخيل اتساع الحديقة  ) 



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


القصور الأثرية 

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 قصر أنطونيادس





يقع بداخل حدائق أنطونيادس شرق مدينة الإسكندرية. ترجع تسمية القصر بهذا الاسم إلى صاحبه البارون اليوناني جون أنطونيادس، الذي عاش بالإسكندرية وكان من أشهر تجار الأقطان فيها، وفي عام1860، عهد إلى الفنان الفرنسي بول ريتشارد بتطوير حدائق قصره ليكون بمثابة نسخة مصغرة من قصر فرساي وحدائقه بباريس، حيث تبلغ مساحته حوالي 45 فداناً، وفي عام 1918 آل القصر وحدائقه إلى بلدية الإسكندرية تنفيذاً لوصية صاحبه الذي توفي في عام 1895 

كان القصر في بدايته عبارة عن فيلا وسط الحدائق إلى أن زاره الخديوي توفيق فأصدر مرسوم لتحويله إلى قصر.. ويتكون القصر من طابقين يشتملان على العديد من الغرف بالإضافة إلى البدروم وغرف الخدمات المقامة على سطحه.. وفى عهد الملك فؤاد خُصص الطابق السفلى كصالات للاستقبال وقاعة للطعام كما يضم المكتب والمكتبة.. أما الطابق العلوي فقد قُسم إلى جناحين للنوم يضم الجناح الأول مكان للنوم خاص بالملك والأخر خاص بالملكة يتوسطهما قاعة لتناول طعام الإفطار وملحق بكل مكان خاص منهما غرفة لتغير الملابس.. كما يضم هذا الجناح من الجهة القبلية أربعة غرف للأميرات يمكن من خلالها مشاهدة تمثال فينوس الذي ثُبتت بإحدى يديه مرآة عاكسة تعكس ضوء الشمس عند الشروق لتضئ غرف الأميرات.. أما الجناح الأخر فهو مخصص لنوم الضيوف 

يزين أركان الواجهة الأمامية للقصر أربعة تماثيل من الرخام تمثل الفصول الأربعة.. ويطل من الجهة الشمالية على الحديقة الأمامية من خلال تراس كبير حيث يُشاهد منه جانب كبير من الحدائق وكذلك الصوبة الملكية.. كما يطل من الجهة الجنوبية من خلال تراسه على الحديقة {حديقة الشاي}، وللقصر مدخل من الجهة الجنوبية يزدان جانباه بأسدين مصنوعين من المرمر الخالص 

شهد القصر العديد من الأحداث التاريخية المهمة منها توقيع معاهدة الجلاء عام 1936بين مصر وبريطانيا، والاجتماع التحضيري لإنشاء جامعة الدول العربية عام 1944 واختيار مصر مقراً لها، كما عقد أول اجتماع للجنة غوث اللاجئين، وأول لجنة أوليمبية في مصر، كما أقام بالقصر بعض ملوك أوروبا في عهد الملك فاروق وعهد الثورة بعد ذلك 



تمثال ( كريستوفر كولومبس ) 
داخل حدائق قصر أنطونيادس



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


القصور الأثرية 

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 قصر رأس التين 




يُعد القصر من أقدم القصور الموجودة في مصر والإسكندرية، وتعود أهميته التاريخية إلى أنه القصر الوحيد الذي شهد وعاصر قيام أسرة محمد على في مصر والتي استمرت نحو مائة وخمسين عاماً، وهو نفس القصر الذي شهد غروب حكم الأسرة العلوية عن مصر عندما شهد خلع الملك السابق فاروق وشهد رحيله منه على ظهر اليخت الملكي المحروسة من ميناء رأس التين 

بدأ محمد علي في بناء قصر رأس التين عام 1834، وقد تم الاستعانة في بنائه وإصلاحه فيما بعد بمهندسين أجانب، حيث استغرق بناؤه أحد عشر عاماً، لينتهي بناءه في عام 1845، غير أن أعمالاً تكميلية وإنشاء أجنحة إضافية ظلت قائمة به إلى عام 1847حيث تم افتتاحه رسمياً 

تم بناء القصر على الطراز الأوروبي على شكل حصن في أول الأمر، وكان في مكانه أشجار التين التي كانت موجودة بوفرة في تلك المنطقة، ولذلك سمي قصر رأس التين، وظل القصر من أهم القصور الملكية، حيث كان مقراً صيفياً للحكام على مر العصور ينتقلون إليه كل عام خلال فصل الصيف. غير أنه لا يوجد من القصر القديم حالياً سوى الباب الشرقي الذي أُدمج في بناء القصر الجديد، والذي يتكون من 6 أعمدة جرانيتية تعلوها تيجاناً مصرية تحمل عتباً به سبعة دوائر على هيئة كرون من النحاس كتب بداخلها بحروف نحاسية آية قرآنية وكلمات مأثورة عن العدل، ويكتنف هذا العتب من طرفيه تمثالا أسدين، وتتوسطهما كتلة رخامية بها طيور ودروع ونسران متقابلان .. وقد أُعيد بناء قصر رأس التين في عصر الملك فؤاد على طراز يتمشى مع روح العصر الحديث، وأصبح مشابهاً لقصر عابدين ولكنه أصغر منه، وهو يتكون من 

الدور الأول العلوي؛ وأهم ما يوجد فيه بعد الصعود من سلم التشريفات (الصالونان الملحقان) بقاعة العرش، ثم قاعة العرش الفسيحة الفخمة والتي كانت تسمى قاعة الفرمانات، ثم طرقة موصلة إلى قاعة الولائم الرئيسية، ثم حجرة المائدة والقاعة المستديرة المقفلة الأبواب، وهي تضاء صناعياً ومملؤة بنقوش وحليات موزعة بين أرجائها الفسيحة، وفي جناح الملك فاروق يوجد الحمام الخاص به وهو صورة طبق الأصل من حمام عابدين، وحجرة النوم وحجرة المكتب ثم صالون النظارة، ثم بعد ذلك نجد الصالون الكبير الفخم وبه (شرفة كبيرة) تطل على ميناء المحروسة، ثم قاعة الطعام الصغرى 

أما الدور الأرضي؛ فيوجد به صالون الحرملك وأجنحة الخدم والحاشية، ثم القاعة المستديرة حيث وقع الملك السابق فاروق وثيقة تنازله عن العرش 

البدروم؛ ففيه الصالة المستديرة الثالثة التي توصل إلى السلم الموصل إلى مرسى الباخرة المحروسة. والى جوار القصر محطة السكك الحديدية الخاصة التي تصل إلى داخل القصر، والتي كانت مخصصة لانتقالات الملك السابق فاروق .



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


القصور الأثرية 

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 جولة سياحية مصورة مع الشرح ( 1 )

داخل القصر الملكي .. قصر رأس التين 



من منكم يعرف قصر رأس التين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا أعتقد كثيرون المهم هو قصر التصيف الملكي 

الخاص بأسرة محمد على التي حكمت مصر على 

مدة قرن ونصف والآن يصتاف فيه رؤساء مصر 

هلى تريدون جولة في هذا القصر الفخم العظيم

إذا هيا معنا مع رحلات البطة المرتاحة

للنقل والسياحة 






البوابة الشرقيــــة هي الجزء الوحيد المتبقي من عهد محــمد على باشا 
وتتكون من ستة أعمدة رخام  ... على قمتها سبعة دوائر نحاسية مكتوب 
بداخلها آيات قرأنية و أمثال شعبية و على رأس البوابــة تمسال لأسدين 
بينهما منحوتة رخامية عبارة عن نســرين متواجهين يحملون أسم محمد 
علي والتاريخ سنة 1261 وفي المنتصف بوبابة خشبية ضخمة للدخول
 الملكي وعلى الجانبين بوابتين صغيرتين لدخول الزوار



المدخل الرئيسي 



هذه هي الواجهة الداخلية للبوابة الشرقية ويتضمن
 الجناح على اليمـــين المخصص للضيوف والجناح 
والجناح على الشمال المخصص للموظفين 




هـــذا المدخل مكــون من سلمين واحد في الجانب الشرقي 
والآخر في الجانب الغربي ويجتمعــــــوا معاً في سلم واحد 
يؤدي إلى بلكون الصالون رقم 1 ورقم 2 وهـــــــذا السلم 
مميز بعمدانه المصنوعة من الرخام ومنقوشة بماء الذهب
والسقف مزركش بلوحات الزجــاج والكرستال الملــــــون


مازلنا مع المدخل الرئيسي 

هذا منظر خارجي للقصر 




هــــذه النافورة ذات الشكــــل الهندسي لها ستة عشر ضلع توجد
 في الجزء الشمالي من الحديقــــــــة وعلى رأس كل ضلـع تمثال
 لعروس البحر تحمل سمكة ويخرج الماء من فم السمكـــــة أيضاً 
هذه النافورة يوجـــــد بها ويزرع بها نبات اللوتس رمز من رموز 
الحضارة الفرعونية كما يربى بها كثير من أسماك الزينة الملونة 





برجين حاملين للعلم المصري يرفع العلم علي البرج الجنوبي
 عند دخول الرئيس أو الملك القصــــر والبرج الشمالي يرفع 
العلم عليه عند دخول رئيس الحكومة 





جامع محمد كريم (شخصية تاريخية مشهوة فهو من مشاـيخ الأزهر
 وزعيم شعبي قاتل الإحتلال الفرنسي وتم إعدامه رميا بالرصـــاص
 5 سبتمبر 1798 عند رفضه توقيف حركة المقاومة) بنــــــي هذا 
الجامع لتخليد ذكرى محمد كريم ...  و يتكون الجامع من ثلاثة قسام 
الأوسط الشرقي و الغربي وهو مغطي بلاكامل من الداخل والخارج 
بالرخام ،  بالإضافة إلى كتابة المصحف كامل على جدارنه الداخلية 
بماء الذهب يمتزج فيه المعمار الأندلسي مع المعمار المملوكي 


الوجهة الجنوبية للقصر 



يطل على ميناء الإسكندرية ومجهز بمرسى خاص لخدمة
 القصر الملكي كما يوجد في هذا الجزء حديقة بها أندر 
أنواع النباتات ومحطة سكة حديد خاصة بالقطار الملكي



طرقات القصر 






حجرة نوم الملكة 



غرفة نوم كلاسيكية تقع في جناح الملكة بها حجرة للبلس
 و صالون لوضع المكياج و ملحق بها حمام ومهى تمتاز 
بالزخرفة على النظام الفرنسي اليوم تستخدم لإقامة 
الضيوف المؤقتة 


حجرة نوم الملك 



هذه الغرفة جزء من جناح الملك ملحق بها حمام نسخة 
طبق الأصل من الحــمام الملكي في قصر عابدين تمتاز 
هذه الغرفة بباسطتها مــــع زخرفة خفيفة بمباء الذهب 
والحرير للحوائط الـــــــيوم تستخدم هذه الغرفة لإقامة
 رئيس الجمهورية 





 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


القصور الأثرية 

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 جولة سياحية مصورة مع الشرح ( 2 )

داخل القصر الملكي .. قصر رأس التين 


غرفة الحكم



 وهي من أهم غرف القصر هي غرفة واسعة بشكل مبالغ
 فيه وسقف عالي جداً يتماشى مع القصر وتمتاز بالطراز 
الإسلامي ،  يوجد بها أعمدة محفورة من الرخام ومكتوب 
عليها بمــــاء الذهب أيات قرأنية وكانت مخصصة للملك 
ليدير شأون مصــــر في فترة الصيف لكن الآن مخصصة
 لإمضاء الإتفاقيات الدولية 


حجرة السفرة البيضاوية 





حجـــرة بيضاوية مزينة ببذخ وبها قبة بيضاوية مزينة بنقوش 
من ماء الذهب ثمانية عواميد يحمل كل منها مشكاة (أبليكات) 
يوجد بهـــا طاولة بيضاوية ذات 12 كرسي وملحق بها غرفة
 تماثلاه من حيث الشكل لكــن اصغر قليلاً كانت تستخدم للملكة 
وضيوفها أما اليـــوم فتستخدم كحجرة تخديم وتجهيز الأطباق 
 كانت مخصصة للملكة وحدها وضيوفها من النساء فقـــــط
ولكن اليوم تستخدمة كغرفة تخديم 



مدفأة الحجرة البيضاوية 



مدفأة على النظام الإيطالي يعلوها مرآة مستطيلة
 وكذلك أفضل أنواع الرخام ، و رسومات يدوية
 بماء الذهب الخالص 



حجرة الحكم 





غرفة فسيحة جداً وذات سقف مرتفع بشكل مبالغ فيه تمتاز 
بالشكــــل الإسلامي بها أعمدة محفورة من الرخام ومكتوب 
عليها بماء الذهب أيات قرآنيـــــة الأرض من أفضل أنواع
 الباركيه مزخرف بالعاج واللؤلؤ الطبيعي وبها نجفة على
 ستايل المماليك 




المدفأة الخاصة بالحجرة البيضاوية على الإستايل الإيطالي
 من أفضل أنواع الرخــــام يعلوها مرآة مستطيلة و زخارف 
برسم اليد من الذهب الخالص 




الحجرة الرخامية 



حجرة شاســــــعة الإتساع على شكل مستطيل عبارة عن قطعة 
فنية قائمة بحد ذاتها بها ثلاث مرايا شبة مستديرة و26 عمود 
و على كل عمود مشكاة نحاس .. الجزء الجنوبي من الحجرة 
ترى منه ميناء الإسكندرية 





نوع نادر جداً من الرخام ... مستخدم للأرض ليشكل شكل هندسي
 السقف من الزجاج والأبواب قام برسمها أكبر الفنانين الإيطالين
 ليرسموا ملحمة يونانية ( الميدوزا ) وهذه تسمى غرفة المآدب
 لذا هي مجهزة بعدة طاولات للمآدب الكبيرة 



أخيراً الصالون 







رسومات لأدةات موسيقية تزين جدار هذا الصالون بالغضافة 
إلى أثاث من عهد لويس الرابع ولويس السادس عشر و رسم 
هذه الجدران أهم وأعظم فنانين إيطاليين في هذه الحقبة مـــن
الزمن لكن أهم رسمة هي التلي تحمل علم مملكة مصر العربية 
والتي سمى الصالون بإسمها صالون العلم 




صالون الوزراء 





غرفة مستطيلة تتكون من عدة صالونات الحوائــــــط 
مزخرفة ببذخ وهو صالون مخصص لجلوس الوزراء 



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الآثار الدينية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 



مـــن أهـــم السـمــــات الحضارية الإسلامية في الإسكندريــة
 المدارس والمـنشـــآت الدينية المنبثقة عن الأزهــر الشريـف 
و المئات والمئات من المساجد الكبيرة، القديم منها والحديث، 

و لعل أشهــــر تلك المساجد هي التي تتركز في حي الجمـرك 
الذي يعتبر الثقل الديني في المدينة، حيث يبلغ عدد المساجد
 فيه حوالي 80 مسجداً  ، ولنستعرض البعض منهم فهيا بنا


 مسجد سيدي أبي العباس المرسى 





من أهم مساجد الإسكندرية حيث يقع بمنطقة الأنفوشي، ويمتاز بمنارته الشاهقة الارتفاع وقبابه الأربع. غير أن أهم ما يميز المسجد الزخرفة ذات الطراز العربي والأندلسي، علاوة على ما به من أعمدة رخامية ونحاسية وأعمدة مثمنة الشكل، وتعلو القبة الغربية ضريح أبى العباس وولديه. ويُنسب الجامع إلى الأمام شهاب الدين أبوالعباس احمد بن عمر بن علي الخزرجى الأنصاري، والذي وُلد بمدينة مرسيه سنة 616هـ (1219م) ونشأ بها وهي احدي مدن الأندلس 

ظل قبر أبي العباس المرسى قائماً عند الميناء الشرقية بالإسكندرية بلا بناء حتى كان عام 1307م، فزاره الشيخ زين الدين القطان وبني عليه ضريحاً وقبة وانشأ له مسجداً وجعل له منارة مربعة الشكل وأوقف عليه بعض أمواله. وفي سنة 1477م أعاد والي الإسكندرية في عصر الملك الأشرف قايتباي بناءه.. ثم جدد بناءه الشيخ أبوالعباس النسفي الخزرجى في عام 1596م، وفي عام 1775م قام الشيخ أبوالحسن علي بن علي المغربي بتوسعة وتجديد المسجد، كما جدد المقصورة والقبة  .. وفي عام 1863م، قام شيخ طائفة البناءين بالإسكندرية بترميم المسجد وتجديده نظراً لما أصابه من تهدم وسوء حالته، وأوقف عليه وقفاً واخذ نظار وقفه فيما بعد في توسعته شيئاً فشيئاً .. 



يقوم المسجد الحالي على رقعة من الأرض كان يشغل جزءاً منها مسجد صغير أنشئ في حياة أبى العباس، وظل كذلك حتى أمر الملك فؤاد الأول بإنشاء ميدان فسيح يطلق عليه ميدان المساجد ضم مسجداً كبيراً لأبي العباس المرسى، ومسجداً للإمام البوصيري، والشيخ ياقوت العرشي  .. وقد بلغت مساحة أرض المسجد 3000 متر مربع، حيث روعي في تصميمه أن يكون مثمناً منتظماً من الداخل، طول كل ضلع من أضلاعه 22 متراً وتقع القبة والمئذنة بالضلع القبلي، وتقع مرافق المسجد في الضلع الغربي. وخصصت الأضلاع الأربعة الباقية من الشكل المثمن لتكون بجانبها أضرحة أربعة، أحدها ضريح العارف بالله أبى العباس، والثلاثة الأخرى لتلاميذه وأتباعه الذين عُرفت مقابرهم في هذه البقعة، ويبلغ ارتفاع حوائط المسجد 23 متراً وارتفاع منارته عن سطح الأرض 73 متراً 

ويبلغ عدد أعمدة المسجد ستة عشر عموداً من حجر الجرانيت، ويتكون كل عمود من قطعة واحدة مع قاعدته وتاجه، وهو على شكل مثمن قطره 85 سم، وارتفاعه 8.60 متر، ويبلغ ارتفاع سقف المسجد من الداخل 17.20 متر، وتتوسطه شخشيخة ترتفع 24 متراً عن مستوى أرض المسجد، ويحيط بالشخشيخة أربع قباب موضوعة فوق الأضرحة الأربعة التي بجوانب المسجد، ويبلغ قطر كل قبة خمسة أمتار، ولها سقفان أحدهما داخلي مرتفع عن أرض المسجد بمقدار 22 متراً، ويعلوه الثاني بارتفاع 11 متراً وقطر دائرته 7.5 متر، وحوائط المسجد من الخارج مكسوة بالأحجار الصناعية، وسلالم المدخل من الجرانيت المصري، أما أرضيات المسجد فمن الرخام الأبيض، والجزء السفلى من الحوائط من الداخل مغطى بالموزايكو بارتفاع 5.60 متر، أما الجزء العلوي منها فمكسو بالحجر الصناعي، وقد نقشت الأسقف بزخارف عربية، كما صنعت أبوب المسجد ومنبره ونوافذه من أخشاب التك والليمون والجوز بتعاشيق وحليات دقيقة الصنع 


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الآثار الدينية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 جولة سياحية مصورة داخل 

مسجد سيدي أبي العباس المرسى 






نسبه

هو سيدي أحمد بن عمر الأنصاري المرسي الشاذلي المالكي المرشد المربي 
العارف بالله قطب الزمان وارث سر ســــيدي أبي الحسن الشاذلي وخليفــته
رضي الله عنهما ... اشتهر بكنيته أبو العباس وبلقبه المرسي نسبة إلى بلدة 
مرسية التي ولد فيها سنة 616 هجرية.





سلوكه
تلقى سيـــدي أبو العباس المرسي التصـــوف على يد شيخه الصوفي 
الأشهر سيدي أبو الحــسن الشاذلي  الذي التقى به سيدي أبو العباس 
المرسي في تونس في سنة 640 هجرية ...  بعدما تزوَّد بعلوم عصره 
كالفقه والتفسير والحديث والمنطق والفلسفة، وجاء أوان دخوله فى 
الطريق الصوفى وتلقيه تاج العلوم  التصوف.  وصحَّت صحبة سيدي
 أبى العباس لشيخه الشاذلى، وصار من بعده إماماً للطريقة الشاذلية، 
وكان قبلها قد تزوَّج بابنة شيخه.





ومن المأثـــورات المروية عن ســـيدي أبى الحــــسن الشاذلــــى، 
الدالة على المكانـــة الروحيــــة لتلميذه سيدي أبى العـــباس قوله 
يا أَبَا العبَاَّسِ واللهِ ما صَحَبْتُكَ إِلاَّ لِتَكُـــونَ أَنْتَ أَنَــــــــا وأَنـَـا أَنْتَ
 يا أَبـَا العَبَّـــاسِ؛ فِيكَ مَا فِى الأَوْلِيَاءِ، وَليْسَ فِى الأَوْليَاءِ مَا فِيكَ

ومن مأثورات سيدي أبى الحسن الشاذلى التى اشتهرت بين الصوفية
عبر مئات السنين .....، قوله أبُو العبَّاسِ مُنْذُ نَفــَــذَ إِلى اللهِ لَمْ يُحْجَبْ، 
وَلَوْ طَلَبَ الحِجَابَ لَمْ يجـِــــدْهُ وأَبُو العبَّاسِ بِطُرُقِ السَّمَاءِ، أَعْلَمُ مِنـْـهُ 
بِطُرُقِ الأَرْضِ! 





مُقامه في الاسكندرية

فى سنة 642 هـ وصل سيدي أبو العباس مع شيخه الشاذلى إلى الإسكندرية، 
واستقرا بحى كوم الدِّكة. وبلغ من زهده أنه أقام بالاسكندرية ستاً وثلاثين سنة 
ما رأى وجه واليها ولا أرسل إليه وطلبه الوالي للاجتماع فأبى . 








وفاته رحمه الله

كانت وفاته رحمه الله سنة 680 هـ عند وفاته 
دُفن سيدي أبو العبــاس رحمه الله فى الموضع 
الذى يحتله اليوم مســــجده الكبير بالإسكندرية . 
وكـــــان هذا الموضع وقت وفاته، جبانةً يُدفن 
فيها الأولياء. 






وقد أُقيم سنة 706 هجريـــة بناءً على مدفنه ..؛ ليتَميَّز عن بقية 
القبور من حوله ....، فصار البناءُ مزاراً. ثم صار مسجداً صغيراً 
بناه زين الدين القَطَّان وأوقف عليه أوقافاً؛ وأُعيد بناء المسجد 
وتم ترميمه وتوسيعه سنة 1189 هجرية.



المرجع  
الشاذلية الحديثة وإمامها أبو الحسن الشاذلى
(دار الكتب الحديثة ، القاهرة )


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الآثار الدينية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 مسجد الإمام البوصيري 



يُنسب جامع البوصيري إلى الإمام شرف الدين محمد بن سعيد البوصيري، والذي وُلد سنة 608 هـ، واشتهر بكتابة الشعر الصوفي في حب الله ومدح رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم  .. ويقع جامع البوصيري ـ والذي كان زاوية صغيرة قديماً، حتى شُيد المسجد الحالي عام 1274 هـ (1858م) ـ بحي الجمرك المطل على الميناء الشرقية لمدينة الإسكندرية في منطقة ميدان المساجد، وهي منطقة اشتهرت بوجود مجموعة من المزارات الإسلامية التي تضم العديد من الأضرحة لأولياء الله الصالحين الذين وفدوا على مدينة الإسكندرية في عصري الدولة الأيوبية والمملوكية 

يتكون التخطيط المعماري لجامع الإمام البوصيري من مساحة مستطيلة لها أربع واجهات، تُعد كل من الواجهة الشمالية الشرقية والواجهة الجنوبية الغربية واجهتان رئيسيتان، ويتم الوصول للجامع من خلال ثلاث مداخل يقع الأول بالواجهة الشمالية الشرقية حيث يتوصل من خلال درج رخامي إلى المدخل ومنها إلى صحن الجامع .. أما المدخل الثاني فإنه يقع بالطرف الغربي للواجهة الجنوبية الغربية ويؤدي إلى صحن الجامع 

فيما يقع المدخل الثالث بالطرف الجنوبي للواجهة الجنوبية الغربية ويؤدي إلى بيت الصلاة مباشرة ويتوج واجهات الجامع الأربع صف من الشرافات على هيئة ورقة نباتية، أما مئذنة الجامع فتوجد بالواجهة الجنوبية الغربية وقد بُنيت على طراز المآذن المملوكية 

وللجامع خمس قباب، القبة الأولي تجاور المئذنة بالواجهة الجنوبية الغربية وهي قبة ضريح الإمام البوصيري، ويلي المئذنة القبة الثانية وتتوسط بيت الصلاة، أما الثلاث قباب الأخرى فإنها تقع بالواجهة الشمالية الشرقية وهي عبارة عن ثلاث قباب متجاورة تغطي سقف المكتبة الإسلامية الملحقة بالجامع 

يتكون المسجد من الداخل من مساحة مستطيلة تحتوي على صحن المسجد وبيت للصلاة، ومُصلي للنساء ودورة للمياه، ومكتبة إسلامية، وقبة ضريحية.. والتي تقع خلف بيت الصلاة بالناحية الجنوبية الغربية وهي عبارة عن مساحة تخطيطها مربع يتوسطها تركيبة رخامية بداخلها ضريح الإمام البوصيري ويغطي سقف القبة الضريحية قبة محمولة على صفوف من المقرنصات المجلدة بالخشب، ويحيط بالجدران من أعلي كتابات باللون الأبيض على أرضية زرقاء اللون من أبيات شعرية من بُردة البوصيري، ويوجد بالطرف الغربي للجدار الجنوبي الغربي شاهد قبر من الرخام بداخله كتابة بالخط الكوفي البسيط يرجع تاريخه إلى القرن السادس الهجري 

أما مصلي النساء فيتم الوصول إليه من خلال فتحة باب بالرواق الخارجي للمسجد حيث يؤدي هذا الباب إلى سلم دائري صاعد يؤدي إلى مصلي النساء، وهو عبارة عن مساحة مستطيلة تطل على بيت الصلاة بالناحية الجنوبية الشرقية بشرفة من الجص المشغول وتطل على صحن المسجد برفرف خشبي مائل 




 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الآثار الدينية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 مسجد العطارين





يُعد من أقدم المساجد الموجودة في الإسكندرية.. حيث أُنشئ بعد الفتح الإسلامي للإسكندرية، كما يعتبر واحداً من المعالم الإسلامية الموجودة بالمدينة وعُرف المسجد بهذا الاسم لوقوعه بالقرب من سوق العطارين أحد أشهر أسواق الإسكندرية قديماً، كما عُرف أيضا باسم الجامع الجيوشي نسبة إلى أمير الجيوش بدرالدين الجمالي الذي قام بتجديده وتطويره وتوسعته في عام 477 هـ ، علاوة على ذلك فهو يعُرف باسم الجامع الشرقي  .. واستمر جامع العطارين مسجداً جامعاً.. تقام فيه خطبة وصلاة الجمع إلى أن زالت الدولة الفاطمية على يد صلاح الدين الأيوبي والذي أمر ببناء جامع آخر نقل إليه الخطبة من جامع العطارين. وفي عام 1901، أمر الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني بتجديد عمارة جامع العطارين 

يتكون المسجد الحالي من مساحة مستطيلة تبدو من الخارج مثلثة الشكل حيث يتصدر قمة المثلث من الخارج بالناحية الجنوبية الشرقية كتلة المئذنة.. وللجامع واجهتان هما الواجهة الشمالية الشرقية وهي الواجهة الرئيسية ويقع بها المدخل الرئيسي للجامع الذي يقع بالطرف الشمالي للواجهة ويتكون الجامع من الداخل من طابقين، خُصص الطابق الأرضي لصلاة الرجال بينما خُصص الطابق الأول للنساء.. ويوجد بالطرف الشرقي لواجهة المسجد مدخل آخر يؤدي إلى القبة الضريحية 

أما الواجهة الجنوبية الغربية فيقع بها مجموعة من المحلات كانت موقوفة على المسجد للصرف من ريعها عليه.. ويقع بالطرف الغربي للواجهة مدخل آخر يؤدي إلى روضة الجامع  ويتوج شرفات المسجد من أعلى صف من الشرفات على هيئة ورقة نباتية سباعية الفصوص.. أما الناحية الجنوبية الغربية من بيت الصلاة فيوجد بها فتحة باب تؤدي إلى روضة الجامع وهي عبارة عن مساحة مستطيلة مكشوفة غُرس بها بعض الأشجار 






 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الآثار الدينية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 مسجد سيدي جابر 





يُنسب المسجد إلى جابر بن اسحق بن إبراهيم بن محمد الأنصاري.. والذي يتصل نسبه من جهة أبيه بسعد بن عبادة الأنصاري سيد الخزرج. ونشأ الشيخ جابر الأنصاري في الأندلس ثم سافر إلى فاس ببلاد المغرب ثم انتقل إلى طرابلس بليبيا ثم جاء إلى القاهرة، ونزل ضيفاً على احد أبناء عمومته وكان رجلاًً متصوفاً فانضم إليه وتعلم منه، فلما مات شيخه انتقل إلى الإسكندرية وبني له زاوية في ضاحية الرمل (تحولت فيما بعد إلى المسجد الحالي). 

يقع المسجد في الحي المسمى باسمه فيما بين محطة الترام وشارع بورسعيد وفي مواجهة مستشفي مصطفى كامل العسكري، وقد كان المسجد في البداية زاوية صغيرة بُنيت في منتصف القرن السابع الهجري تقريباً، وبقيت على حالتها حتى بُني على أنقاضها مسجد في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي.. وفي عام 1955 أُزيل المسجد القديم ليبنى مكانه المسجد الحالي. 

يتكون المسجد الحالي من مربع يتوسطه صحن مغطى تحيط به الأروقة من جميع الجهات فيوجد رواقان في جهة القبلة، ورواق واحد في الجهات الثلاث الأخرى، وتوجد فوق الرواق الشمالي طبقة ثانية مخصصة لصلاة السيدات.. أما صحن المسجد فقد غُطي بسقف مرتفع عن باقي سقف المسجد.. وقد فتح في هذا الارتفاع نوافذ للإضاءة. 

يوجد للمسجد ثلاثة أبواب أو مداخل.. منها باب في الجهة الجنوبية يؤدي إلى المسجد كما يؤدي إلى ضريح سيدي جابر، وباب من الجهة الشمالية، وهناك باب ثالث من الجهة الغربية (في مواجهة قصر سيدي جابر للتذوق).. كما يوجد ضريح سيدي جابر الأنصاري في الجهة الجنوبية من المسجد.. وهو عبارة عن غرفة مربعة.. تعلوها رقبة مثمنة مقامة على مقرن. 


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الآثار الدينية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 مسجد سيدي بشر 




يُنسب المسجد إلى الشيخ بشر بن الحسين بن محمد بن عبيدالله بن الحسين بن بشر الجوهري، وهو من سلالة آل بشر الذين وفدوا إلى الإسكندرية في أواخر القرن الخامس الهجري أو أوائل القرن السادس الهجري مع من جاء من علماء المغرب والأندلس في تلك الفترة واشتهر الشيخ بشر الجوهري بين الناس بصلاحه وتقواه، فلما توفي عام 528 هجرية، دُفن في نفس المكان الذي كان يقيم فيه، وأقام الناس له ضريحاً حول قبره.. ثم أنشأ الأهالي في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي مسجداً حول الضريح 

وفي عهد الخديوي عباس الثاني، مد خط سكة حديد إلى منطقة سيدي بشر التي يقع بها المسجد ليصلي فيه صلاة الجمعة من كل أسبوع أثناء قضائه فترة الصيف بالإسكندرية. وفي عام 1945 تم توسعة المسجد وأضيف إليه ما جعل مساحته أربعة أمثال ما كانت عليها.. وفي شهر يونيه عام 2000، تم تجديد واجهات مسجد سيدي بشر وتطوير الميدان المواجه له 

يتكون المسجد الحالي من مستطيلين منفصلين.. المستطيل الشمالي يتكون من صحن مستطيل مكشوف تحيط به الأروقة من ثلاث جهات، أما الجهة الرابعة وهي الجنوبية فخالية من الأروقة.. وفي شمال هذا المستطيل توجد دورة المياه والميضأة .. أما المستطيل الثاني (المستطيل الجنوبي) ويقع في جنوب الأول وهو عبارة عن إيوان القبلة.. ويحتوي هذا الإيوان على ثلاث بوائك (باكيات) من أعمدة مثمنة تحمل عقوداً مدببة.. وتقسم الإيوان إلى أربعة أروقة موازية لحائط القبلة.. وفي الضلع الغربي لإيوان القبلة يوجد الضريح 

والضريح عبارة عن غرفة مربعة الشكل تعلوها قبة على رقبة مرتفعة.. وفي أركانها مقرنصات مصفوفة في سبعة صفوف.. وتعتبر القبة هي الجزء القديم في المسجد إذ إنها ترجع إلى القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الآثار الدينية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 جامع النبي دانيال




ينسب الجامع إلى أحد العارفين بالله وهو الشيخ محمد دانيال الموصلي أحد شيوخ المذهب الشافعي، والذي قدم إلى مدينة الإسكندرية في نهاية القرن الثامن الهجري، واتخذ من مدينة الإسكندرية مكاناً لتدريس أصول الدين وعلم الفرائض على نهج الشافعية، وظل بمدينة الإسكندرية حتى وفاته سنة 810هـ، فدفن بالمسجد وأصبح ضريحه مزاراً للناس، ويقع جامع النبي دانيال في الشارع المعروف باسمه 

يتكون تخطيط الجامع من مساحة مستطيلة يتقدمها صحن مكشوف، ويوجد بالناحية الشمالية الغربية منها دورة المياه والميضأة، وللجامع واجهة رئيسية واحدة هي الواجهة الجنوبية الغربية، ويقع بها المدخل الرئيسي للجامع حيث يؤدي إلى بيت الصلاة، والذي ينقسم إلى قسمين القسم الأول وهو مصلي للرجال أما القسم الثاني فخُصص لصلاة النساء 

يتكون بيت الصلاة أو المصلي إلى مساحة مستطيلة مقسمة إلى ثمانية أروقة من خلال سبعة أعمدة رخامية تحمل عقوداً نصف دائرية، ويوجد بالناحية الجنوبية الشرقية حنية المحراب، ويفتح بالجدار الشمالي الشرقي فتحة باب مستطيلة تؤدي إلى الضريح وهو عبارة عن مساحة مستطيلة يتوسط أرضيتها فتحة مثمنة يحيط بها حاجز من الخشب الخرط يرتكز على رقبة مثمنة مكونة من ثلاثة صفوف من المقرنصات ويتم الهبوط بعمق حوالي خمسة أمتار إلى الضريح الذي يتكون من مساحة مربعة تقوم على أربعة دعائم متعامدة، ويتوسط أرضية الضريح تركيبتين من الخشب أحدهما تحتوي على قبر الشيخ محمد دانيال الموصلي أو كما هو معتقد النبي دانيال والأخرى تضم قبر يعرف باسم قبر لقمان الحكيم وإن كانت المصادر التاريخية لم تتناول صحة أو خطأ هذه التسمية 

أما المصلي الخاص بالنساء فيقع بالناحية الشمالية الغربية وهو عبارة عن مساحة مستطيلة يوجد بها حاجز من الخشب الخرط لصلاة النساء 



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الآثار الدينية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 مسجد تربانة 



أُنشئ المسجد في قلب الحي التركي (شارع فرنسا اليوم) في عام 1684 الميلادي، حيث إنشاءه الحاج إبراهيم تربانة وهو أحد التجار المغاربة الذين أقاموا في الإسكندرية، وهو يشكل إلي جانب مسجد الشوربجي بشارع الميدان والذي أُنشئ عام 1758، أهم ما تبقي من معالم العصر العثماني في الإسكندرية 

ويُعد مسجد تربانة مسجداً معلقاً.. نظراً لإقامة الصلاة بالدور العلوي من المسجد.. حيث يصل المصلون إلي المسجد مباشرة عن طريق سلم خارجي بينما الدور الأرضي بالكامل مخصص لمحلات تجارية كانت فيما مضي تنفق ايرادتها علي صيانة المسجد.. وقد ظهر هذا النموذج من المساجد في مصر إثناء العصر الفاطمي.. وشيدت جميع المساجد القريبة منه كمساجد معلقة علي غراره باستثناء مسجد واحد 

العمارة في المسجد؛ ينتمي مسجد تربانة من الناحية المعمارية إلي طراز يطلق عليه (طراز الدلتا) لانتشاره في بعض مدن دلتا مصر في العصر العثماني وبالأخص في مدينتي رشيد وفوه.. وأهم خصائص هذا التراث تتمثل في استخدام الطوب المنجور ـ وهو طوب صغير الحجم ملون بالأسود والأحمر ـ كان يبُني في أشكال زخرفية هندسية ليزين به مداخل المساجد والبيوت 

أما قاعة الصلاة في المسجد فهي مستطيلة الشكل وتبلغ مساحتها حوالي 350 متر مربع، وهي مسقوفة بسقف خشبي تزينه زخارف ملونة، والسقف محمول علي أربعة صفوف من العقود المرتكزة علي ثمان أعمدة رخامية، بينما خُصصت شرفة داخلية (ميزانين) كمصلي للسيدات 

يضم المسجد عدداً كبيراً من الأعمدة التي تعود إلي عصور سابقة علي عصر بناء المسجد وبالذات العصور اليونانية والرومانية ـ كانت في مبان قديمة تهدمت أو في ميادين عامة ـ، وتم استخدامها مرة أخري في المباني التي أقيمت بالإسكندرية في العصور الإسلامية 

ترتكز مئذنة المسجد علي عمودين ضخمين من الجرانيت تزينها زخارف رومانية، ويعلو العمودين قبو متقاطع يحمل المئذنة، وتتكون المئذنة من ثلاثة أجزاء أولها جزء أجوف مثمن الشكل يحتوي علي سلم خشبي دائري يربط سطح المسجد بالجزء الثاني من المئذنة وهو شرفة المؤذن، أما الجزء الثالث من المئذنة فيتكون من قاعدة تسمي ( الكرسي) وعموداً اسطوانياً مُحلي بقنوات رأسية يسمي "البدن" يعلوه جزء يشبه القبة يسمي "الخوذة" 

كما يضم المسجد مجموعات مختلفة من بلاطات القيشاني المزجج المصنوعة والملونة يدوياً.. وهي تتركز في حائط المحراب وحائط مدخل المسجد بالدور العلوي، وتتنوع أحجام هذه البلاطات، وتزينها زخارف هندسية ونباتية 


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الآثار الدينية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 مسجد عبد الرحمن بن هرمز



يقع مسجد عبد الرحمن بن هرمز في شارع رأس التين بمنطقة رأس التين التابعة لحي الجمرك . وعبد الرحمن بن هرمز هو التابعي الجليل عبد الرحمن بن هرمز بن أبي سعد وكنيته أبو داوود المشهور بالأعرج القرشي ،  كان يرتبط ببني هاشم برابطة الولاء ، فقد كان مولى ربيعة بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب ، وقيل مولي محمد بن ربيعة . فمن هو عبد الرحمن بن هرمز ؟ ولد عبد الرحمن بن هرمز بالمدينة المنورة وهو ينتمي إلى الطبقة الثانية من التابعين ، وقد تتلمذ بن هرمز على يد عدد كبير من الصحابة الذين أدركهم ،  فسمع الحديث ورواه عن أبي هريرة وأبي سعيد الخضري وعبد الله بن مالك وأبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن وابن عباس ومحمد بن سلمة ، ومعاوية بن أبي سفيان ، ومعاوية بن عبد الله بن جعفر وغيرهم .


كان بن هرمز تلميذاً مجداً ومجتهدا يتحرى الدقة في دراسته للحديث وتفسيره، ورغم أنه أخذ الحديث عن أكثر من صحابي جليل إلا أنه كان أكثر ملازمة للصحابي الجليل أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه ، وفي هذا يقول السيوطي عنه " هو صاحب أبي هريرة ، أحد الحفاظ و القراء ، أخذ القراءة عن أبي هريرة وابن عباس وأكثر من السنن على أبي هريرة . والى جانب تفقه عبد الرحمن بن هرمز في علم الحديث ، فانه كان من العلماء الثقاة في علم الأنساب وقال عنه الذهبي " كان أعلم الناس بأنساب قريش 

درس بن هرمز القرآن وتعلمه فكان من الثقات المثبتين يلجأ إليه الناس للقراءة عليه ويعهدون إليه في كتابة المصاحف لاطمئنانهم إلى حفظه وقراءته وعلمه ومعرفته ولهذا تجمع المراجع على وصفه بالمقرئ المحدث . ولم تقتصر دراسة بن هرمز على العلوم الدينية والشرعية الإسلامية بل كان عالماً متبحراً في اللغة العربية وعلومها وعلم النحو .  وكان عبد الرحمن بن هرمز الأستاذ الأول للإمام مالك وكان بن هرمز يؤثره هو وعبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة على غيرهما من تلاميذه لفطنتهما وذكائهما 

أمضى بن هرمز عمره كله بالمدينة المنورة ولم يغادرها قبل رحيله إلى الإسكندرية إلا مرة واحدة زار فيها الشام ووفد علي يزيد بن عبد الملك في الفترة من (101 هـ - 105هـ )   خرج بن هرمز مرابطاً إلى الإسكندرية في حوالي عام 110هـ أو ما بعدها على أرجح الأقوال وكان عمره وقتها يقارب المائة عام كما ذكر المؤرخ السكندري د. جمال الدين الشيال 

وعن رحلته إلى الإسكندرية واستقراره بها حتى وفاته فيذكر البلاذري في فتوح البلدان أن بن هرمز العرج القارئ كان يقول خير سواحلكم رباطاً الإسكندرية ، فخرج إليها من المدينة مرابطاً حتى مات بها . وأقام عبد الرحمن بن هرمز بالإسكندرية سنوات قليلة ( مابين 5-7 سنوات ) وتوفي بها في عام 117 هـ . وعاش بن هرمز سنواته القليلة في الإسكندرية وقضاها في التدريس ورواية الحديث فقد كانت الإسكندرية على عهده خير السواحل رباطا كما وصفها بن هرمز  وكانت تجتذب إليها عدد كبير من علماء المسلمين وكبار التابعين وهؤلاء هم الذين نشروا علوم القرآن والفقه والحديث في مدينة الإسكندرية ومنها انتشرت إلى ربوع مصر كلها .

وصف المسجد 
يعتبر مسجد عبد الحمن بن هرمز الموجود الآن بمنطقة رأس التين من المساجد المعلقة إذ يتم الصعود إليه ببضعة درجات وبني هذا المسجد متطوعاً الشيخ درويش أبوسن وهو رجل فاضل كان من أثرياء المدينة في ذلك الوقت وسأوصي أن يدفن إلى جوار بن هرمز بعد وفاته  ويتكون المسجد من مساحة مستطيلة مغطاة السقف يقسمها ثلاثة صفوف من الأعمدة إلى أربعة أروقة ، ويتكون كل صف من عمودين يعلوهما عقود مدببة  ويتوسط الجامع ( منور ) صغير مربع ، وفوق الرواق الرابع صندرة متسعة للسيدات . ويعلو المحراب لوحة حجرية نقش عليها النص التالي " ألا إن أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم ولاهم يحزنون ، بنى هذا صاحب الخيرات الحاج درويش أبي سن سنة 1256 هـ " وإلى يسار المحراب في الركن الجنوبي حجرة بها ضريح الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن هرمز تعلوه مقصورة خشبية ، والى جانبه ضريح رخامي بسيط مدفون به باني المسجد ( درويش أبوسن ). ويقع المدخل الرئيسي للجامع في الضلع الشمالي الغربي للجامع وتعلوه المئذنة ، وهي تتكون من ثلاث دورات الأولى والثانية أسطوانية تنتهي بشرفة يقف بها المؤذن ، والدورة الثالثة عبارة عن عمود اسطواني مرتفع ،وقد انتشر هذا الطراز من المآذن في معظم مساجد شمال الدلتا في العصر العثماني .



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الآثار الدينية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 مسجد القبارى




يقع مسجد الشيخ القباري في غرب الإسكندرية ..  في المنطقة التي تعرف باسمه ( منطقة القباري ) التابعة لحي غرب وهو من المساجد القديمة الموجودة بالإسكندرية . والقباري هو الشيخ الزاهد أبو القاسم محمد بن منصور بن يحيي المالكي السكندري والمعروف بالقباري .. وقد ولد الشيخ القباري في عام 587هـ ( 1191م ) .. ونشأ بالإسكندرية وعاش بها .. وتوفي ودفن بها عام 662 هـ ( 1264م ) .و قيل انه لقب بالقباري نسبة إلى ثمرة " القبار "( القبار أو الكبار هو ثمرة من الثمار النادرة )والتي كان يزرعها في بستانه ويبيعها لأحد التجار على سبيل المقايضة فعرف بهذا الاسم .

كان الشيخ القباري من كبار الأئمة وعاصر الدولتين الأيوبية والتركية .. وكان من شيوخ الوقف بالإسكندرية وتتلمذ على يد القباري الكثير من كبار العلماء والمتصوفة الذين كانت تمتلئ بهم الإسكندرية مثل الشيخ أبي الحسن الشاذلي و أبي العباس المرسى وياقوت العرش . و ترك له أبوه بعد وفاته بستانين الأول في منطقة الرمل والبستان الثاني هو الموجود بالحي المسمى باسمه ( حي القباري )  وقد فضل أن يعيش في البستان الثاني الموجود بالقباري غرب الإسكندرية ..فعاش به متقشفا زاهداً متعبداً لله تعالى .. مشتغلا بزراعة ذلك البستان ..  قانعا من الطعام بالخبز والبقول .. وكان هذا البستان الذي ورثه عن أبيه كفايته في دنياه 

كان القباري يعتمد في قوت يومه على عمله وجهده ولا يسأل أحداً فالعمل عنده واجب والنسك في مذهبه لا يمنع المرء عن العمل ..  وكان محبا للخير فكان يترك ساقيته لجيرانه يديرونها ليأخذوا منها الماء متى شاءوا . وقد علل الشيخ القباري اعتكافه في بستانه بأن النفس لا تصلح إلا بالعزلة .. والعزلة لا تصلح إلا بقطع الطمع.  ومما يروى عن الشيخ القباري أن الملك العادل سمع عن ورعه وتقواه فأرسل إليه كيساً به ألف دينار فأبى أن يأخذه . وذكر المؤرخ بن واصل أن السلطان الملك الظاهر بيبرس زار الإسكندرية عام 661هـ ( 1263م ) وطلب أن يرى الشيخ القباري  فقال الشيخ : من أراد أن يراني يحضر إلى .. فذهب إليه بيبرس في بستانه وسأله إذا كان يريد حاجة فأجابه الشيخ : أريد منك أن تهتم بتحصين الإسكندرية .  فلما خرج بيبرس من عنده عاين أسوار الإسكندرية وأمر بترميمها وتحصينها . وقد روي أنه كان لا يقف لأصحاب الجاه والسلطان .. 

ويرى في إطالة الجلوس معهم مضيعة للوقت عن العبادة والعمل فيما لا يجدي .. ويرى أن الخضوع لله وحده لا للإنسان . ومن أقوال القباري التي سجلها ابن المنير :" ما أشتهي لأحد من امة محمد صلى الله علبه وسلم إلا خيراً .. وأود لو كان الناس كلهم على الخير .. وأحب لكل أحد ما أحب لنفسي .وكان الشيخ القباري زاهداً يدعو إلى التواضع وصفاء القلب وحسن النوايا ومخافة الله عز وجل . وقد قضى القباري بقية حياته في بستانه غرب الإسكندرية يفلحه ويزرعه .. ويري في العمل فريضة .. لا يلجأ إلى السؤال .. ولا يتظاهر بالفقر ولا يعيش حياة الكسل ..  وعرف الناس صلاحه وتقواه فكانوا يأتون إليه في بستانه للتبرك وطلب النصيحة .

توفي الشيخ القباري في داره التي أقامها في وسط بستانه ودفن في الجهة الغربية من البستان في 6 شعبان عام 662هـ ( 1264م) عن عمر يبلغ 75عاما ً ..  وأقيم على ضريحه مسجد صغير قام بتوسعته محمد سعيد باشا في القرن التاسع عشر .

وصف المسجد 

يتكون المسجد من ساحة كبيرة للصلاة تبلغ مساحتها 252 متراً مربعاً يحيط بها سور مرتفع يبلغ ارتفاعه ستة أمتار مبني من الحجر المصقول ويحيط بهذه الساحة من جانبيها مصليتان . وللمسجد مدخلان رئيسيان أحدهما يقع في الجهة الشمالية ويؤدي إلى فناء كبير مساحته 280 متراً تقريباً ..أما المدخل الآخر فيقع في الجهة الغربية ويؤدي إلى فناء آخر تبلغ مساحنه (288 متراً) وتقع مئذنة المسجد في الجهة المقابلة لحائط القبلة أي في الجهة الشمالية داخل السور .. وترجع المئذنة الى العمارة التي قام بها محمد سعيد باشا في القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي ..  وتتكون المئذنة من دورتين رشيقتين يفصل بينهما شرفة للمؤذن تقوم على عدة صفوف من الدلايات البديعة الصنع وتنتهي المئذنة بعمود اسطواني مفصص تعلوه خوصة أكبر منه . ويجاور المئذنة ضريح الشيخ القباري الذي يقال إنه أقيم على الخلوة التي كانت بالبستان والتي دفن فيها الشيخ .. والضريح يتكون من حجرة مربعة تغطيها قبة تقوم على رقبة بها ثماني نوافذ .. وترجع عمارة القبة أيضا إلى القرن التاسع عشر 

 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الآثار الدينية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 مسجد الإمام الشاطبي




يقع مسجد الفقيه الزاهد الإمام الشاطبي بالإسكندرية بالقرب من شاطئ البحر في الحي الذي عرف باسمه ، وعلى الرغم من صغر حجم المسجد إلا أن المسجد من المزارات الدينية المعروفة في الإسكندرية وهو من المساجد التي يتردد عليها أبناء الإسكندرية كثيرا لزيارة قبر العالم والفقيه الشيخ الشاطبي .

من هو الشاطبي ؟

ولد الشيخ الشاطبي بمدينة شاطبه شرق الأندلس عام 585هـ .. واسمه أبو عبد الله محمد بن سليمان المعافري الشاطبي وقد لقب بالشاطبي نسبة إلي مدينة شاطبه ثم سافر إلي دمشق ومنها جاء إلي الإسكندرية. وقد أقام المقرىء الزاهد والقاضي المتصوف الشيخ أبو عبد الله الشاطبي في رباط سوار" خارج باب البحر "  وكان أحد الأبنية التي شهدتها الإسكندرية في العصر المملوكي وأتسم بالطابع الديني إذ كان يقام للذين وقفوا حياتهم على عبادة الله ، والجهاد في سبيله .. 

وتطورت هذه الأربطة بمرور الزمان مع تطور الصوفية وسمي الرباط ( خانقاه ) – وهي كلمة فارسية وأصبحت الخوانق أمكنة دينية بحته.. وقد أشتهر الشيخ الشاطبي بالتدين والورع .. وكان السلطان الظاهر بيبرس (1620 – 1277م ) يذهب خلال إقامته بالإسكندرية لزيارته والاستماع إليه. وكان معاصراً بالإسكندرية للشيخ القباري ( وهو الشيخ الزاهد أبو القاسم المولود سنه 587هـ . ( 1191م ) الذي نشأ بالإسكندرية توفي ودفن بها عام 662هـ  ( 1264م ).  كما كان معاصراً أيضاً للشيخ الفقيه ابن أبي شامه ( أحد تلاميذ أبي العباس المرسى ومريديه .. وتوفي بالإسكندرية عام ( 646 هـ - 1249م ).

من مؤلفاته

وإلي الشيخ الشاطبي ينسب بعض المؤلفات في القراءات والتفسير وكتاب بعنوان  ( زهر العريش في تحريم الحشيش ) يتحدث فيه عن أضرار ومخاطر المخدرات على الإنسان ومدى تحريم الإسلام لها ..

وفاته وضريحه 

وقد توفي الشاطبي عام ( 672هـ - 1360م ) في عصر دولة المماليك البحرية. وقد أطلق على المنطقة التي دفن بها اسم حي الشاطبي نسبه إلي هذا الإمام والشيخ الجليل  وتوجد على مقربه من البحر بمنطقة الشاطبي زاوية في إحدى عمارات الأوقاف تسمي زاوية الشاطبي يوجد بها ضريحه ويزورها الكثيرون من أهالي الإسكندرية.

الشاطبيين الذين زاروا الإسكندرية
وقد زار الإسكندرية على فترات مختلفة بعض الأدباء وعلماء الدين ممن كان لقبهم الشاطبي نسبة إلي مدينة شاطبه بالأندلس وذلك في طريقهم إلي الحج أو إلي القاهرة مهاجراً فكان أحدهم يقيم بالإسكندرية زمناً ، وقد يتصل خلال إقامته القصيرة بعلماء الإسكندرية .. ومنهم .. أبو محمد القاسم بن فهيرة بن خلف الشاطبي ( 538-590هـ ) – ( 1143 – 1194م ) .. إمام القراء والشاعر الأديب المولود بشاطبة وصاحب القصيدة الشهيرة والمعروفة بالشاطبية ..  وقد جاء إلي الإسكندرية في طريقه إلي الحج وحضر بالإسكندرية دروس الإمام الحافظ المحدث أبو طاهر السلفي المولود بأصبهان ( 472هـ - 1079م ) والذي جاء إلي الإسكندرية عام 511هـ .  وقد أنشأ بالإسكندرية الحافظ السلفي مدرسة إسلامية لكي يعلم بها الأئمة في الفقه والحديث وهي المدرسة السلفية ..

 وعندما عاد أبو محمد القاسم بن فهيرة الشاطبي من الحج عام 1175م ، أقامه القاضي شيخاً للمدرسين في المدرسة الفاضلية التي أنشأها بالقاهرة فتصدر لدراسة القرارات والنحو واللغة ..وقد توفي أبو محمد القاسم بن فهيرة الشاطبي عام 1194م . ودفن بمدفن القاضي الفاضل بالقاهرة ..  وقد اشتهرت له قصيدتان تعليمتان إحداهما قصيدة لامية تقع في 1173م بيتا وأسماها حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني عرفت "  بالشاطبية " شرحها كثير من تلاميذه وكان أول من شرحها تلميذه أبو الحسن السخاوي ولها شروح أخرى لأبي شامه المقدس .. و السيوطي .. القسطلاني .. غيرهم . 

وله قصيدة أخرى رائية كما له قصائد أخرى أدبية أقل أهمية من هاتين القصيدتين  ومن الشاطبين الذين اتصلوا بالإسكندرية عن طريق أدبهم وليس شخصهم " أبو أسحق إبراهيم الشاطبي " والمتوفى عام 790هـ ( 1388م )  وكان من علماء الأصول والتفسير والفقه والحديث واللغة ، وله عدد من المؤلفات في الفقه والتوحيد والنحو منها كتاب " الاعتصام " وكتاب المجالس .. ومن الشاطبيين الأدباء كان هناك أبو الحسن على بن محمد الشاطبي وكان من مشاهير الزجالين الذين ظهروا في القرن السابع. 


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الآثار الدينية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 مسجد الطرطوشى




يقع مسجد الطرطوشي في نطاق الإسكندرية القديمة و في حي من اعرق أحيائها و هو  حي الجمرك  ويوجد المسجد بحي الباب الأخضر شاهدا علي أن الإسكندرية كانت  منارة للعلم و العلماء و كانت ملتقي العلماء  حيث استقر بها وزارها علماء من الأندلس مثل أبي العباس المرسى ، و علماء من المغرب من مثل الشيخ أبي الحسن الشاذلي  و سيدي بشر المدفون في شرق المدينة و غيرهم كثيرون.  وأبو بكر الطرطوشي الذي ينسب إليه المسجد و فيه قبره هو "أبو بكر محمد بن الوليد بن  محمد بن خلف بن سليمان بن أيوب القرشي الفهري الطرطوشي المشهور بابن أبي رندقة.

ولد في سنة 450هـ .علي وجه التقريب في مدينة طرطوشة و إليها نسب و طرطوشة مدينة كبيرة من مدن الأندلس تقع علي سفح جبل و هي إلي الشرق من مدينة بلنسية و قرطبة و بينها و بين البحر عشرون ميلا و يصفها ابن تغري بردي بقوله "..و هي مدينة منيعة يحيط بها سور حصين من الصخر بناه بنو أمية و هي قريبة من البحر متقنة العمارة "  و في هذه المدينة الأندلسية الكبيرة نشأ الفقيه و العالم أبو بكر الطرطوشي و عاش بها فترة طفولته و صباه و تلقي علومه الأولي في مسجدها الكبير  ثم في المرحلة التالية من حياته رحل إلي مدن الأندلس الكبيرة الأخرى يستزيد من العلم و المعرفة و اتصل بكبار علماء و فقهاء الأندلس
 في ذلك الوقت و في نهاية رحلته إلي عالم المعرفة أنتهي به المطاف في مدينة سرقسطة بالأندلس حيث التقي بعالمها الكبير القاضي أبي الوليد الباجي واخذ الطرطوشي عن الشيخ الباجي شيخ علماء الأندلس خاصة بعد و فاة بن حزم طريقته في مناقشة ونقد الموضوعات الدينية و العلمية علي السواء  و لا يعرف شيئاً عن أسرة العالم و الفقيه أبو بكر الطرطوشي فلم تذكر المراجع التي أرخت له شيئا عن أسرته 


إما كلمة (أبي رندقة) فترجعها المراجع الأوروبية إلي اصل فرنسي في محاولة أصله إلي اسبأنيا و لكن هذا غير صحيح حيث أن نسبه واضح و ينتهي إلي قريش و يقول عنه الدكتور الشيال" و الذي نرجحه اعتمادا علي ما جاء في كتابه (أي الطرطوشي) "سراج الملوك" من قصص و روايات عن أفراد أسرة والدته و عن والده أن والده كأن عالما من المشتغلين بالعلم و لذلك و جه ابنه ناحية التعليم و التزود بالمعارف و أن أسرته كانت علي قدر من الثراء و لذلك استطاع أبو بكر الطرطوشي أن يعيش في بلده حتى الخامسة و العشرين من عمره في كفالة و رعاية أهله يطلب العلم و هم ينفقون عليه و تزود أيضا بنفقه وفيرة قبل خروجه للرحلة في طلب العلم و في عام 476هـ.

 غادر الطرطوشي وطنه متجها ناحية الشرق لأداء فريضة الحج , و ما أن أنتهي من أداء الفريضة حتى استقر بمكة لبعض الوقت و اخذ يلقي بها بعض الدروس في الفقه و منها استأنف رحلته إلي بغداد , 
و في ذلك الوقت كانت بغداد تعج بالعلماء و الفقهاء و تنبض بالنشاط العلمي و كانت المدرسة النظامية بها هي قلب الحركة العلمية و الفكرية. و من رجال هذه المدرسة الذين تعاقبوا علي التدريس بها و الذين اخذ عنهم الطرطوشي أبو إسحاق الشيرازي و أبو بكر الشاش و أبو نصر بن الصباغ . و في بغداد اتجه أبو بكر الطرطوشي إلي التصوف متأثرا في ذلك بحياة العلماء الذين قابلهم هناك فبدأ منذ ذلك الوقت السير في هذا الطريق حتى اعتبره من كتبوا عنه واحدا من المتصوفة الزاهدين و قد سمع كثيرا من الشعر من شيوخه العراقيين ورواه عنهم فيما بعد في كتابه الشهير سراج الملوك.

و بعد أن أتم الطرطوشي دراسته في بغداد و تلقي من العلوم المختلفة علي يد علمائها الكبار و شيوخها الأجلاء رحل إلي الشام و كون لنفسه فلسفة خاصة تقوم علي الزهد و السعي للأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المنكر, و قضي الفترة التي عاشها في الشام يعلم الناس و يفقههم في أمور دينهم فاقبل عليه الناس و أحبوه و أصبحت شهرته في الشام واسعة وذاع صيته و عاش هناك متقشفا عابدا زاهد قليل الاختلاط بالناس.  و بعد أن استقر الطرطوشي فترة من الزمن في بلاد الشام آثر أن ينتقل إلي مصر فرحل إليها و استقر بمدينة رشيد غير أنه سرعان ما أنتقل للإقامة في الإسكندرية بناء علي طلب أعيانها و فقهائها و لذلك قصة ترويها كتب التاريخ.

ذلك أن الإسكندرية عند وصول الطرطوشي إليها قادما من الشام و مارا برشيد كانت وشيكة الخروج من أزمات خطيرة و منها المجاعة الكبرى التي حدثت في عهد المستنصر الفاطمي في القرن الخامس الهجري نتيجة انخفاض النيل سبع سنوات فاشتد الغلاء و أنتشر الوباء حتى عم مصر كلها فاستعان الخليفة المستنصر بواليه علي عكا أمير الجيوش بدر الجمالي  , وبعد موت الخليفة المستنصر بادر وزير الأفضل شاهنشاه بن بدر الجمالي فاجلس اصغر أولاد المستنصر أبا القاسم احمد علي عرش الخلافة فغضب الابن الأكبر نزار و فر إلي الإسكندرية فحاصر الأفضل الإسكندرية بجيش كبير حصارا شديدا و نصب عليها المجانيق فأصاب الإسكندرية كثير من الخراب و التدمير و أنتقم الأفضل بعد دخوله المدينة من أهلها .
.فقتل كثيرا من علمائها 

و عند ذلك أحس أهل الإسكندرية بحاجتهم الشديدة إلي فقيه كبير يتصدر حلقات الدرس في مساجدها ليفقه الناس في أمور دينهم فلما علموا بوجود أبي بكر الطرطوشي بمدينة رشيد كونوا وفدا من أعيانهم و فقهائهم يتقدمهم قاضي المدينة أبي جديد و توجهوا إلي رشيد حيث قابلوا الطرطوشي و طلبوا منه المجئ إلي الإسكندرية و الحوا في طلبهم فقبل رجائهم  و أنتقل إلي الإسكندرية. و بدأ يدرس الفقه و ينشر العلم علي مذهب –مذهب الإمام مالك و توافد الناس عليه و تجمعوا حوله و تزايد تلاميذه الذين يتخذون عنه و يقرأون عليه و يستفيدون من علمه.

و تجدر الإشارة إلي أن الطرطوشي كأن يعلم المذهب المالكي علي الرغم أن المذهب الرسمي للدولة الفاطمية وقتها كأن هو المذهب الشيعي و لكن مدينة الإسكندرية ظلت مدينة سنية علي مذهب الإمام مالك ...
ويرجع السبب في ذلك إلي مرابطة كثير من القبائل العربية بها فقد دأب الخلفاء الراشدون الأربعة و كذا خلفاء الدولتين الأموية و العباسية علي أن يبقي ربع الجيش الموجود بمصر بمدينة الإسكندرية لحمايتها و حماية حدود مصر الشمالية.. كما كانت الإسكندرية دائما محط رحال المغاربة الذاهبين إلي الحج أو العائدين منه .  و لعل هذا يفسر لنا رغبة أهل الإسكندرية الملحة في مجئ الطرطوشي إليهم. كما يفسر السبب في وفود الكثير من علماء و أئمة أهل المغرب إليها. 

وقد تزوج الطرطوشي سيدة فاضلة تقية من بيت من اكبر بيوت الإسكندرية ..وهي ابنة خال تلميذه و خليفته أبي الطاهر. و قد كان الطرطوشي عالما شجاعا و فقيها معتزا بنفسه لا يخشى في الحق لومة لائم فقد حدث أن سمع بما يأتيه الوزير الأفضل شاهنشاه من الظلم و التعسف مع الرعية فعزم علي السفر ألي القاهرة لمقابلة الوزير لا ليسأله حاجة لنفسه بل ليطلب منه الرفق بالرعية و إشاعة العدل بينهم و في ذلك الوقت قال ابن أنه دخل علي الأفضل بن أمير الجيوش بمصر منبسط تحته مئزره فوعظ الأفضل حتى أبكاه
و قد صنف الشيخ أبو بكر الطرطوشي كتاب" سراج الملوك" للمأمون الذي تولي وزارة مصر بعد الأفضل, وقد اثبت الطرطوشي موعظته هذه في كتابه"سراج الملوك" كما أنتقد صراحة إعمال قاضي الإسكندرية التي كأن يقترفها من سكان الإسكندرية الضعفاء و الفقراء.

و قد كان من اثر تصرفات الطرطوشي هذه مع كبار رجال الدولة و انتقاده لهم أن أمر الوزير الأفضل شاهنشاه باستدعائه إلي القاهرة وحدد إقامته في جامع الرصد بالفسطاط ثم أفرج عنه الوزير البطائحي بعد شهر من اعتقاله بعد وفاة الأفضل . وعاد الطرطوشي إلى الإسكندرية واستأنف حياته السابقة: حياة الدرس والإقراء، وبدأ يؤلف كتابًا في فن السياسة والحكم، وما يجب أن يكون عليه الراعي والرعية، وأتم هذا الكتاب في سنة واحدة وسماه "سراج الملوك" وتوجه به إلى القاهرة (516 هـ = 1122م) ليقدمه إلى الوزير الجديد "مأمون البطائحي"، فاستقبله أحسن استقبال وجلس بين يديه؛ إمعانًا في التقدير والإجلال، وأغدق عليه عطفه ورعايته.

وقد هيأت حياة الاستقرار التي عاشها الطرطوشي في الإسكندرية الفرصة له للتأليف في كثير من فروع العلم فقد ألف في التفسير و الفقه علم السياسة و فن الحكم و المجتمع و أحواله إلي غير ذلك من العلوم وقد بلغ عدد الكتب التي ألفها الطرطوشي نحو اثنين وعشرين كتابا.. لم يتبقى منها غير تسعة كتب .. من أهمها كتابه الشهير " سراج الملوك " 

 كتاب سراج الملوك :
وكتاب "سراج الملوك" يتألف من أربعة وستين فصلا تتناول سياسة الملك وفن الحكم وتدبير أمور الرعية، وقد تناول في كتابه الخصال التي يقوم عليها الملك، والخصال المحمودة في السلطان والتي تمكّن له ملكه، وتسبغ الكمال عليه، والصفات التي توجب ذم السلطان، وعرّج على ما يجب على الرعية فعله إذا جنح السلطان إلى الجور، وتناول صحبة السلطان وسيرته مع الجند، وفي اقتضاء الجباية وإنفاق الأموال. وتحدث الطرطوشي في كتابه عن الوزراء وصفاتهم وآدابهم، وتكلم عن المشاورة والنصيحة باعتبارهما من أسس الملك، وعرض لتصرفات السلطان تجاه الأموال والجباية، ولسياسته نحو عماله على المدن، وتناول سياسة الدولة نحو أهل الذمة، وما يتصل بذلك من أحكام، وتحدث عن شئون الحرب وما تتطلبه من سياسة وتدبير. 

وللطرطوشي إلى جانب هذا الكتاب القيم عدد آخر من الكتب منها:مختصر تفسير الثعالبي، وشرح لرسالة الشيخ ابن أبي زيد القيرواني، في الفقه المالكي، والكتاب الكبير في مسائل الخلاف، وكتاب الفتن،وكتاب الحوادث والبدع، أو بدع الأمور محدثاتها .
وعن وفاة أبي بكر الطرطوشي يقول المقريزي أن الطرطوشي توفي سنة 520هـ..

وصف مسجد الطرطوشي

يوجد ضريح الطرطوشي الآن بحي الباب الأخضر , و هو باب الإسكندرية الغربي(باب الكراستة بمنطقة الجمرك) و يتكون المسجد من بناء مستطيل الشكل به ثلاث صفوف من الأعمدة كل صف مكون من عمودين تعلوها عقود مدببة .و تقسم صفوف الأعمدة المسجد إلي أربعة أروقة موازية لحائط القبلة و للمسجد دور ثان يشغل ثلث مساحته تقريبا و يعرف باسم "الصندرة" و هو خاص بالسيدات و يقع الضريح خلف قبله المسجد مباشرة و يحتوي علي مقبرة الطرطوشي و مقبرة تلميذ محمد الأسعد, و بالضريح عمودأن تيجانهما من طراز قديم مما يدل علي أنهما من أقدم أجزاء الضريح


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الآثار الدينية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 كنيسة كلية سان مارك



لا يمكننا الحديث عن الكنيسة دون ان نتكلم عن المدرسة نفسها، 
حيث ان الكنيسة بنيت كجزء من المدرسة وليس ككيان منفصل 



يرجع تاريخ كلية سان مارك الى عام 1921 م ، عندما فكر الرهبان 
القائمين على إدارة مدرسة سانت كاترين ( المنشية ) انهم بحاجة 
لمدرسة جديدة لاستيعاب عدد الطلبة المتزايد فذهبوا إلى الملك فؤاد
 يستأذنوه أن يسمح لهم ببناء مدرسة جديدة .. فوافق وبدأت أعمال 
البناء عام 1925 في منطقة فضاء خالية من اى مباني بالشاطبى.



وافتتحت المدرسة سنة 1928م وكان الرهبان بانفسهم 
يشرفون على البناء مقترحين بعض التصميمات اعتمادا 
على معرفتهم بعلوم العمارة

والآن بعد 76 سنة لا تزال المدرسة قائمة محتفظة برونقها 
وروعة واعجاز عمارتها حيث تحرص ادارة المدرسة على 
صيانتها الدورية وذلك لتلافى التأثير السىء للرطوبة وهواء
 البحر على المبانى وبخاصة مبنى الكنيسة


والآن مع جولة داخل الكنيسة 
وشرح قصة كل جزء بالكنيسة 



بعد الدخول من الباب الرئيسى للمدرسة نمر بحديقة صغير حيث يقام 
سنويا خيمة للسيرك القومى ثم نصل لمبنى المدرسة و نصعد السلالم 
لندخل المبنى وبعد عدة امتار نجد انفسنا عند باب الكنيسة حيث يوجد
 تمثال للقديس جان باتيست دولاسال وهو من اهم الرهبان اللازريت
 وهى الرهبنة التى يتبعها رهبان المدرسة 



بعد دخولنا الكنيسة نجد تمثالين احدهما على اليمين والاخر على 
اليسار لقديسة العذراء مريم والقديسة تيريز و الكنيسة على شكل
 مستطيل طويل وبسقف نصف دائرى يقف باعمدة بطول الكنيسة 



على حوائط الكنيسة الجانبية يمينا ويسارا نجد نوافد بطول الحائط 
من الزجاج الملون و تحكى كـــل نافذة قصة قديس او قديسة (البابا 
اثناسيوس – البابا كيرلس – القديس جـــــان بابتيست دولاسال – 
القديسة جان دارك – القديسة تيريز واخرون) ولكـــــن للأسف هذه 
النوافذ قد اضيرت من الرطوبة والملح لقرب الكنيسة من البحر وتم
 ترميم مجموعة منها والباقى لايزال العمل سارى به يحيط بكل نافذة
 من الجانبين مشاهد من حياة السيد المسيح محفــــورة على الحائط 



نتحرك لمقدمة الكنيسة لنجــــد على اليسار الإنبل وهو المكان العالى 
الذى كان يقف عليه الواعظ اثـــــــناء العظة ليسمعه كل من بالكنيسة
 ولكنه الآن اصبح غير مستخدم بعد ظهــور الميكرفونات. بعدها نصل
 لمقدمة الكنيسة لنرى المذبح الكبــــــــير وخلفه تمثال للقديس مرقس 
الذى على اسمه المدرسة والكنيسة وتمثال اخر للقديس جان بابتيست
 دولاسال يعلوهم تمثال للسيد المسيح 



يوجد 5 نوافد من الزجـــــــــاج الملون فى اول الكنيسة احدهم 
عليه صورة السيد المسيح والباقى صور للإنجيليين الأربعة 
(القديس متى / القديس مرقس / القديس لوقا / القيس يوحنا) 



وبجوار النوافذ يوجد لوحتين بالفسيفساء احدهما للمسيح 
مع تلميذى عمواس والاخرى للمسيح على الصليب وعلى
 جانبى المذبح الرئيسى يوجد مذبحين صغيرين

عند هذه النقطة اذا قمنا بلفة كاملة لنرى اخر الكنيسة سنرى 
احد اهم معالم كنيســــة سان مارك وهو الأورج العملاق احد 
التحف الباقية وكان يستعـــمل فى الألحان الكنسية وهو الآن
تحت الترميم ايضا حيث انه يتكون من آلة عملاقة تقع خلف 
حائط الكنيسة ويقع بمدرج علوى فى اخر الكنيسة




 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


الآثار الدينية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 بطريركية الأقباط الأورثوذكس



بطريركية الأقــــــباط الأورثوذكس

الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالأسكندرية

مـهــــد المسيحيـــــــة في إفريقيا

( مقدمة )

مجيء القديس مرقس الرسول عام62 م إلى الأسكندريـــــة كانت البداية للكنيسة
 القبطية فى مصر حيث بشر أهلها بالمسيحية مؤسسًا كرسي الأسكندرية الرسولي
 المعروف باسم الكنيسة القبطية. وللكنيسة القبطيـــة (المرقسية) مكانة كبيرة فى 
تاريخ الكنيسة العالمى لأن منها كان بطاركة الإسكندريــــــة الأقباط العلماء الذين 
واجهوا الهرطقات المختلفة.

وكان أول المؤمنين بالمسيحية  صانع أحذية مصري يدعى إنيانوس و قد حول 
بيته ليكون أول كنيسة في إفريقيا  والتي عرفت باسم كنيسة بوكاليا و مكانها 
هو مكان الكاتدرائية المرقسية الحالية وهذا المكان يتوسط الإسكندرية القديمة.
 أصبحت الكنيسة المرقسية مقراً لبطريرك الكنيسة لمدة ألف عام ثم انتقل المقر
 عدة مرات الى ان اصبح الآن فى أرض الأنبا رويس بالعباسية.

 

وقد عاصر مارمرقس السيد  المسيح من بداية خدمته وكان من ضمن
 السبعين رسولاً الذين اختـــارهم للكرازة والتبشير وهو كاتب الإنجيل 
المعروف باسمه.

وقد جاء مارمرقس إلى مصــــــــــر بعدما قام بالتبشير في ليبيا وقبرص ولبنان وعندما 
دخل إلى الأسكندرية تمزق حذاءه فـــــــقام إسكافي يدعى إنيانوس باصلاحه, وبينما كان
منهمكًا في عمله دخل المخراز في إصبعـــــــه فصرخ : أيها الإله الواحد, متأثرًا بعقيدة
التوحيد المصرية القديمة حيث كانوا يعتقدون في وجود إله واحــــــــد رمزوا له بقرص 
الشمس فلما سمعه القديس قام بشفائه بقـــــــــوة الله وبدأ يبشره بالإله الواحد الحقيقي 
حتى آمن واعتمد هو وكل أهل بيته, وبعد ذلك حول بيته إلى كنيسة  ثم رسمه مارمرقس
أسقفًا قبيل سفره إلى روما ورسم معه ثلاثة كهنة وسبع شمامسة

وعند رجوعه من روما وجد كنيسته الوليدة في نمو مستمر, مما أثار حفيظة الوثنيين عبدة
 الإله سرابيوس فقاموا بالهجــــــوم على الكنيسة ليلة عيد القيامة من عام 68م, واقتادوا 
القديس من أمام المذبح وجرّوه في الشوارع مربوطـًًا في الخيل حتى تهرأ جسده.

ثم وضعوه في السجن لكن الله شفاه من آلامه , وفي اليوم التالي واصلوا تعذيبه بمنتهى 
الوحشية حتى انفصلت رأسه عن جســــــده وانطلقت روحه إلى السماء  فأخذ المؤمنون 
الرفات المبارك ووضعوه في كنيستهم.

ولكن برغــــــم موته ظلت رسالته تنمو وتزدهر مــن خلال الكنيسة والمدرسة اللاهوتية
 التي أنشأها واشتهرت فيما بعد بمدرسة إسكندريــــة اللاهوتية وكان لمعلميها دور كبير
 في الحوارات اللاهوتية في المجامع المسكونية. ولم تكن تهتـــم بالعلوم الدينية فقط بل
 ايضاً بالفلك وعلوم الرياضة والحساب والعلوم الطبيعـــــــــية الأخرى بالإضافة للعلوم 
الفلسفية. ويعتبر القديس ديديموس الضرير من أحد عظـــماء وعلماء هذه المدرسة وهو
 مخترع لطريقة قراءة للمكفوفين قبل برايل بعدة قرون. وغيـــره كثيرين من الآباء الذين
 دافعوا عن الإيمان مثل إكليمنضس السكندرى وبنتينوس ومن بعدهم العظــيم أثناسيوس
 وكيرلس أعمدة الأرثوذكسية.



الكنيسة

ما أن ندخل من الباب الخارجى للكنيسة نجد على يسارنا مبنى يعود للقرن الماضى 
ويحتوى على مقر البابا ووكيله بالإسكندرية وقاعات الكلية الإكليركية
 (وهى تختص بالعلوم المسيحية).


وقد تهدمت الكنيسة وأعيد بناؤها أكثرمن مرة على مر التاريخ, وفي عام 1870 
تم بناؤها على الطـــــــــراز البيزنطي مع تزيينها بعـدد كبير من الأيقونات الجميلة.   
في عام 1952 قام البابا يوساب الثاني بافتتاح الكاتدرائيـــــة الجديدة وصلى أول 
قداس بها, وقد تم الاحتفاظ بحامــــل الأيقونات الرخامي والإنبل والكرسي البابوي
 مع باقي الأيقونات الأثرية بالكنيسة. كما تم نقل الأعمدة الرخامية الستة التي كانت
 ترتكز عليهم الكنيسة إلى المدخـــل. وتم الاحتفاظ بالمنارات بعد تعليتها  وتزويدها
 بنقوش قبطية جميلة وتقوبتهـــا وفي عام 1990 ومع الزيادة المضطردة في عدد 
المصلين تم توسيع الكنيسة من الجهة الغربية, فى عهد البابا شنودة الثالث 



عند دخولنا من الباب نجد على كــــــــل جانب أيقونتين أثريتين 
وهم السيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء وقد تمت تغشيتهما بالذهب 
والفضة وأيقونة أثرية لمارمرقس ومارجرجس 



اذا تحركــــنا لداخل الكنيسة نجد أيقونتين على اليسار للأنبا انطونيوس 
واخرى للأنبا شنودة وعلى اليمــــــين أيقونة  لمارمينا  وكلهم من الفن
 القبطى. وبعد ان نتخطاهم لنصل إلى منتصف الكنيســــــــة من الناحية 
الجنوبية  مدخل المقبرة الأثرية الشهيرة التي تضم رفات الآباء بطاركة
 الكرسي السكــــــندري  في  الألفية الأولى وقد تم تدوين أسمائهم على 
لوحة رخامية باللغات القبطية والعربية والإنجليزية 



ثم ندخل المزار وهو بهو صغير به مجموعة من اللوحات الموزاييك 
التي تقص حياة القديس مارمرقس. ثم ممرطويل تحت الأرض بــــــه 
أجساد الآباء السكندرييين. 

وبعد خروجنا من المزار فإننا نجد أمام الهيكل الرئيسي جهة اليسار الكرسي البابوي وهو من الخشب المعشق وينتمي إلى الفن القبطي ويظهر أمامه أسدان ( رمز القديس مرقس الرسول) وإذا ما نظرنا ناحية اليسار نجد الإنبل وهو من بقايا الكنيسة الأثرية وكان يستخدم قديمًاً للوعظ والتعليم وبطل استخدامه حاليًا إلا فيما ندر لوجود مكبرات الصوت, ويزدان بأربعة أيقونات للأربعة إنجيليين عندما نصل لأول الكنيسة يواجهنا حامل الأيقونات الرخامى الذى كان موجوداً فى الكنيسة التى بنيت أواخر القرن الـ19 وتم تقطيعه بطريقة "T" نفس طريقة نقل معبد أبو سمبل وتم تركيبه بعد ذلك فى الكنيسة الجديدة. وعليه لليمين نجد أيقونات للسيد المسيح ثم مارمرق ثم أنبا انطونيوس ثم مارجرجس ولليسار نجد أيقونة للعذراء مريم ثم القديسة دميانة ثم القديس بولا الطيبى واخيرا رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل. والصف الأعلى أيقونات للرسل وبعض الأنبياء والبطاركة الأوائل. وأعلاه نجد أيقونة الصلبوت  ثم أيقونة العشاء الأخير من الفن الإيطالى الحديث. وأخيرا فى الجهة الشمالية الغربية للكنيسة نجد سلمًا نازلاً يقودنا إلى حجرة المعمودية وهي مصمَّمة على الطراز القبطي وبها أيقونة من الموزاييك تمثل السيد المسيح وهو يعتمد من يوحنا في الأردن



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المراكز الثقافية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 إذاعة الإسكندرية



 تعتبر إذاعة الإسكندرية الإقليمية من أوائل الإذاعات الإقليمية بل تحديدا أول إذاعة إقليمية في مصر وفي المنطقة العربية كلها وكانت أيضا أول إذاعة في مصر تقوم بإنتاج التمثيلية و المسلسل الإذاعي ويعود الفضل في نشأة هذه الإذاعة العريقة إلى مؤسسها ومديرها الأول الإذاعي حافظ عبد الوهاب الذي سعى بكل قوته لإنشاء إذاعة الإسكندرية حتى صدر القرار بإنشائها .. 

النشأة 

أنشأت إذاعة الإسكندرية في السادس والعشرين من يوليو عام 1954م في احتفالات ثورة يوليو المجيدة بعيدها .. وفي يوم 14 يوليو 1954م صدر القرار الوزاري رقم 71 لسنة 1954م بإنشاء أول إذاعة إقليمية في مصر وهي إذاعة الإسكندرية ، وجاء في القرار أن الهدف من إنشاء هذه الإذاعة هو توسيع قاعدة الحكم الديمقراطي ، والنهوض بالأقاليم وبث التنمية والازدهار في ربوع الوطن ولذلك كان إنشاء إذاعة الإسكندرية المحلية هو بمثابة التمهيد لقيام نظام الحكم المحلي في مصر  وفي 26 يوليو 1954م وفي الساعة الثانية من ظهر يوم الاثنين اطلق صوت أول إذاعة إقليمية في مصر معلنا ( هنا الإسكندرية ) وقد بدأت إذاعة الإسكندرية إرسالها من إحدى الشقق في عمارة سكنية بشارع شريف وبدأ إرسال إذاعة الإسكندرية بواقع ساعة واحدة يوميا باللغة العربية ونصف ساعة لكل من اللغات اليونانية والإيطالية والفرنسية .. وقد أشرف على هذه الإذاعة الإذاعي الراحل حافظ عبد الوهاب مؤسس إذاعة الإسكندرية والذي كان له فضل كبير في إنشائها وسيرها قدما في  رحلتها الإذاعية 


مراحل الإذاعة 

وقد مرت إذاعة الإسكندرية بثلاث مراحل منذ نشأتها 
( حسب ما جاء في كتاب الإذاعات الإقليمية للدكتور يوسف مرزوق ) 
وهذه المراحل هي :

المرحلة الأولي 

(في الفترة من 26 يوليو 1954م وحتى 30 سبتمبر 1954م )
وتم خلال هذين الشهرين تقديم برنامج عربي يومي من الساعة الثانية الى الساعة الثالثة وكانت فقراته هي الإسكندرية تغني ، قصة بوليسية مسلسلة ، جريدة الإسكندرية والنشرات العامة ، الميكرفون يستحم ، ست البيت ، صحتك بالدنيا ن حديث الجمعة ، عروس البحر  ثانيا برنامج يوناني يقدم أغاني وبرامج وموجز للأنباء باليونانية في الفترة من الثالثة الى الثالثة والنصف  ثالثا : برنامج إيطالي من الساعة الثالثة والنصف إلى الرابعة .. برنامج فرنسي من الرابعة إلى الرابعة والنصف ويقدم فقرات متنوعة بالإضافة إلى فقرة إخبارية  باللغة الفرنسية  وفي أواخر سبتمبر عام 1954م أ‘لن المسئولون في القاهرة عن توسيع نشاط البرامج الأوربية بالقاهرة وأن الأقسام الأوروبية يمكنها أن تستوعب النشاط الأوروبي السكندري وبهذا توقف الإرسال الأوروبي من إذاعة الإسكندرية  وبهذا أصبحت إذاعة الإسكندرية من أول أكتوبر 1954م تقدم برامجها باللغة العربية فقط 


المرحلة الثانية 

(من أول أكتوبر 1954م وحتى أول نوفمبر 1956م )
ارتبطت بداية هذه المرحلة بانتهاء الإرسال الأوروبي والاقتصار على البرنامج العربي بالإذاعة  ومن يوم السبت 5 مارس 1955أصبح عدد ساعات الإرسال ثلاث ساعات يوميا وتعددت البرامج في هذه الفترة وتنوعت ومن أهم ما أنتجته الإذاعة في تلك الفترة البرامج التالية إسكندرية في التاريخ - شباب الجامعة  - شخصية الأسبوع أبطال الإسكندرية أدب الشاطئ حميدو - الإذاعة في خدمتك- جنة الأطفال  - قصة الأسبوع - أقطاب الإسكندرية - الفن والفكر بالثغر - الكورنيش ليلة أمس - ركن الهواة - التعليق الرياضي   وقد تميزت هذه المرحلة بظهور التمثيلية المسلسلة الإذاعية ولذلك فإن إذاعة الإسكندرية هي أول الإذاعات المصرية التي تقوم بإنتاج المسلسل الإذاعي ونتيجة لذلك ظهر المؤلفون والممثلون السكندريون الذين أصبحوا بعد ذلك من كبار فناني مصر وتميزت هذه المرحلة أيضا بظهور قراء القرآن المحليين من أبناء الإسكندرية والذين كانت تجرى لهم الامتحانات في إذاعة الإسكندرية وتميزت هذه المرحلة بوجود عدد كبير من المطربين والمطربات بلغ عددهم 78 مطرب وطربة وعدد الأغاني التي سجلت وأذيعت 485أغنية وفي الثاني من نوفمبر عام 1956م توقف إرسال إذاعة الإسكندرية بسبب العدوان الثلاثي على مصر واستمر العاملون بها في إصدار نشرة يومية مكتوبة في 8 صفحات بالتعاون مع جامعة الإسكندرية تحت اسم ( صوت الإسكندرية المكتوب 


المرحلة الثالثة 

(من 6 يونيو 1957م-وحتى الآن )
وتتميز هذه المرحلة بإنشاء المبنى الجديد والحالي للإذاعة فقد عادت إذاعة الإسكندرية إلى استنئاف إرسالها في 6 يونيو 1956م من خلال هذا المبنى الجديد الذي أقيم داخل قصر وحدائق الأمير عمر طوسون بمنطقة باكوس بحي شرق الإسكندرية  وقد تم استلام هذا المقر من إدارة الأموال المصادرة وهو جزء من القصر المصادر للأمير عمر طوسون ( بينما شغلت كلية التمريض بجامعة الإسكندرية الجزء الآخر من القصر قبل أن يصير مبنى لكلية الفنون الجميلة حاليا

وقد حمل راية العمل في إذاعة الإسكندرية أعلام في مجال العمل الإذاعي وعلى رأسهم الإذاعي الكبير صاحب الفضل في نشأة إذاعة الإسكندرية ، وأيضا الإذاعي عبد الحميد حمدي ومعهم كوكبة من المذيعين والمذيعات الذين أرخوا للإذاعة ومنهم جمال توكل ، علي نور ، أحمد السرجاني ، نبيل عاطف ، رجاء هجرس ، تهاني أبو السعود ، علي الليثي ، صابر مصطفى ، حسين أبو المكارم ، محمود شركس ، عبد الحي شحاتة  وقد توالي على رئاسة إذاعة الإسكندرية بعد حافظ عبد الوهاب مجموعة من المديرين الأكفاء وهم على التوالي جمال توكل – صابر مصطفى – نبيلة سنبل – نبيل عاطف – صبري عبد العال – عفاف المعداوي – فريدة حماد – لاشين حسين – ورجاء بسيوني مدير عام الإذاعة الحالية 

وتضم إذاعة الإسكندرية مجموعة من الإدارات البرامجية ومنها 

إدارة التنفيذ ويرأسها عاطف الحداد 

إدارة البرامج الثقافية ويرأسها مجدي فكري 

إدارة الأخبار ويرأسها زينب شاهين 

إدارة البرامج الرياضية ميرفت حنفي 

إدارة برامج المنوعات محاسن متولي 

إدارة الدراما فيفيان محمود 
وهناك مجموعة من الإدارات البرامجية الأخرى وهي برامج الخدمات ، البرامج الريفية ، البرامج التعليمية ، برامج الشباب ، برامج البيئة ، برامج المناسبات ، البرامج الأوروبية وهناك مجموعة من الإدارات المتنوعة وهي إدارة التنسيق ، إدارة الإعلانات ، إدارة العقود ، الشئون المالية والإدارية 

 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المراكز الثقافية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 المركز الثقافي الألماني ( معهد جوتة )






عنوان المركز:

10 شارع البطالسة – الأزاريطة – الإسكندرية

تليفون :  4879870 / 03 -  4841037/ 03 -  فاكس :    4874852/ 03

العنوان الالكتروني : www.goethe.de/kairo

البريد الالكتروني   : info@alexandria.goethe.org

 قسم دراسة اللغة بالإسكندرية : تليفون :  4837446  / 03

البريد الالكتروني : sprache@alexandria.goethe.org

المكتبة : تليفون :    4875681/ 03

البريد الالكتروني : bibi@alexandria.goethe.org



معهد جوته هو المركز الثقافي الوحيد لجمهورية ألمانيا الاتحادية والذي يمتد نشاطه على مستوى العالم .. ويقوم المعهد بتنظيم برامج ثقافية في جميع مجالات الفنون – المجتمع – العلوم .وتتناول الأنشطة الثقافة المعارض والحفلات الموسيقية والعروض الفنية والمحاضرات الثقافية . كما ينظم المعهد ورش عمل ثقافية واجتماعية كما يقدم مركز المعلومات معلومات شاملة عن جمهورية ألمانيا الاتحادية وخاصة في مجال الأدب والفن والحضارة والمجتمع والسياسة والتاريخ المعاصر .. ومواعيد العمل بالمكتبة : من الأحد إلى الأربعاء . من الساعة 1 ظهراً – إلى الساعة 7 مساءً .. الخميس والسبت  .. المكتبة مغلقة . و تحتوي مكتبة المعهد على تشكيلة حديثة ومتنوعة من الكتب التي تهدف إلى التعريف بألمانيا وما يدور في المجتمع الألماني .. وأيضا تقدم المكتبة معلومات حديثة عن الثقافة الألمانية . 
قسم اللغات : دورات في اللغة وقسم الاتصال التربوي 

تليفون : 4879870 – 034841031 فاكس :  4874852/03

البريد الالكتروني : info@alexandria.goethe.org

يقوم معهد جوتة بتدريس اللغة الألمانية منذ عام 1959م باستخدام أساليب تدريس حديثة ومدرسين متخصصين .. وتقديم امتحانات معترف بها دولياً .. ولذلك يقدم معهد جوته ضمن أنشطته الرئيسية برامج متواصلة لتعليم اللغة الألمانية . وأيضا يقدم معهد جوته  برنامجا لدعم الترجمة يهدف إلى نشر كتب لكتاب ألمان بلغات مختلفة . وخلاصة القول فإن معهد جوته الألماني يهدف إلى إيجاد نوع من التواصل المستمر بين الثقافة الألمانية وثقافات الشعوب الأخرى . ويحاول معهد جوته من خلال فرعيه بالقاهرة والإسكندرية أن يمد جسور التواصل الثقافي بين مصر وألمانيا . ويشغل السيد يوهانس ايبرت منصب مدير معهد جوته القاهرة والإسكندرية  .. المسئول الإقليمي لمعاهد جوته الشرق الأوسط 

فهل ترغب في تعلم اللغة الألمانية على يد مدرسين مؤهلين ؟ فأنت إذاً في المكان المناسب. حيث تحقق مع دوراتنا نجاحا سريعا في تعلم اللغة فضلاً عن إثراء قدراتك على التواصل والتداخل الحضاري. ويقوم المركز بتقديم  دورات في إطار عروض متطورة في دورات اللغة مقسمة بحسب الأنماط المختلفة لتلك الدورات. 
تقديم كافة المعلومات المهمة حول مواعيد الفصول الدراسية والأسعار والتسجيل وحول الأنواع والمستويات المختلفة للدورات.  ويقدم معهد جوته بالإسكندرية كذلك دورات لغة ألمانية بالأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري

الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا و النقل البحري

معهد دراسات اللغات (ILS) شارع جمال عبد الناصر ميامي  الاسكندرية0

تليفون وفاكس: 27 77 556 (3)20+

 edu.aast.admin@ils
www.aast.edu
www.ils.aast.edu


مركز التعليم الذاتي

هل ترغب في أن تواصل التعلم مستخدما جهاز الكمبيوتر أو أشرطة الفيديو وبرامج الكاسيت المتخصصة؟ نحن نضع كل هذه الإمكانيات التعليمية رهن تصرف دارسينا وذلك في مركز التعليم الذاتي التابع للمعهد. مواعيد العمل: من الاثنين حتى الخميس 

مكتب دورات اللغة

توجه إلى مكتب دورات اللغة إذا كنت ترغب في الالتحاق بإحدى دوراتنا أو في التسجيل لأحد الامتحانات. مكتب قسم دراسة اللغة في الإسكندرية 10 شارع بطلميوس - الأزاريطة الإسكندرية ت: 2034879870+ فاكس: 2034874852+ info@alexandria.goethe.org مواعيد العمل بمكتب قسم دراسة اللغة في الإسكندرية الأحد  من 9:30 ص حتى 1:30 م من 5:00 م حتى 7:30 م الاثنين  من 9:30 ص حتى 1:30 م من 5:00 م حتى 7:30 م الثلاثاء  من 9:30 ص حتى 1:30 م من 5:00 م حتى 7:30 م الأربعاء من 9:30 ص حتى 1:30 م الخميس  من 9:30 ص حتى 1:30 م الجمعة  مغلق السبت  مغلق ت:2027484501+ / 2027484525+ /  2027484576+



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المراكز الثقافية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 المركز الثقافي الفرنسي بالإسكندرية 



يقع المركز الثقافي الفرنسي بوسط الإسكندرية في المنطقة الواقعة بين محطة الرمل ومحطة مصر في شارع النبي دانيال الشهير بالإسكندرية .. ويتم التواصل معه على النحو التالي : العنوان : 30 شارع النبي دانيال – الإسكندرية ص.ب : 760 – الإسكندرية تليفون : 3918952 (203) 3920804 (203 )   3925580 (203 ) فاكس : 3922503 (203 ) الموقع الإلكتروني www.ambafrance.eg.org البريد الإلكتروني :centre@alexfrance.org.eg مواعيد الزيارة : من الأحد إلى الخميس من الساعة 9 ص إلى الساعة 9 م .
تاريخ وأقسام المركز 

يعد المركز الثقافي الفرنسي ملتقى لكل الذين يرغبون في التعرف على الثقافة الفرنسية وعلى فرنسا وهو أحد الجسور التي تصل بين الثقافتين المصرية والفرنسية  ويستقبل المركز الثقافي الفرنسي زائريه في قلب الإسكندرية فيلا أثرية يعود تاريخها إلى القرن 19 وكانت لفترة طويلة تسمى " بيت فرنسا " وتحيط بالفيلا حديقة من الطراز الإيطالي تملكها فرنسا منذ عام 1886 م وهذا المبنى يستعمل كمركز ثقافي لنشر الثقافة الفرنسية في مصر منذ عام 1967 م وتنظم فيه العديد من الأنشطة الثقافية حيث تقام احتفاليات في مجال السينما والموسيقى والمسرح والرقص والفنون البصرية وهي تنظم بصفة دورية في قاعة العروض التي تتسع لـ 300 شخص أو بالحديقة المحيطة بالفيلا .  يوجد في الطابق الأرضي بالمبنى بهو كبير للعرض حيث يقدم بانتظام فنانون تشكيليون فرنسيون ومصريون أعمالهم، وكذلك معارض ذات طابع علمي وتقني.  نادي فرانكفوني على الانترنت يسمح للزائرين للدخول في عالم لامتئناهي (للرسم(  تعرض المكتبة العديد من المؤلفات، الفيديو، الاسطوانات، الاسطوانات الصوتية ، DVD، و مجلات فرنسية وبرنامج ثقافي منتقى ومنظم يتضمن احتفاليات في مجالات السينما والموسيقى والفنون البصرية والمسرح والرقص. وهي تنظم بصفة دورية في قاعة العروض التي تتسع لـ 300 شخص أو بالحديقة.ودروس في اللغة الفرنسية تساعد المصريين على تعلم وإتقان اللغة الفرنسية، وتساعد (الفرانكفونيين ) على تعلم اللغة العربية، تحت إشراف فريق من المتخصصين.وقسم التعاون اللغوي والجامعي يضع نشاطات من أجل تحسين التعليم باللغة الفرنسية بالمدارس الفرانكفونية والكليات بالإسكندرية.والمكتبة الفرنسية (L’AUTRE RIVE) تعرض مجموعة متنوعة من مؤلفات الأدب للكبار والصغار و كذلك الصحافة الفرنسية والفرانكفونية. هذا المكان الجديد والوحيد من نوعه في الإسكندرية، هو وليد رغبة مكتبة فرانكفونية وإدارة المركز في الترويج على نطاق أوسع للثقافة الفرنسية بالإسكندرية.ويقدم المركز ضمن أنشطته الرئيسية دروسا في اللغة الفرنسية للمصريين تساعدهم على تعلم وإتقان اللغة الفرنسية.ويقوم قسم التعاون اللغوي الجامعي التابع للمركز بنشاط دائم من أجل تحسين التعليم باللغة الفرنسية بالمدارس والكليات الفرانكفونية بالإسكندرية
  مكتبة المركز الفرنسي بالإسكندرية  

 ويضم المركز أيضا المكتبة .. وهي تحاول أن تكون مكانا متصلا مباشرة بالواقع الفرنسي المعاصر من خلال ما عرضه المكتبة من وثائق تتحدث عن فرنسا وتاريخها وحضارتها مثل الكتب – الصحف – المجلات – أفلام الفيديو – الأقراص المدمجة وغيرها وهي تحاول أن تقدم صورة للحياة الفرنسية المتجددة كما تحاول تقديم صورة للثقافة الفرنسية الكلاسيكية وأيضا تتبع مجريات الأحداث في فرنسا وكل هذه الأشياء متاحة لزوار المكتبة من جمهور الإسكندرية .. وعن تفاصيل محتويات المكتبة يقول مدير المركز :

 إن مكتبة المركز الفرنسي للثقافة والتعاون بالمنيرة من خلال رغبتها الشديدة ،في أن تصبح مكانا متصلا مباشرة بالواقع الفرنسي المعاصر. إن ما تعرضه المكتبة من وثائق ( كتب، جرائد، مجلات، أفلام على أقراص فيديو رقمية DVD، و شرائط فيديو VHS، وأقراص مدمجة سمعية و غيرها) ليس الغرض منه تكوين واجهة مثالية للثقافة الفرنسية الكلاسيكية بقدر ما هو رغبة في عكس الحيوية والديناميكية الثقافية للبلد وtفي تتبع مجريات الأحداث فيه وتطمح مكتبة الفرع الإقليمي للمركز الفرنسي للثقافة التعاون بالإسكندرية في أن تكون نقطة تواصل مع مختلف أنواع الميديا الفرانكفونية مثل الكتاب أو الفيديو أو الصحافة المكتوبة.وقد تم وضع رصيدها الوثائقي الثري و المتنوع (من كتب و جرائد و مجلات و أفلام على أشرطة VHS ومن أقراص الـ دي في دي والأقراص المدمجة السمعية و غيرها) تحت تصرف الجمهور السكندري .
مركز دورات اللغة بالمركز الثقافي الفرنسي بالإسكندرية 

 " دورات لغة فرنسية "يستقبل مركز دورات تعليم اللغة الفرنسية  بالإسكندرية الجمهور الراغبين في تعلم اللغة الفرنسية.. كما يقدم دروسا تساعد الفرانكفونيين " على تعلم اللغة العربية ..  من تمام الساعة 10 صباحا إلى تمام الساعة 12 عند منتصف النهار ومن تمام الساعة الخامسة إلى تمام الساعة 7 مساءً للاتصال بسكرتارية دورات اللغة و الامتحانات : cours@alexfrance.org.eg  كما يقدم دروسا تساعد  " الفرانكفونيين " على تعلم اللغة العربية .


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المراكز الثقافية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 أوبرا الإسكندرية 

شاطئ الفن الرفيع في الإسكندرية




افتتح السيد الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك دار الأوبرا بالإسكندرية ( مسرح سيد درويش ) يوم الثلاثاء 27 يناير 2004م بعد إعادة تطويره وترميمه وشهد ومعه كبار الضيوف الاحتفالية الفنية التي أقيمت بمناسبة إعادة افتتاح هذا الصرح الفني العظيم الذي يقف شاهدا على دور الإسكندرية في الحركة الفنية المصرية . وتضمنت احتفالية افتتاح الأوبرا عرض فيلم تسجيلي عن مراحل التجديد والتطوير ، ونبذة عن قيمة المكان التاريخية ونهضة بناء المسارح المصرية خلال نهايات القرن الثامن عشر وحتى بدايات القرن العشرين كما تضمنت الاحتفالية تقديم مجموعة من أغنيات سيد درويش بأصوات نجوم الغناء الشرقي بالأوبرا المصرية . وتضمنت الاحتفالية أيضا عرضا فنيا بعنوان ( حلم نحات ) عن المثال المصري الكبير محمود مختار قدمته فرقة الرقص المسرحي الحديث المصري .
 تاريخ المسرح
 ومسرح سيد درويش يمثل تحفة معمارية ويعد من المسارح العتيقة ، ويرجع تاريخ إنشائه إلى عام 1918م في الفترة الأولى من حكم السلطان فؤاد الأول وكان يطلق عليه اسم تياترو محمد على ، وكان المسرح عبارة عن وقف خيري ملك السيد بدر الدين قرداحي الذي استعان في تصميم بنائه بالمهندس الفرنسي جورج بارك الذي شيد المبنى على طراز العمارة المصرية  وزينه بمجموعة من الزخارف الفريدة ذات الطابع الكلاسيكي الأوروبي . تم افتتاح مسرح أو تياترو محمد علي عام 1921م وقدمت عليه عروض مسرحية عديدة مصرية وأجنبية  وفي عام 1962م تم تغيير اسم المسرح من ( تياترو محمد علي ) إلى مسرح سيد درويش تكريما لعبقري الموسيقى العربية ابن الإسكندرية الشيخ سيد درويش .
مدير المسرح

ويشغل السيد سامي محمود منصب مدير دار أوبرا الإسكندرية منذ افتتاحه وحتى الآن وهو يبذل جهودا كبيرة ومتواصلة في الحفاظ على تقاليد فن الأوبرا وعلى جماليات هذا المسرح العريق والاهتمام الدائم بالمسرح وفرقه الفنية لتقديم أجمل العروض لأبناء الإسكندرية ولزائري الثغر الجميل 
أهم الفرق التي تم تأسيسها بالمسرح
 تم تأسيس عدد من الفرق الفنية في أوبرا الإسكندرية  بقرار من السيد فاروق حسني وزير الثقافة وذلك حتى ينهض المسرح برسالته الأساسية وهي تكوين كوادر في الموسيقى الكلاسيكية والموسيقى العربية والباليه من أبناء الإسكندرية .
ومن الفرق التي تم تأسيسها  

* فرقة أوبرا الإسكندرية للموسيقى والغناء العربي وتأسست الفرقة في يونية 2004م ، وتولى قيادتها المايسترو جورج بشرى وتتكون من 45 فنانا مابين كورال وعازفين وصوليسات تم اختيارهم بعناية شديدة ، وقدمت الفرقة أولى حفلاتها بسرح الجمهورية بالقاهرة وشاركت الفرقة في مهرجان الموسيقى العربية عام 2004م 

المركز التعليمي لتنمية المواهب 

تم تأسيس مركز تنمية المواهب بأوبرا الإسكندرية على غرار المركز الذي تم تأسيسه بأوبرا القاهرة ، والهدف منه هو نشر الثقافة الفنية الرفيعة وتعليم وتدريب النشء من فناني المستقبل وبدأ المركز نشاطه في سبتمبر 2004م ، ويضم 6 فصول وهي الباليه – البيانو – الكورال – الفيولينه – السوزوكي – الفلوت و مدة الدراسة في كل فصل من فصول المركز 3 شهور يمنح الطالب بعدها شهادة معتمدة عن المراحل التي اجتازها في التدريب ، وقد قدم مركز المواهب حفلاته لمواهب الأطفال أمام الجمهور وهناك عدد من الفرق الموسيقية الأخرى وهي : 
 * مجمــــــوعـــــــــــــــة جـــــــــهـــــــار 

* فرقة ( إبــــــــداع ) للموسيقى العربية 

* سداسي الإسكندريـــة للموسيقى العربية 

* رباعي الإسكندريـــــــــــــــــــة للوتريات 

*أوركسترا وتريات أوبرا الإسكندريــــــــة 



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المراكز الثقافية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 المركز الروسي بالإسكندرية


العنوان :5 شارع البطالسة – الأزاريطة -  قسم باب شرقي تليفون :   4865645 /03مواعيد العمل بالمركز : يومياً من  10 صباحاً   ـــ   5 مساءً ومن  5 مساء      ـــ  8  مساء والراحة الأسبوعية  : يومي .. الجمعة والسبت 


 نبذة عن المركز 

    * تاريخ إنشاء المركز : 1968م * الاسم السابق : المركز الثقافي السوفيتي  * الاسم الحالي  :المركز الروسي للعلوم والثقافة بالإسكندرية . ولم يكن إنشاء المركز الثقافي السوفيتي ( الروسي فيما بعد ) سواء في القاهرة عام 1967م أوفي الإسكندرية عام 1968 مجرد إضافة لما حدث في ذلك الوقت من تعاون مثمر بين مصر والإتحاد السوفيتي في شتى المجالات .. وإنما كان نتيجة حتمية لتعميق وتوسيع الحوار الثقافي الروسي المصري الممتد قبل ذلك والذي بدأ مع انطلاق العلاقات السياسية بين مصر والإتحاد السوفيتي عام 1943 وتعود بداية المركز الثقافي السوفيتي ثم الروسي إلى عام 1967م عندما قام مدير المركز السوفيتي بالقاهرة بالتفاوض مع أرملة قسطنطين سلفاجو على شراء الفيلا المملوكة لها والمعروفة باسم قصر سلفاجو الكائن في 5 شارع البطالسة بمنطقة الأزاريطة واستطاع إتمام الصفقة لكي تصبح فيلا قسطنطين سلفاجو نجل ميشيل سلفاجو من أعيان اليونان والتي تقع في أرقى أحياء الإسكندرية والتي تم بناؤها 1913م . و تصبح مركزا ثقافيا يعمل على تواصل الشعبين المصري والروسي وقد ظل المركز يعمل في مجال دعم العلاقات المصرية السوفيتية حتى عام 1977 حيث أغلق المركز لمدة ثلاثة عشر عاما من 15 ديسمبر عام 1977 حتى أعيد افتتاحه في 26 نوفمبر1990 .


أنشطة المركز 

يضم المركز العديد من الأنشطة الثقافية المتنوعة وهي :

• دورات لتعليم اللغة الروسية
 يقوم بالتدريس فى هذة الدورات أساتذة متخصصون من روسيا ويتم استخدام الوسائل الحديثة السمعية والبصرية في التدريس
• دورات لتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية
• دورات لتعليم اللغة العربية للأجانب
• دورات كمبيوتر
• ستوديو الباليه : ويقوم بالتدريب فيه مدربة باليه روسية حائزة على لقب الجدارة .
• ستوديو الموسيقى : وهو مدرسة لتعليم الموسيقى باسم تشايكوفسكي وتضم :
بيانو - فلوت - غناء - كمان؛ ويقوم بالتدريس فيها أساتذة من روسيا ومن مصر.
• ستوديو البيانو : يقوم المركز من خلاله بتعليم الموسيقى الروسية وتقديم الأغنيات الروسية .
• ستوديو الجمباز الإيقاعي تقوم بالتدريب فيه مدربة متخصصة رياضيا وماهرة في مجال الجمباز الإيقاعي من روسيا
• مجمع رياضي صحي ويضم صالة رياضية ايروبكس .. تقوم بالتدريب فيها متخصصة من روسيا حاصلة على الدكتوراه في مجال الطب الرياضي .
• قسم تدريب كاراتيه
• ستوديو تعليم الرسم للأطفال
• ورشة عمل أشغال فنية وعمل خزف ونحت خزفي للأطفال والكبار
• نادي السينما والذي يعرض نخبة من الأفلام الروائية والتسجيلية الروسية المترجمة باللغة العربية
• الصالون الأدبي  : ينظم المركز الثقافي الروسي لقاء شهريا يسمى الصالون الأدبي يتم اختيار أحد الأدباء الروس لسرد قصة حياته وإبداعاته الأدبية
• مكتبة المركز : توجد بالمركز مكتبة متميزة بها ما يزيد عن عشرة آلاف كتاب متنوعة
• نادي المواطنات الروسيات الاجتماع في يوم الخميس الأول من كل شهر .. في تمام السادسة مساءً
• خدمات الترجمة والطباعة بالكمبيوتر باللغات العربية والروسية والإنجليزية .
• خدمات التعليم في روسيا ودول الكومنولث الروسي


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المراكز الثقافية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




 المركز الثقافي الأمريكي



العنوان : 3 شرع الفراعنة الأزاريطة ( خلف ديوان عام محافظة الإسكندرية ) .. الإسكندرية .

تليفون :  4861009/ 03 (5 خطوط ) . فاكس  : 4873811/03

البريد الالكتروني : AmericanCenterAlexandria@yahoo.com

الموقع الالكتروني :     http://cairo.usembassy.gov 

 ويضم المركز الأمريكي مجموعة من الأنشطة منها : 

المركز التعليمي :

يقدم معلومات عن البرامج التعليمية الأمريكية وكيفية الالتحاق بها وكيفية التقدم إليها ويقدم معلومات عن التخصصات الآتية : طب الأسنان : الأحد الأول من كل شهر .الطب :  الأربعاء الأول من كل شهر . الهندسة :  الأربعاء الثاني من كل شهر . إدارة الأعمال :  الأربعاء الثالث من كل شهر . وكل يوم ثلاثاء : مجموعة عامة تقدم نصائح وإرشادات عن التعليم في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وتبدأ هذه الجلسة في الحادية عشرة صباحاً . تليفون المركز : 034869091 البريد الالكتروني :Alexandria@amideast.org الموقع الالكتروني : www.amideast.org التسجيل واختبارات تحديد المستوى تبدأ في الفترة أغسطس وحتى سبتمبر. 
دورات متخصصة في اللغة العربية 

كما يقدم المركز دورات في اللغة العربية للتعريف بالثقافة المصرية .التدريب (online) للحصول على المزيد من المعلومات www.amideast.org/onlinetraining/default.htm


دورات صيفية في اللغة الإنجليزية للأطفال :و للحصول على المزيد من المعلومات الاتصال بمكتب أميدايست بالإسكندرية تليفون :4871922/03 69091 48/03للمزيد من المعلومات يرجى زيارة الموقع www.amideast.org 

معلومات عن التأشيرات :

إذا أردت الحصول على الفيزا ( التأشيرة ) فتأكد من الحضور مبكراً للمقابلات واللقاءات الشخصية اتصل على 090070600 لتحديد موعد . للحصول على المزيد من معلومات إضافية يتم الدخول على الموقع الالكتروني للسفارة الأمريكية   www.cairo.usembassy.gov



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المراكز الثقافية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




  المعهد السويدي بالإسكندرية

العنوان :   57 طريق 26 يوليو – المنشية كورنيش إسكندرية 

تليفون   :  48??8?2- 2?? 48??9??- 2?? فاكس : 4820471- 203 

صندوق بريد : ??6?، كورنيش المنشية  الإسكندرية ????? مصر



تأسيس المعهد

تم تأسيس المعهد السويدي بالإسكندرية بالاتفاق بين جمهورية مصر العربية والمملكة السويدية عام 1999م وقد تم افتتاح المعهد في الثالث من أكتوبر 2000م .. بالاتفاق بين وزيرة الشئون الخارجية أنا ليند ووزير الخارجية المصري في ذلك الوقت "عمرو موسي" ( الأمين العام للجامعة العربية حالياً ).
موقع المعهد

يطل المعهد السويدي بمبناه الجميل على شاطئ البحر السكندري وهو يدرك حقيقة أن الإسكندرية هي عاصمة الثقافة العربية وهي ملتقي الثقافات المتنوعة وملتقي الحضارات المختلفة ولذلك فإن المعهد السويدي يحاول أن يقوم بنفس الدور الذي لعبته الإسكندرية عبر مئات السنين كبؤرة إشعاع وملتقي للأفكار وللثقافات.  ولقد تم تأسيس المعهد السويدي في ذلك المبني العريق والقديم أيضاً المطل على كورنيش الميناء الشرقي للإسكندرية والذي يرجع تاريخ بنائه إلي عام 1925م حيث كان مبني للقنصلية السويدية وبعد ذلك معهداً لرجال البحرية .. وقد شهد المبني تطويراً وتجديدات متعددة منذ بنائه وحتى الآن .. 
أنشطة المعهد 

ويقوم المعهد بعمل مؤتمرات صغيرة ومتوسطة يشارك فيها من 30 - 40 مشارك يتم توفير أماكن إقامة لهم قريبة من المعهد كما يتم توفير أجهزة حاسبات وانترنت للمشاركين بالمؤتمرات وتسعي هذه المؤتمرات إلي تفعيل الحوار بين الحضارات والعمل على التقارب بين الشعوب والعمل على أن يسود السلام ربوع العالم .. وقد ناقش المعهد في الآونة الأخيرة مجموعة من الموضوعات المرتبطة بالتنمية البشرية وحقوق الإنسان ومنها التنمية البشرية العربية .. حقوق المرأة في الإسلام .. قانون الأحوال الشخصية في القوانين المختلفة لدول العالم. كما يقوم المعهد بمجموعة من الأنشطة خلال شهر يونيو وهي :
- منتدى اليونسكو السنوي للتعليم العالي والأبحاث المعرفة.

اللقاء السنوي بين رواد الأبحاث العرب والباحثين السويديين.

ويشغل السيد/ يان هينجسون منصب مدير المعهد السويدي بالإسكندرية.




 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


المراكز الثقافية

بمدينة الأسكندريـــة 




  مكتــــبــة الأسكندريــــة 



موقع مكتبة الإسكندرية : منطقـــــــــــــــة الشاطبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي – أمام شاطئ السلسلة 

العنوان البريدي : ص.ب. 138 – الشاطبي - الإسكندرية 21526- جمهورية مصر العربية

تليفون:  4839999 (203)+ بريد إلكتروني : secretariat@bibalex.org  


بُنيت مكتبة الإسكندرية الجديدة لتسترجع روح المكتبة القديمة، فالمكتبة تطمح لأن تكون: 

*  نافذة العالم على مصــر 
*  نافذة مصر على العالــم 
*  رائدة في المجال الرقمي 
* مركز للمعرفة والتسامـح  

ومن اجل هذه الأهداف، فإن مجموعة المباني الجديدة تضم عدة مراكز ثقافية: مكتبة تحتوى على ملايين الكتب .. ومركزاً لأرشيف الإنترنت و ستة مكتبات متخصصة: مكتبة المواد السمعية والبصرية / مكتبة المكفوفين / مكتبة الأطفال / مكتبة النشء / مكتبة المواد الميكروفيلمية / مكتبة الكتب النادرة والمجموعات الخاصة   .. بالاضافة الى ثلاث متاحف: الآثار والمخطوطات وتاريخ العلوم .. وكذلك القبة السماوية وقاعة استكشافات ومعارض علمية للأطفال ومعرضان دائمان .. وستة قاعات مخصصة للمعارض المؤقتة .. ومركز للمؤتمرات يتسع لآلاف الأشخاص .. بالإضافة إلى سبعة مراكز بحثية متخصصة: وهي ( المخطوطات/ توثيق التراث / الخطوط والكتابة / العلوم المعلوماتية / دراسات الإسكندرية والبحر الأبيض المتوسط / الفنون / البحوث العلمية / منتدى الحوار ) واليوم أصبح هذا المجمع الضخم حقيقة واقعة حيث يستقبل ما يزيد على 800,000 زائر في العام .


 معلومات للزائرين

رسوم دخول المكتبة 

المصريــــــــــــــــون  الأفراد : 4 جنيهات و الطلبة : جنيهان  

طلبة المدارس : جنيه واحد و  التذاكر الإجمالية : 8 جنيهــات

غير المصريين الأفراد : 10جنيهات    و الطلبة : 5 جنيهــات          

طلبة المدارس : 5 جنيهات  والتذاكر الإجماليــة : 45 جنيهًا


ملحوظة: 

تشمل التذاكر الإجمالية دخول المكتبة، والمعــــارض، 
والمتاحف (الآثار والمخطوطات ). يسمح للمكـفوفين 
بدخول مكتبة طه حسين مجاناً. تشمل التذكرة استخدام
 موارد المكتبة وخدماتها، والانضمام إلى الجــــــولات 
الإرشادية ......، وزيارة المعرضين الدائمين بالمكتبة 
عالم شــــادي عبد الســلام و الإسكندرية عبر العصور
 بالإضافة إلى أية معـــــــــــارض مؤقتة إذا ما وجدت. 

رسوم دخول المتاحف 

متحـــــــــــــــــف الآثـــــــــــــــــــــار  

المصريــــــــــــــــــون : 4 جنيهات    وطلبة المدارس المصريون : جنيهان

غير المصريين : 20 جنيهًا و طلبة المدارس غير المصريـــين : 10 جنيهات

متحـــــــــــــــــف المخطــــــــــــوطات

المصريــــــــــــــــــون : 4 جنيهات   و طلبة المدارس المصريون : جنيهان

غير المصريين : 20 جنيهًا و طلبة المدارس غير المصريـين : 10 جنيهات


رسوم دخول القـــــبة السماويـــــــة 

يمكن لزائري المكتبة شراء تذكرة دخول القبة السماوية، ومتحف العلوم،
 وقاعة الاستكشاف من مدخل القبة السماوية. ويعتمد سعر التذكـــرة على 
جدول عروض القبة السماوية. 

قام مركز توثيق التراث الحضاري والطبيعي التابع لمكتبة الإسكندرية بتصميم عرض بانو رامي يصور المراحل المختلفة من تاريخ مصر، ويعد أول عرض باستخدام تسع "شاشات متفاعلة" في العالم. يقام هذا العرض مجاناً لمدة 15-20 دقيقة أيام الأحد، والاثنين، والأربعاء، والخميس، وذلك في المواعيد الآتية: 12.30 عرض باللغة الفرنسية 1.30 عرض باللغة الإنجليزية  2.30 عرض باللغة العربية


الزيارات المدرسية 

يتعين على الزيارات المدرسية والمجموعات الحجز مسبقاً (حد أقصى 50 فرداً للمجموعة على أن يتم الحجز قبل العرض بأسبوعين). للحجز ولمزيد من المعلومات، برجاء الاتصال بإدارة الزيارات: (203) 4839999 ، داخلي: 1398، أو 1573، أو 1574. 
مواعيد الزيارات 

المكتبة والمعارض الدائمة أيام الأحد، والاثنين، والأربعاء، والخميس من الساعة 11:00 صباحاً إلى 7:00 مساء أيام الجمعة والسبت من الساعة 3:00 مساءً إلى الساعة 7:00 مساء تغلق المكتبة أبوابها أمام الجمهور أيام الثلاثاء والعطلات الرسمية 


قواعد العضوية بالمكتبة 

لتصبح عضوا يجب ملء استمارة العضوية وتقديمها مع صورة البطاقة الشخصية أو جواز السفر وصورة شخصية إلى مكتب العضوية للحصول على بطاقة العضوية. مطلوب من الأعضاء إبراز بطاقة العضوية عند الدخول إلى المكتبة. وبطاقة العضوية شخصية ولا يمكن استخدامها إلا لصاحبها. ويمكن استخراج بدل فاقد لبطاقة العضوية مقابل رسم قدره عشرة جنيهات، ويجب الإبلاغ عن فقد البطاقة فورا للعاملين بمكتب العضوية لتلافي سوء استخدامها. وبطاقة العضوية للأشخاص فقط ولا يوجد اشتراك للشركات أو المدارس. ورجاء إبلاغ مكتب العضوية عن أي تغيير في العنوان أو رقم التليفون. وتأكد من صلاحية بطاقة العضوية دائما. 




الخدمات التي تقدمها المكتبة

استخدام أجهزة الحاسب 

تتوفر شبكة حاسب آلي مرتبط بها أكثر من 250 جهازًاً في قاعة الاطلاع الرئيسية للمستخدمين. ويمكن لهؤلاء المستخدمين للحاسبات الآلية الدخول على فهرس مكتبة الإسكندرية الإلكتروني ومواقع الإنترنت المختارة وقواعد البيانات وموارد إلكترونية أخرى. ولا تتضمن أجهزة الحاسب الآلي برامج ميكروسوفت ( MS Word, Excel, Power Point and Access ) ويمكن طباعة المعلومات الواردة بسعر مناسب أو إرسالها بالبريد الإلكتروني (اطلب كارتًا مدفوعًا مقدما من مكتب العضوية ). ويجب تقديم بطاقة عضوية مكتبة الإسكندرية سارية المفعول أو تذكرة الدخول لمكتب خدمة المعلومات المختص لحجز وحدة تشغيل حاسب آلي . والحاسبات الآلية موصلة بطابعات ليزر، ولاستخدام الطابعة يجب شراء كارت مدفوع مقدما من مكتب العضوية. و يمكن إرسال نتائج البحث الخاص بقواعد البيانات بالبريد الإلكتروني الشخصي. وجميع زائري المكتبة يمكنهم الدخول على فهرس مكتبة الإسكندرية الإلكتروني من خلال الحاسبات الآلية الموجودة على المناضد المخصصة لذلك . ومستفيدين مصرح لهم باستخدام حواسبهم الآلية المحمولة تحت إشراف فريق الـ ICT وشبكة حاسب آلي مرتبط بها أكثر من 250 جهازًا متوفرة في قاعة القراءة الرئيسية . 
تعليمات عامة 

الحاسبات الآلية متوفرة لاستخدامها في أغراض التعليم والمعلومات والأغراض الدراسية وليست لأغراض غير مصرح بها أو غير قانونية. وتستخدم المكتبة برامج منتقاة، لذلك لن يتمكن المستخدم من إنزال أية برامج أخرى أو الدخول على البريد الإلكتروني الشخصي والألعاب والشراء المباشر عبر الإنترنت .. الخ أو غرف الدردشة أو الخدمات البريدية. 
زيارات المكتبيين 
(للمتخصصين في مجال المكتبات) 

هذه خدمة خاصة تقدمها المكتبة للزائرين من العاملين في مجال المكتبات وللطلبة الدارسين لعلوم المكتبات والمهتمين بالتعرف على النظم التي تستخدمها وتطبقها المكتبة وسياسة تنمية المقتنيات بالإضافة إلى المواضيع الأخرى التي ربما تهمهم. ويقود الجولة أمناء المكتبة وتهدف إلى تبادل المعلومات والخبرات مع المكتبات المصرية وغير المصرية. 
بريد إلكتروني :  Specializedtours@bibalex.org

تليفون: 4839999 (203) + داخلي: 1842 أو 1949  فاكس.: 4878926 (203) +



خدمات الباحثين 

في حالة بحث مركب، يمكن للباحثين تقديم استمارة طلب بحث في مكتب الاستعلامات الخاص بذلك. ويمكن إرسال الإجابة عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني أو الفاكس أو تسلمها من المكتب في موعد محدد. وتوفر مكتبة الإسكندرية 200 غرفة دراسة للباحثين. والهدف الأول لحجرة الدراسة هو تزويد الباحثين والدارسين المحترفين بمكان في المكتبة للدراسة والبحث. كما يمكن للباحثين حجز حجرة دراسية برسم مناسب من جميع مكاتب الاستعلامات.
خدمة التصوير 

مركز تصوير المستندات مجهز بآلات تعمل بالكارت المدفوع مقدما (آلات تصوير مستندات وماسحات ضوئية وطابعات) ومتوفرة في المستوى B4 و B2 وتخدم مستخدمي المكتبة. والكروت المدفوعة مقدما يمكن إعادة شحنها من مكتب العضوية. ومراكز التصوير في مكتبة الإسكندرية تطبق بشدة قوانين حماية حقوق الملكية والتي لا تسمح بتصوير أكثر من 10% من الكتاب أو المستند


خدمات المعلومات 
* مكتب خدمات المعلومات الرئيسي 

يقع مكتب خدمات المعلومات الرئيسي في المدخل الرئيسي للمكتبة ويعد المركز الأساسي للاستعلامات في مكتبة الإسكندرية. ويوفر العاملون بمكتب خدمات المعلومات الرئيسي للمستفيدين معلومات عن أنشطة وخدمات مكتبة الإسكندرية ، وكذلك يقومون بتحديد متطلبات المستفيدين ومساعدتهم وإرشادهم للوصول للمصادر المناسبة للمعلومات. بالإضافة إلى مشاركتهم في إعداد البرنامج الإرشادي الذي يقدم يوميا للمستخدمين بهدف تعريفهم بالخدمات التي تقدمها المكتبة وكيفية الوصول للمعلومات والبحث في فهرس المكتبة والوصول إلى كافة أوعية المعرفة. 

مكاتب خدمات المعلومات المتخصصة 

مكاتب خدمات المعلومات المتخصصة موزعة على سبعة مستويات قاعة الاطلاع الرئيسية . قاعة الإطلاع الرئيسية برفوفها المفتوحة مصممة لعرض مجموعات الكتب بحيث يمكن للمستفيد الوصول للكتب بدون مساعدة أمناء المكتبة ، وبالرغم من ذلك فإن العاملين بمختلف مكاتب خدمات المعلومات المتخصصة يقومون بمساعدة المستخدمين للوصول إلى المعلومات وتعريفهم بكيفية البحث في فهرس المكتبة الإلكتروني، وكيفية الوصول إلى أوعية المعرفة .  
الجولات الإرشادية بالمكتبة

تبدأ زيارة المكتبة من مكتب الإرشاد ببهو المكتبة. وتقدم المكتبة خدمة الإرشاد بلغات مختلفة. و يقدم مسئولو الاستقبال خدمة الحجز المسبق للأفراد والمجموعات عن طريق الهاتف،أو البريد الإلكتروني (visits@bibalex.org) ، أو الحضور شخصياً.  كما ترحب المكتبة بالزيارات المدرسية على أن يتم الحجز قبل الموعد بخمسة أيام على الأقل. تقدم مكتبة الإسكندرية الجولات الإرشادية للجمهور كل خمس عشرة دقيقة أثناء ساعات العمل الرسمية. و يوجد مكتب الاستقبال في المدخل الرئيسي للمكتبة، وتقدم الجولات الإرشادية باللغات الآتية : العربية، الإنجليزية، الفرنسية، الإيطالية ، الأسبانية. ويتعرف زوار المكتبة من خلال الجولة الإرشادية على تاريخ مكتبة الإسكندرية القديمة، وكافة الجهود التي بذلت لبناء المكتبة الجديدة، كما يتعرف الزوار على هذا الصرح العظيم، بالإضافة إلى المعلومات الأخرى عن أقسام المكتبة المختلفة . و   يتولى موظفو مكتب الاستقبال مسئولية عمل الحجوزات المسبقة سواء بالتليفون، أو البريد الإلكتروني، أو عن طريق الاتصال الشخصي، وذلك للأفراد و المجموعات. وتتضمن تذكرة دخول المكتبة الجولات الإرشادية 



مواعيد الحجز المسبق للمدارس 

ترحب مكتبة الإسكندرية بالحجز المسبق للمدارس 
 لابد أن يتم الحجز مسبقا بفترة كافية، على الأقل
 بأسبوعين .. والحد الأقصى المسموح به لزيارة 
المكتبة بالنسبة للمدارس 50 طالبًا للمدرسة فقط

الزيارات العامة للأفراد والعائلات 

تقدم مكتبة الإسكندرية الجولات الإرشادية كل 45 دقيقة 
(طبقا لجدول مواعيد الزيارات ) لزائري المكتبة خلال 
المواعيد الرسمية ..... ليس بالضرورة الحجز المسبق 
بالنسبة في هذه الفئات . 

زيارات المجموعات من الجامعة، والشركات ومكاتب السياحة

تتم هذه الزيارات بناء على ميعاد مسبق، وتكون متاحة 
في مواعيد العمل الرسمية، يرجى أن يتم الحجز مسبقا 
( طبقا لجدول مواعيد الزيارات ) على الأقل بيومين . 


 ملاحظات: 

بالنسبة للجولات الإرشادية باللغة الإيطالية والأسبانية، يرجى إجراء حجز مسبق . ويسمح لمن يزيد عمرهم عن 10 سنوات بزيارة قاعة الإطلاع الرئيسية و المعارض المقامة في مستوى B1 فقط ، و ذلك في حالة مصاحبتهم لأحد مرشدي المكتبة. و•  تستغرق الجولة الإرشادية داخل المكتبة حوالي من 45 - 30 دقيقة . وتتكون إدارة الزيارات من مرشدين تلقوا الكثير من التدريبات المكثفة، حتى يقوموا بجولات إرشادية ثقافية و ممتعة للزوار. 



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


جولة مصورة داخل مكتــــبــة الأسكندريــــة 



  أولا : 

مجــمــــع المكتــــبــة  



افتتاح المكتبة



المكتبة من أعلى 



منظر صباحي للمكتبة



مبنى المكتبة



قوس قزح 



منظر عام للمكتبة



ساحة الحضارات




منظر صباحي للمجمع



الحائط الجرانيتي



المكتبة من الخلف



منظر مسائي للمجمع



منظر مسائي للمكتبة



الاسكندرية في المساء



المكتبة وقاعة المؤتمرات



منظر مسائي للمجمع



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


جولة مصورة داخل مكتــــبــة الأسكندريــــة 



  ثانياً : 

قاعــــات الاطلاع بالمكتــــبــة  



القاعة الرئيسية 



أرفف الكتب



مستويات قاعة الإطلاع



أجهزة الكمبيوتر



مكتبة الوسائط



قاعات العرض الجماعي



مكتبة طه حسين



مكتبة طه حسين



أجهزة المكفوفين



مكتبة النشء



مكتبة النشء



مكتبة الطفل



قاعة اطلاع الأطفال



عرض الفيديو



ورشة عمل أطفال



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


جولة مصورة داخل مكتــــبــة الأسكندريــــة 



  ثالثاً : 

المتاحـــــــــــــــــــف بالمكتــــبــة جزء ( 1 )   



متحف الآثار



آثار يونانية



لوحة موزا يك



تابوت فرعوني



مخطوطات نادره



نظرة عامة للمتحف



جزء من المتحف



متحف المخطوطات



كتب نادرة



مخطوطات نادرة



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


جولة مصورة داخل مكتــــبــة الأسكندريــــة 



  ثالثاً : 

المتاحـــــــــــــــــــف بالمكتــــبــة  جزء ( 2 )



عالم شادي عبد السلام 



نظرة عامة للمعرض



أعمال شادي عبد السلام



المقتنيات الخاصة



المومياء



المقتنيات الخاصة



جزء من المعرض



نظرة عامة



جزء من المعرض



الأسكندرية عبر العصور



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


جولة مصورة داخل مكتــــبــة الأسكندريــــة 



  رابعاً : 

مركــــــــز القبــــــــة السماويــــة 



الميناء الشرقي


القبة السماوية



القبة السماوية



القبة السماوية



مدخل القبة



قاعة العرض



عرض داخل القبة 



جهاز العرض



قاعة الاستكشافات



قاعة المعارض المتعددة 



نظرة عامة 



متحف تاريخ العلوم 



العصر الإسلامي



العصر البطلمي



العصر الفرعوني



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


جولة مصورة داخل مكتــــبــة الأسكندريــــة 



  خامساً : 

مركــــــــز المـــــــؤتمــــرات 



مركز المؤتمرات



منظر مسائي للمركز



القاعة الكبرى 



القاعة الوسطى 



اوركسترا المكتبة 



عروض مسرحية 



حفل فني بالقاعة الكبرى



مؤتمر التكنولوجيا الحيوية



مؤتمر المرأة المصرية




قاعة المعارض



 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز
ايمن خطاب 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

مجهود اكثر من رائع 

ورحلة اكثر من رائعة لمدينة الاسكندرية 

قدمت بحق موسوعة متكاملة عن الاسكندرية 

ولم تترك حتى للسكندريين مجال لاى اضافة 

اسمح لى فقط بملحوظة صغيرة 
 فى مشاركتك رقم 64 عن مسجد سيدى جابر 

الصورة المرفقة لمسجد سيدى بشر 

وهى بالفعل موجود على محرك بحث جوجل باسم مسجد سيدى جابر 

ولم اجد صورة لمسجد سيدى جابر 

وان شاء الله سوف ارفقها غدا بعد تصويرها مباشرا 

تسلم ايدك على المجهود الرائع 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## antox

صور جميلة جداً وتقريباً شاملة لكل أماكن الأسكندرية شكراً جزيلاً لك أخى أيمن خطاب  وبارك الله فيك

----------


## قلب مصر

الله على الموضوع الرائع  :hey: 
موسوعة جميلة ومتميزة عن رائعة مصر الأسكندرية الساحرة
بشكرك جدا أخي الكريم أيمن خطاب على هذا المجهود المتميز في إعداد هذه الموسوعة
وبشكرك على هذه السلسلة الرائعة من الرحلات المصرية التي تقدمها لأبناء مصر
بارك الله فيك

 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اخى العزيز
> ايمن خطاب 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما
> 
> مجهود اكثر من رائع 
> 
> ورحلة اكثر من رائعة لمدينة الاسكندرية 
> 
> قدمت بحق موسوعة متكاملة عن الاسكندرية 
> ...







الأخ  الفاضل    ..     اسكندراني   




يشهد الجميع ان مدينة الاسكندرية من اكثر المدن العالم تقبل لزوارها وترحيباً بهم

فحقيقة يعلمها الجميع وهى ان شعب الاسكندرية هو الاكثر تقبل للاخر بحكم نشأتها

التى جعلتها تستقبل العديد من الجاليات التى عاشت بها على مدار السنين الماضية

فتعلمت من اهلها وتعلم اهلها منهم الكثير على مر الزمان و نشـــأت بينهم صداقات

وكذلك بحكم طبيعة موقعها ، التى جعلتها الميناء الاساسى لجمهورية مصر العربية 

تستقبل سفن من كل انحاء العالم واجناس مختلفه ايضاً كونها مصيف ومكان رائع

للسياحة والترفيه عن النفس فاستقطبت الكثير من الزوار من مختلف انحاء العالم



لكل هذا فلقد حاولت بقدر الإمكان أن أجمع مجموعة من الصور التي تغطي كل مكــان

في الاسكندرية عروس البحر الأبيض المتوسط شواطئها وبناياتها وأماكنها السياحية

والترفيهية والثقافية وكذلك شوارعها الجانبية وشبكة مواصلاتها وأسواقها وناسها

لكي تعكس لكــم مدى سحر الطبيعة الخلابة في تلك المدينة الرائعة الجمال و الرونق



إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 

 :Plane: 

للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

لا اجد افضل كلمات تليق بالشكر لهذا الموضوع
 الرائع
الكامل
 المتكامل 
استاذ ايمن 
ماشاء الله 
فنان

----------


## سوما

*أستاذ\ أيمن..
 موضوع أكثر من رائع.. 
الموضوع اشبه للموسوعة عن الاسكندرية .. وعجبنى اوى الجزء الخاص بالمكتبة ومناظر الغروب..
واكيد طبعا مش خلصت رحلتى كلها بس تقريبا قربت أخلصها.. ودائما كده رحلاتك جميلة ومعنا البطة المرتاحة اللى عرفتنى على حاجات واماكن فى اسكندرية لغاية دلوقتى مش قدرت أروحها..
تسلم أيدك ومجهودك يا أيمن..  وتسلم رحلات البطة المرتاحة..*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> صور جميلة جداً وتقريباً شاملة لكل أماكن الأسكندرية شكراً جزيلاً لك أخى أيمن خطاب  وبارك الله فيك







القلم  المتألق   ..      antox




إن مدينة الأسكندريـــة  .. ( عروس البحر الأبيض المتوسط )

تستحق أن يتم تسليط الضــوء عليها وعلى معالمها

أتمنى أن تكون الرحلة نالت رضاكم جميعاً

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية




إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 

 :Plane: 

للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الله على الموضوع الرائع 
> موسوعة جميلة ومتميزة عن رائعة مصر الأسكندرية الساحرة
> بشكرك جدا أخي الكريم أيمن خطاب على هذا المجهود المتميز في إعداد هذه الموسوعة
> وبشكرك على هذه السلسلة الرائعة من الرحلات المصرية التي تقدمها لأبناء مصر
> بارك الله فيك







الأخت  الفاضلة    قلب     مصر 





الأسكندريــة هي العاصمة الثانية لمصـــر وأكبر موانئها على البحر الأبيض المتوسط

وهي أكبر وأهم موانئ الشمــال الافريقي على المتوسط، وهي تضم كنوزا من المعالم 

الحضارية القديمة،وتتمتع بطبيعة نادرة وطقس معتدل طوال العام .... ويمتد تاريخها 

لأكثر من خمسة آلاف سنة و فيها عشرات المزارات السياحية الحديثـة و القديمة التي 

تضم المساجد والكنائس والقلاع والمتاحف و الآثار الفرعونية واليونانية والاغريقية 

والاسلامية وفيها الاسواق القديمة والقصور الفخمة و الحدائق الغناء ، ومن عناوين 

حضارتها البارزة مكتبة الاسكندرية  ... والتي أعيد بناؤها حديثا لتكون صرحاً ثقافياً 

و حضارياً عالمياً ، و شواطئ الاسكندرية خلابة مشهورة تعـــــج بالمنشآت السياحية 

الجديدة والمنتجعات الاستجمامية والعلاجية والثقافية .. 




وهي المدينة التي يجتمع فيها الماء العذب و المالح إذ يأتيها العذب من نهر النــــيل

عن طريق ترعة المحمودية التي تخترق المدينة بطولها والماء المالح من المتوسط 

هذا ناهيكِ عما يلاقيه الزائر من بشاشة الوجوه الطيبة ، وكرم الضيافة الاسكندرانية



من أجل كل هذا وغيره تم إعداد تلك الموسوعة للأسكندرية حصرياً لمنتدى أبناء مصر

ومقصدنا جعل المتلقي يستمتع بكل دقيقه فى زيارته للاسكندرية والمساعدة على تحقيق 

اهدافه من الزيارة ذلك بتوفير كل المعلومات التى يحتاجها من خلال رحلته للأسكندرية




إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 

 :Plane: 

للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## reda laby

أشكرك أخى الحبيب
أيمن خطاب
على المجهود المبذول  لهذه الموسوعة
التى يجب الاحتفاظ بها 
فى القلب


لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## nefer

أخى العزيز أيمن
لا أستطيع التعبير عن مدى إعجابى بروعة و جمال موضوعك و لا عن الجهد الكبير الذى بذلته فى هذا الموضوع عن مدينة الإسكندرية التى أعشقها و خاصة ليلها و شتائها و كنت دائما أحب الذهاب للأسكندرية فى الشتاء لأنها فى رأيى أروع فى الشتاء عن الصيف و دائما ما أتذكر القهوة اليونانى فى شارع النبى دانيال و قهاوى الكورنيش 

فلك منى التحية و الإحترام

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> لا اجد افضل كلمات تليق بالشكر لهذا الموضوع
>  الرائع
> الكامل
>  المتكامل 
> استاذ ايمن 
> ماشاء الله 
> فنان








الأخت  الفاضلة    عاشقة       النسيم  





لفترة طويلة كــانت الاسكندريـة مجرد مصيف

 يقصــده راغبي الهــــروب من حـــر الصيف 

او زوار الشتاء راغبين الهدوء والاستجمام


لكن الان تعددت انماط السياحة فى الاسكندرية 

واصبح زوارها يقصدونها للعديد من الاسباب

ومن هنا كان لابد من تسليط الأضواء على تلك

الجوانب التي لا يعرفها الكثير عن الأسكندرية


كل الشكر والتقدير لمشاركتك الكريمة 

ولتواجد المستمر في جميـــع رحلاتنا

تقبلي خالص تحياتي العطرية



إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 

 :Plane: 

للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *أستاذ\ أيمن..
>  موضوع أكثر من رائع.. 
> الموضوع اشبه للموسوعة عن الاسكندرية .. وعجبنى اوى الجزء الخاص بالمكتبة ومناظر الغروب..
> واكيد طبعا مش خلصت رحلتى كلها بس تقريبا قربت أخلصها.. ودائما كده رحلاتك جميلة ومعنا البطة المرتاحة اللى عرفتنى على حاجات واماكن فى اسكندرية لغاية دلوقتى مش قدرت أروحها..
> تسلم أيدك ومجهودك يا أيمن..  وتسلم رحلات البطة المرتاحة..*







الأخت  الفاضلة    ..      سوما 





تستأثر الاماكـــن السياحيــــة والثقافية وكذلك الآثــار الدينية 

بقلوب العديد والعديد من زوار الاسكندرية وتتمثل فى زيـــارة 

جميع المزارات الأثرية والثقافية كمكتبة الأسكندرية والدينية

كاولياء الله الصالحين في المساجـــد التاريخية بالاسكندريــة 

والتعرف على سير الصالحين .. ومنهم المرسى ابو العبـاس 

وياقوت العرش .. وسيدى البصيرى وسيدى جابـــر وسيدى

بــشر وغيرهم . وايضاً للمسيحيون مقصدهم الدينى المتمـثل 

فى اقدم كنيسة بالشرق الاوسط  تحديداًوهى كنيسة المرقسية  



لذا كان لزاماً علينا أن يكون الموضوع شاملاً لتلك الجوانب

حتى يستمتع المتلقي بكل ما في مدينة الأسكندرية من معالــم 

أتمنى أن تكون الرحلة قد أمتعتك وأمتعت كل زوارنا الكــرام




إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 

 :Plane: 

للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أشكرك أخى الحبيب
> أيمن خطاب
> على المجهود المبذول  لهذه الموسوعة
> التى يجب الاحتفاظ بها 
> فى القلب
> 
> 
> لك خالص تحياتى







الأخ  الفاضل     رضا       لابي 




معك كل الحــــق في أنه لابد من الاحتفاظ بالأسكندرية داخل القلب

فهي عروس البحر الأبيض المتوسط وعاصمة الثقافة الإسلامية

وأتمنى أن تنال جميع رحلاتنا رضاكم مع شركة البطــة المرتاحة 

في انتظار متابعتك الدائمة .. تقبل خالص تحياتي العطرية




إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 

 :Plane: 

للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 70"]أخي العزيــــز .. أيمـــن خطـــاب

في كـــل موضـــوع من موضوعـــاتك الشيقة 
" رحلات البطة المرتاحة "
تأتي لنـــا بمزيج من المعلومات والصور الغاية في الجمال عن معلم جديد
من معالم مصر المحروســـة .
وفي كــل مرة نجد أن الابداع والمجهـــود المبذول في تجميع وعرض الموضوع
قد فاق ماسبقه من موضوعات .

وأجدك هنـــا قد تفوقت على كـــل ماسبق من رحـــلات ..
فكما ذكرت هى موسوعة بكل ماتحمله الكلـــمة من معــــان
تستحقه وبقوة تلك المدينة الجميلة المحببة الى قلبي ..
عــــــروس البحـــر الابيض بحق ..

الإ سكــــــندرية

أكرمـــك الله وبارك فيك على هذا المجهود المبذول


تقبل خالص الشكــــر وعظيـــــم التقدير  :f: 



خالص وأرق تحيــــاتي،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى العزيز أيمن
> لا أستطيع التعبير عن مدى إعجابى بروعة و جمال موضوعك و لا عن الجهد الكبير الذى بذلته فى هذا الموضوع عن مدينة الإسكندرية التى أعشقها و خاصة ليلها و شتائها و كنت دائما أحب الذهاب للأسكندرية فى الشتاء لأنها فى رأيى أروع فى الشتاء عن الصيف و دائما ما أتذكر القهوة اليونانى فى شارع النبى دانيال و قهاوى الكورنيش 
> 
> فلك منى التحية و الإحترام







الأخ  الفاضل    ..       nefer 





المعروف عن الأسكندريه أنها مصيف رائع ومتعه للجميع 

ويتميز مناخ الإسكندرية بأنه معتدل خلال شهور الـــصيف 

مما يجعلها مصيفا مفضلاً لزوارها من شتى أنحاء مـــصر

أما الشتاء في الإسكندرية فيتميز بالجو اللطيف ذو النهار 

المشمس والليل البارد ويفضل الغالبية القيام برحلات في 

مصر خلال شهور الشـــــتاء حيث يكون المناخ في مصـر 

في أفضل حالاته ، لـــذا فهي من أفـــضل مشاتي العالــم

أتمنى أن تكون موسوعتنا عن الأسكندرية قد نالت إعجابك



إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 

 :Plane: 

للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## bedo_ic

مجهود غير عادى 
لموضوع مميز جدا
تحياتى
بيدوووووووووووووو

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> [frame="2 70"]أخي العزيــــز .. أيمـــن خطـــاب
> 
> في كـــل موضـــوع من موضوعـــاتك الشيقة 
> " رحلات البطة المرتاحة "
> تأتي لنـــا بمزيج من المعلومات والصور الغاية في الجمال عن معلم جديد
> من معالم مصر المحروســـة .
> وفي كــل مرة نجد أن الابداع والمجهـــود المبذول في تجميع وعرض الموضوع
> قد فاق ماسبقه من موضوعات .
> 
> ...







الأخ  الفاضل    شاعر     الرومانسية 





في الأسكندرية هتلاقي أدفى حضن ممكن تحسه فى حياتك حضن مش عادى 
حضن دافى جدا من شمسها اللى بتجـيلها كل يوم ترقيها من عيون حسادها 
وتسلمها للقمر وتوصيه ياخد باله منها فيغطيها بنـــــوره الابيض المخملي 

اسكندرية بحرى واسكندرية المنشية ومحطة الرمـل واسكندرية النبى دانيال 
والكتب القديمة المترصصة على الرصفان وانا واقــــف بنقى واختار منها 

اسكندرية يبقى ريحة اليــود والبن البرازيلى وريحة البن اللى طالعة بتجننى
اسكندريــة دي تبقى اهم كاتمة لاسرار اى اسكندرانى وغير اسكندرانى كمان
كل مايحصلنا حاجة نروح للبحر ونحكيله وناخد رايه ونفضفضله ويسمعلنا

اسكندرية اجمل وقت فيها فى الشتا والجو برد والانف ساقعة وانت ماشى كده
على بحر ايدك فى جيبك اسكندرية يبقى المينا الشرقيــة والسمك الى طالع من 
المياه والصيادين الغلابة وهما طالعين بمراكبــهم هقول ايــه ولا ايــه ولا ايـه 

ودلوقتي هسيبك يا أستاذ حسن مع كلمات عمنا الشاعر احمد فؤاد نجم 

اسكندرية 

يا اسكندريه 

بحرك عجايب 

ياريت ينوبني م الحب نايب 

تحدفني موجه 

على صدر موجه 

والبحرهوجه 

والصيد مطايب 

أغسل هدومي 

وأنشر همومي 

على شمسه طالعه 

وأنا فيها دايب 

كأني فلاح في جيش عرابي 

مات ع الطوابي 

وراح في بحرك 

كأني نسمه فوق الروابي 

م البحر جايه 

تغرق في سحرك 

كأني كلمه من عقل بيرم 

كأني غنوه من قلب سيد 

كأني جوا المظاهره طالب 

هتف باسمك 

ومات معيد 

كأني صوت النديم 

في ليلك 

بيصحي ناسك 

يشدوا حيلك 

كأني طوبه من بيت في حاره 

كأني دمعه 

في عيون سهارى 

كأني نجمه فوق الفناره 

تهدي الحيارى 

والبدر غايب 

يا اسكندريه 

يامصراويه 

على سن باسم 

على ضحكه هاله 

البحر 

شباك ومشربيه 

وانتي الاميره 

ع الدنيا طاله 

يا اسكندريه عاشق 

وبدوي 

ارتاح في حضنك 

والود ودي 

يكون كلامي 

عربون غرامي 

وبالمحبه 

ناخد وندي 

يا اسكندريه فيكي الغلابه 

ع الرزق يسعوا ولايناموش 

صبح صباحهم 

رجع مساهم 

وزاد شقاهم 

ومارتاحوش 

يا عيني ع اللي الزمان تعبهم 

وضاع تعبهم 

ومالتقوش 

نزل شبكهم 

في بحر طامي 

طلع شبكهم 

على فاشوش 

وفيكي بين البشر 

ديابه 

وفيكي فوق البشر 

وحوش 

وفيكي ناس مغرمين صبابه 

لو خان زمانهم 

مابيخونوش 

وفيكي خمري 

سلمت امري 

ما اقدرش اشوفه 

وما انيلوش 

سمك يا بني يا اسكندراني 

في العشق واحد 

مالكش تاني 

سمك يابني يا اسكندراني 

في الحسن ساحر ومعجباني 

سمك يابني 

والعشـق غيه 

تبدأ بنظره 

تبقى ملاغيه 

وكل عاشق وله بهيه 

وكل شاعر وله اغاني 

وأنا اللي عشق الصبايا كاري 

أعشق وأغني ما اقدرش اداري 

واي نظره بتجيب قراري 

وايشحال عيونك 

يا الاسمراني



إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 

 :Plane: 

للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> مجهود غير عادى 
> لموضوع مميز جدا
> تحياتى
> بيدوووووووووووووو








الأخ  الفاضل    ..       بيدووو 




أهلاً بيك يا د. عمرو في رحلاتنا للبطة المرتاحة للنقل والسياحة 

ويارب الموضوع يكون غطى الأسكندريــة عروس البحر الأبيض

كل الشكر والتقدير لمشاركتك الكريمة وتواصلك الدائم .. تحياتي



إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 

 :Plane: 

للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> احييك لموضوعك القيم الرائع حقا تستحق وسام التميز والابداع
> 
> لمجهودك وموضوع وتنسيقك الرائع ماشاء الله استاذ ايمن كفيت ووفيت ..
> 
> الله يحفظك اخى الفاااضل ... دمت بكل الود والتقدير..






الأخت  الفاضلة    ..     زهرة الياسمين  




كل الشكر والتقدير لمشاركتك الكريمة ومجاملتك الرقيقة 

وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم بي دائماً

تقبلي خالص تحياتي العطرية 




إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 

 :Plane: 

للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الاسكندرية هى عشقنا 
> 
> والكلام عنها عمره ما  يوفيها حبنا ليها 
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ أيمن خطاب
> 
> أنت قمت بالواجب وزيادة 
> ...







الأخ  الفاضل    ..       رضا لابي... 




دي شهادة أعتز بيها جدا وأعتبرها وسام على صـــدري

لأنها خرجت من الإسكندراني الأصيل عاشق الاسكندرية 

وأتمنى أمون عند حسن ظنك بي دائماً

تحياتي العطرية




إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 

 :Plane: 

للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## dede80

الف شكرررر على المجهود

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف شكرررر على المجهود







الأخت  الفاضلة    ..     dede80 





أنا اللي بشكرك على متابعتك لموسوعتنا عن الأسكندرية

ومنتظرين في كل الرحلات الخاصة بالبطة المرتاحة




إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 

 :Plane: 

للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------

